# Win an Intel 520 Series SSD!



## Sno

Thanks for the opportunity OCN and Intel!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No but plan on picking one up soon. Intel, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

What this all aboot?


----------



## MrCrowley428

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yess'm I own 5 of em







Patriot, Corsair, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*For myself, it's a blend of performance and brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I would say every 1-2 years sounds about right*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build it*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Gotta love that Cali sunshine







*


----------



## grunion

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes
Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important
Prior to owning an SSD I felt they were overrated.
Since becoming an SSD owner, why did I wait so long?!?!


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, an Intel 320 series in my work computer and a 520 series in my wifes'. I plan to buy another soon for my home computer. It will be another Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Brand (Dependability)*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Good thing I'm not Canadian, because here in Arkansas, we don't believe in math...







*

Thanks for the opportunity









Rich


----------



## trumpet-205

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Currently own a Crucial M4 128 GB with no plans on purchasing one in the near future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Getting the best out of every dollar I spent, which is combination of price, performance and brand.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*N/A, US resident.*


----------



## Xenthos

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own a Corsair Force 3 60GB.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance before price, price before controller type, I don't really care about the brand as long as it has solid support.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years. I upgrade overtime so it's hard to say how often for my Desktop PC, I do however buy a new laptop every year or 2.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own, DIY any day any time








*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important, I just love the blazing speed of every single thing you can imagine.
SSDs were the piece of hardware we could have only prayed for back in 2000-2005. They really made the last "slow" part of our computers just as speedy.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Not Canadian.


----------



## SkippyDogg

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently do not own an SSD. I am planning on purchasing one in the near future as soon as I see a good deal on one. Brands that I consider are Crucial, Intel, and OCZ.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important feature that I look for in an SSD is the price, performance, and reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I try and purchase new components every 2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own computer.







*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I feel that an SSD is pretty important to system performance.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I own one

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price followed by reliability, and performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 3-5 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*

Build









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*

Important, It can make older system feel brand new by getting rid of that IO bottleneck. One of the most noticeable upgrades i have made in the last year.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

US resident


----------



## BinaryDemon

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I currently own several SSD's. I plan to continue to purchase SSD's in the near future, I'll consider any brand.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

< 1 year. I typically purchase several PC's over the course of a year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own, but if the price is right I'll snatch up OEM systems and upgrade them.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I'm a US resident and therefore incapable of solving simple math problems.


----------



## jop14

Why no love for Quebec?


----------



## imaweirdo159

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not own one currently. Yes I am intently looking at purchasing in the near future. Considering Samsung, Intel, and Crucial (in that order).*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance/Price ratio (long term reliability with good performance at a reasonable price).*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Track record leans more towards over 3 years (dang college bills....)*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build!







*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important. Faster load times on everything, including OS? YES PLEASE!







*


----------



## JozefH

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own 2 ssds 30gb corsair and a 90gb ocz, yes I plan to put one in every pc I own forever until newer faster tech comes along, Intel, Crucial, Plextor, samsung , and corsair
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Speed, price, brand, and issue free
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years leaning more towards 1 year
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own hands down
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important would not build myself a rig without one


----------



## *ka24e*

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, 4 currently. Yes, I plan on purchasing in the near future. Would consider all brands. Size and speed take priority.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Size and speed. Reliability helps too*









3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years?

*I never purchase an entire PC at once. Its usually upgraded rather than replaced.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Prefer to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important.
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian. I'm a US resident.


----------



## Majorhi

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own two and am in the process of researching for a new one.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
Around 2/3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Extremely Important

*6. What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I love the liquid sunshine in Oregon!


----------



## Dekaewt

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No; yes; OCZ, Crucial

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, performance, reliability

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important


----------



## Erick Silver

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *Nope.I am planning on purchasing what I can afford.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Price and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *American.*


----------



## MIGhunter

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Do not own one yet. I'm looking at the OCZ vertex but I haven't researched them all yet.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance vs price ratio is probably my top priority

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I try to rebuild my PC every 3-4 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build of course!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Very important but I can't seem to upgrade mine yet. Too many other things to spend $$$ on.


----------



## truestorybro545

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*A: I have never owned one. If I'm buying in the next few months, I would buy Crucial or Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*A: Performance, by far. Better read/write speeds for me.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*A: I upgrade my computer about once a year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*A: Build my own. Otherwise, I wouldn't be on this website.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*A: Tantamount. Extremely important.*

Another one I'll lose...


----------



## Thiefofspades

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I don't currently own a ssd, i am looking at samsung, intel, and crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*I look at reliability and performance, intel does fit the bill.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Only had this build for a year, i am planning on starting a new 2500k build this summer.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*No question, building is the way to go.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*I don't own an ssd but i have done lots of research and it changes the way you feel about computers, i say its very important.*


----------



## golfergolfer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, Crucial M4, and wanting to buy another SSD cause I love the speed







*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*I look for the price/GB/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 1-2 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*For sure build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*The most extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*According to BEDMAS it goes 15 / 5 = 3 + 110 = 113 - 4 = 109 And not according to BEDMAS it goes 110 + 15 = 125 / 5 = 25 - 4 = 21*
FIRST CANADIAN FTW!


----------



## kennady

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
yes, yes. Crucial, Intel, OCZ, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important


----------



## Hartk1213

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*no I do not own one, yes I am planning on buying one probably crucial or corsair*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*I look for the price/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*extremely important*

Sent from the international space station using Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## Hartk1213

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*no I do not own one, yes I am planning on buying one probably crucial or corsair*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*I look for the price/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*extremely important*

Sent from the international space station using Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## ghostrider85

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, i do have corsair force gt and samsung 830 series, i wanna try intel ssd too!*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*once every year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*


----------



## Jollyriffic

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, currently have a Samsung 830 64gb for my OS. will be picking up more down the road, Samsung or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability!

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

For myself, 2-3 years. for others every 3-6 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)?

Extremely important.


----------



## vite0150

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*no, I do not own one, but i'm planning on buying one probably Intel or corsair*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*brand and then price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1 year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*pretty important*


----------



## bavman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yup crucial M4!!*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years with upgrades every now and then*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*If i bought branded systems why would I be here on OCN







*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty darn important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*
Thank god I don't live in canada, calculus was years ago for me*


----------



## EpicToast

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Don't have the money.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1 - 2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Building.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## Mumbles37

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, I own two. Will purchase another soon. Crucial, Intel, Kingston*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Less than 1 year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Exempt; non-Canadian.*


----------



## wrxxx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

yes 3, 128gb crucial m4, 64gb ocz agility 2 and 120gb patriot pyro. i dont think i need anymore, maybe another m4 to raid them, but the only one i would consider buying right now is really the samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

i bought the patriot pyro for $75 after a mail in rebate so that was price, if it wasnt so cheap i wouldnt have bought it. i got the m4 because i wanted my important programs and data on a solid reliable ssd. i got the agility a couple years ago for what was a really decent price back then. with all the issues with my buddies agility 3's i wont be buying ocz again









3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

when i need to, but i get new parts all the time so its a continual upgrade, but mobo and proc every 2 years or so

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

ALWAYS BUILD

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

its the most noticeable improvement. spinning disks are really the biggest bottleneck, so extremely

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

american


----------



## earing

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an SSD. I plan to purchase one in the near future. I am considering, Samsung, Crucial, and Intel

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, brand, and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

over 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my on.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important


----------



## Mirjalovic

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
-Yes. has no preference

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
-build my own pc

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
-pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
-Indonesia here


----------



## firstolast

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I don't currently own an SSD, but I do plan on purchasing one for my next build. I'm considering Intel, Crutial, Plextor, or Samsung due to reading about their high reliability.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability, Warranty, Price, Performance, then brand in that order.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*About every 3-5 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own system.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important. I've experienced SSDs from using a buddy's laptop for a few weeks and was blown away. Pretty night and day difference when talking about sheer performance.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*N/A, I'm a US resident.*


----------



## Aleckazee

*Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently own an OCZ Vertex II 60GB and a Intel x-25m 160GB SSD. I am planning on purchasing an OCZ Vertex 3/4 in the future.

*What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and performance

*How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years

*Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own

*How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important

*[Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
australian


----------



## theonedub

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own a Corsair Performance Pro 256GB drive, and I am planning on purchasing other SSDs for upgrades to other computers I own. I am mainly looking at Corsair and Crucial drives, but would love to give an Intel drive a go.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, with price coming in a close second.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually purchase, build, or upgrade my machines about twice a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Absolutely prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important. Its easy to dismiss the benefits of an SSD when you don't own one, but after using one in an appropriate build- its hard not to become a believer.

6. USA Resident.


----------



## mdatmo

1) I own a Mushkin Callisto Deluxe, and Intel X25-M and an Intel 320. In the future I am looking at getting either an Intel, Crucial, or Samsung.
2) The most important consideration for me is the performance for the price.
3) I purchase a new PC every 1-2 years.
4) I prefer to build my own.
5) An SSD is vital for system performance, which is the reason every computer I own now has one.
6) NA


----------



## mat459

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own a 90 GB OCZ Agility 3. I have been considering buying a Crucial m4.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
1-Price 2-Performance 3-User Ratings

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important.


----------



## Phelan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own a Mushkin Chronos 120GB. I plan on getting another later this year, Intel, Corsair, or Mushkin Enhanced.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I plan on doing so every 6-12 months. Just recently got back into computers after a long hiatus. Built an AMD rig and sold it 2 months later to build the Intel rig I have now.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important. I don't even own an HDD anymore.

6. N/A, US resident.


----------



## ryandigweed

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I do not own an SSD, not in the near future, but if i would, i would Consider Patriot Memory or OCZ









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, and then performance. I don't care that much of the brand if it's a great drive

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

More than 3 Years i guess.









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

DIY









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important, If you can afford an SSD, i say go for it !. you'll be astounded by the boost you'll get by such a tiny upgrade. It's great for games, and even heavy softwares like Adobe, Maya ETC, which takes time to load resources.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109

Thanks for this great giveaway







Overclock.net and Intel


----------



## UltraVolta425

Meh I'm from Europe so I'm not elligible. But anyway, good luck to all participants.


----------



## watermelon

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
No.

Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price.

Reliability.

Performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
To build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
I have never before owned an SSD, but my friends very much enjoy them.


----------



## ixsis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Corsair M4 128GB*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I buy new parts throughout the year so I'll go with1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*N/A*


----------



## smex

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Owning one M4.. considering OCZ / Intel / Crucial

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Depends on price / performance relation. It´s never worth paying almost double price for 10% - 20% more performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 24.000 - 26.400 hours









*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Branded systems usually lack price/performance, cooling and customizability

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Depends on how you use it.. it is pretty important you have enough space to use more applications on the SSD

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Not Canadian.. this is still a _nazi-like-question_









edit:
to OP

There is a circle of grass with the radius R. We want to let a sheep eat the grass from that circle by attaching the sheep's leash on the edge of the circle. What must be the length of the leash for the sheep to eat exactly half of the grass?



Spoiler: Here is the solution - but try it first ;P



Let L denote the length of the leash. Let O be the center of the grass circle, and Q the location where the leash is fastened. Let P and P' be the two points on the circumference of the grass circle at distance L from Q. Let B denote the measure of angle PQO in radians, and (C = π - 2B) the measure of POQ. Because PQO is isosceles, we have L = 2 R cos B. The pie-shaped region emanating from O and reaching from P to P' has area (1/2) R2 (2C) = R2 C. The pie-shaped region emanating from Q and reaching from P to P' has area L2 B. Together these regions cover the sheep's eating area, but they both cover the quadrangle OPQP', so we must subtract its area, 2 ( (1/2) R L sin B) = R L sin B. We obtain ( R^2 C ) + ( L^2 B ) - R L sin B = (1/2) π R^2, from which ( R^2 ( π- 2B))+( 4 R^2 B cos2 B )-( 2 R^2 sin B cos B )=(1/2)π R^2, or π - 2B + 4 B cos2 B - 2 sin B cos B = π /2. We solve this numerically for B, and obtain B = 0.952848, C = 1.235897, L=1.158728R.


----------



## Wheezo

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
_
*Would like to; it's on the top of my list along with a new GPU. Considering Crucial, Intel and Samsung.
*

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_

*Price, performance and reliability.*

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

*My PC is 3 years and counting and I see no need to upgrade anytime soon.*

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_

*Build my own.*

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
_
*Extremely important, I would love to get off my mechanical boot drive and get something better*.

_6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?_

*109*


----------



## qazzaq2004

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own an Intel X25-M 120GB. I'm still on a SATA II board, but if I had a SATA III board I'd be all over the Crucial m4 or Vertex 4. Intel is always in the mix just for the great reliability.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

I think overall reliability is the most important. With modern SSDs they are all so fast that real world differences are almost negligible.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade parts very often. I love the newest and shiniest things =D. I keep my video cards updated the most, waiting on next gen intel cpus!
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Building systems is just too much fun and cost effective.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Having an SSD is very important. Once you go SSD you'll never go back.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I think that is aboot 109, eh?

Seriously, I never knew i said about differently til I hopped onto mumble with some american friends >_> They still call me *oot* on it!


----------



## venomblade

Thanks for the opportunity!
*
1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently don't own an SSD, but am planning on purchasing one in the future. I'm open to any brand that provides the quality I need

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years I'd say

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Definitely prefer building

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I've never had one, but have seen one in action and I have to say it's extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Phew, I'm in US, I thought you were going to make me think for a second.


----------



## CrashZero

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No







I am planing to buy a few in the very near future for my new rig, I am thinking Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to performance ratio... size is nice too

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years for a completely new rig, with upgrades done as I feel needed (generally every 6 months or so)

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

With BEDMAS = 109

Without BEDMAS = 21


----------



## silvrr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, not the near future, just recently purchased one.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, performance, reliablitiy*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. I own a bunch of SSDs in the past and gravitate towards the brand that is the least expensive and best rating. For the time being Crucial has been high on the list along with OCZ.
2. Price and performance matters the most to me. I look for benchmarks and decide if the price warrants the performance.
3. Over 3 years, but I upgrade every 2 years or so.
4. Build my own.
5. Extremely important if you want top performance of your computer. No HDD can compete to an SSD's boot up time from a dead start.


----------



## medtechgreg

yesssssssss

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, OZC

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty Important


----------



## elchucko

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently own two Intel SSD's and two OCZ SSD's

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Brand, Reliability, and Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Very important


----------



## KaHuNaZ

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes. Crucial*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance, Reliablity*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*over 3 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*


----------



## .theMetal

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering?
-I don't own one, but want one. Would like Intel or crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD?
-Durability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC?
-Less than a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system?
-Prefer to build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
-Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
-Non-Conadian.


----------



## _Magic

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No. Intel or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
All three

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2 to 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important


----------



## Mr357

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I do not currently own one, but I plan on adding one to my rig. I have been looking at Intel, OCZ, and, Crucial
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Definitely brand, reliability has been a common issue with SSD's and the right brand makes an enormous difference.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 1-2 years I either buy or build a new system*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important, they reduce load times in games by a tenfold and make installing/starting programs much quicker*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a Intel 80GB G2 SSD, Yes trying to get a bigger capacity. (Intel, OCZ, Crucial)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand, Price, Space

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109


----------



## fuadm424

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I have a vertex 4 and a m4*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*reliability and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*usually update every 2-3 years depending on the hardware that's on the market*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*After building my first PC, i will probably never buy pre-built again*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*the most important. I've told all my friends with low end PCs to add a $70 SSD as a boot drive. I feel HDDs are a huge bottleneck when compared to all the other tech in a PC today.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*I am in the US of A*


----------



## bfromcolo

1. Yes I own one and yes I am planning to purchase another. Intel, OCZ, Kingston, Patriot

2. Reliability, performance, price.

3. 1 - 2 years

4. Build my own

5. Pretty important


----------



## Mithrandir8

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently own 2 SSD's, a Plextor M3 and a Crucial C300.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Ultimately it comes down to price. I seek the best performance I can get within a certain price range.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Roughly every 2 and a half years. But I'd say my computer tends to get continuously upgraded rather than being simply replaced all at once.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Building my own!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important for the $1000+ PC*


----------



## goldbranch

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I do own an Intel X25-V SSD.
Brands considering: intel, samsung, crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability, performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build, of course.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important, especially as a boot drive.*


----------



## benpack101

One of the fantastic perks to being a member on OCN, their fantastic relationship with great companies!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently just purchased an SSD (it has yet to arrive) I bought a Crucial M4.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
The brand does not matter too much but the reputation and reviews on a product definitely make an impact. Of course a fantastic mix between price and performance is what I look for.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Really just going out into the world, building my first computer now, may replace parts over the next 5 years or so but I don't see myself purchasing a new desktop in the near future. A laptop purchase will most likely need to be made in 3-5 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I most surely prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*With SSD prices being what they are today they are most definitely pretty important to system performance. With my current budget I could really own use an SSD for Operating System files and the like (boot drive), but as I acquire more SSD space my system will be able to access more data quicker and quicker!*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*USA!*


----------



## M0rbidDeath

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? Yes. Purchasing another in a few months.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price vs. Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every ~2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? 109


----------



## Sh8erby

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I may not own an SSD, but I plan to purchase one in the future. Probably an Intel, OCZ, or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, Performance, Perfection*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Building one once I have my parts arrive.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty Important*


----------



## nicedart

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
yes, crucial M4. Considering one for my HTPC in the future, crucial, intel, samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? hmm hard to say... I am typically buying parts every 4-6 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) pretty important. It's not needed, but makes a visible difference in performance.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? Sorry, math is optional in the USA.


----------



## lctenor3

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't own an SSD at the moment, but it'd always be nice to have one for the speed. Most likely to buy an Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to performance/reliability ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important, always nice to get a faster system boot and it's worth the extra boost.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

U.S. resident


----------



## mcole254

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
-Currently own Crucial C300, plan to buy a second when funds are available, either Crucial, Intel or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-Price/Size, Performance and Controller

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
-build own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
-extremely important


----------



## TLCH723

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Atm, I dont have an SSD but looking for one. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance, reliably

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build desktop

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian, but is 109


----------



## dandu5

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Intel for reliability and speed
Crucial for price

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

reliability/speed/price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

about every 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

home build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

very important, even if you don't use it to it's full potential.


----------



## Dirtyworks

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I have an SSD and I am planning on purchasing one in the future. I'm primarily looking at Crucial, Intel and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Its a constant upgrade, however most of the componants are rarely the same within 6-7 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I much prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## swarm87

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
already own one for pc want one for ps3, samsung or intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price/performance/capacity

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 6 years or so with little upgrades alone the way

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? not canadian


----------



## Melosaiyan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
A;ready own an SSD. I may plan to get an OCZ brand in the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely Important.


----------



## willdearborn

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an Intel 320 80GB SSD. I plan on upgrading to a SATAIII SSD at some point in the near future. The brands I would consider are, Intel, Crucial, or possibly OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and Reliability are the most important factors for me in an SSD.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than a year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I always build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important


----------



## UsedPaperclip

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- I currently have 3 SSDs. Two are Crucial M4s and one is an OCZ Vertex 2. My next purchase is probably going to be the Samsung 830 SSD to use as a boot drive for my server.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

- Price to Performance Ratio.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- I generally sell old parts while they are still worth some money and then upgrade to the next gen. I am always upgrading my PC.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

- I always build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

- With the prices you can get them today (Sales and Promotions), they have become extremely important to me as far as Boot drives go.


----------



## Kegler

Thanks for the opportunity!!!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future?

I bought a Crucial M4 128GB but i have not built my PC yet, so its sitting in the box.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance/Quality.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3+ years typcially.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own of course!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important so i hear, i'm anxious to get it built and find out for myself. I would love to win a 2nd one so i have enough room to keep all my software on SSD, not just the OS.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm from Texas!


----------



## jbmayes2000

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a 128 gb OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS. Eventually I'm looking to build an HTPC so you could say I was looking for one to buy in the near future! I'm considering OCZ, Corsair, Intel, and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance ratio. Although for the HTPC i'll be looking more for lower idle power consumption and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

A whole new PC? 2 -3 years. New PC parts, 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I think it's the biggest difference that you can see going from HDD to SSD. I would say extremely important.


----------



## Greygoose1

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, pleased with OCZ, wouldn't mind sticking with them.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
All of the above
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important


----------



## Miki

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do own an SSD currently. It is an Intel. I haven't planned to purchase another one in the near future because money is tight right now. >_>

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance, reliability, brand.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every year to two years. I may upgrade parts here and there.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own. It's much more rewarding and besides, you get more bang for your buck. ^_^

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important. Once you have an SSD, you can never go back to just an HDD.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Adonis

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a Intel 60GB 320 series and a OCZ 60gb

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance before price always

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years when I can afford it

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own always

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important, I always recommend SSD's to my friends because how much of a performance boost you get per dollar

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Not Canadian


----------



## tarin

1. Do you currently own a SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, I currently don't own a SSD. I have considered purchasing one of: Samsung 830, Crucial m4 and OCZ Vertex 4. Intel has my attention as well, but pricing has put me off.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability, price per performance, then other things such as brand, warranty and support should it ever be needed.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually build and upgrade over time however I would say that a computer should last at least 3 years. My current computer has lasted me just over 3 years and its time to have it replaced.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important. A computer works fine for most users without a SSD; the responsiveness and speed just isn't the same though.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
110 + 15 / 5 - 4 = x
110 + 3 - 4 = x
x = 109


----------



## Lukinrats

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?


Yes, and Yes. I plan to purchase an additional SSD. Probably Crucial M4
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?


I am new at SSD, but performance for sure, and because of recent events, NO SANDFORCE DRIVES
Quote:


> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


1-2 years, and/or upgrading components along the way
Quote:


> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?


Build for sure!!!
Quote:


> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


I did not know how important it was, but I now know that it may be the single most important part of the system if you are looking for something very responsive

Thanks!
Nate


----------



## DuckieHo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I have owned at least 6 SSDs. Price is more important than brand to me.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2yrs

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important


----------



## itzhoovEr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. Crucial, Intel, Samsung and Plextor.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Obviously it's very important.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own an Intel 120GB 330 Series SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Brand and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I ONLY build my own systems.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
N/A


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


[/quote]

1. Yes. I own and I plan to buy. Intel, Crucial or Kingston.
2. Performance
3. Every year.
4. Build my own.
5. Pretty Important.


----------



## zomgiwin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a Crucial M4 64gb, and for future upgrades, the brands i currently would consider are intel, crucial, samsung, and plextor

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price/Performance/Reliability, all of those things weigh in equally, i would like to spend the lowest amount while still getting high end performance, and great reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
usually, 2-3 years, upgrading things that i see fit for current uses.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Definitely prefer to build my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. i would much rather go back and skim down many other parts on a build just to fit a SSD boot drive into the budget. The most noticeable form of performance in almost all day to day computing tasks is your storage read/write, and a good solid state drive will make any relatively modern PC feel extremely fast from that one small upgrade.


----------



## john1016

1) Yes and Yes, probably a intel or crucial ssd

2) Performance and reliability are most important to me

3) 3 or more. need to get the most out of parts

4) Build my own system

5) An ssd is pretty important

6) not Canadian


----------



## Defunctronin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, Intel, OCZ, Cruicial, Samsung*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 Years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty Important*


----------



## microfister

pretty happy w my intel products and its all thanks to OCN

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, i have two m4 64gbs in raid 0. not upgrading the ssds any time soon, but when i do ive got my eyes on the 520 series

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

other. price/performance ratio of the drive, and then the reputation of the brand backing it... usually comes down to intel or crucial

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

build it and do the branding myself

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

pretty important


----------



## Celcius

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have a 160gb intel 320 series and don't plan on buying any time soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability by far.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
twice a year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own always

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important


----------



## sscent

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I don't own an SSD and yes I'm planning to purchasing one in the future. Any brands will do it for me.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important


----------



## Frequency

1. 2 actually. A 120GB Intel 510 series as my system drive and a 64 GB Western Digital SiliconEdge Blue as a conversation piece. I don't plan on another purchase in the near future.

2. Reliability.

3. 2-3 years.

4. DIY.

5. Extremely.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hello Overclockers! We've been very fortunate in recent months to have plenty of opportunity to to give you plenty of opportunity to win some great hardware, and we're not slowing down yet! Intel would once again love to offer Overclock.net members a chance to win some hardware in exchange for providing input on their product lines.
> 
> Intel has passed on the following info about their 330 Series SSDs:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *The perfect blend of cutting edge performance, Intel quality, and value.*
> 
> Ideal for price-conscious enthusiasts looking to upgrade a desktop or notebook PC, the Intel® SSD 330 Series brings SATA 6Gb/s transfer rates to the Intel® Solid-State Drive 300 Family. Offered in the most popular capacities (60GB, 120GB and 180GB), the Intel® SSD 330 Series boosts overall system performance and responsiveness for a broad range of applications.
> 
> *Technology and Performance*
> 
> The SATA 6Gb/s interface doubles the data transfer rate from its SATA 3Gb/s predecessor, powering the Intel® SSD 330 Series to blazing fast sequential reads up to 500MB/s to handle your most demanding applications with ease. The end result: a vastly more responsive PC with quick operating system (OS) boot and application load times, significantly out-performing a typical consumer hard disk drive (HDD).
> 
> *Quality and Reliability You Can Trust*
> 
> The Intel® SSD 330 Series is backed by a 3-year limited warranty and based on 25nm Multi-Level Cell (MLC) Intel® NAND Flash Memory and validated for three years of worry-free useful life. Intel® SSD 330 Series delivers the world class quality, reliability, and customer support you've come to expect from Intel
> 
> 
> 
> What is the prize? *This time, we'll be giving away 3 (three) 120gb, 520 Series SSDs to qualifying participants* - that is no typo, you can learn about the 330 Series and win the 520 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be eligible to win, all you need to do is reply to this thread with your answers to the following questions:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full terms and conditions can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/a/intels-maple-crest-330-series-promotion-contest-terms-conditions
> 
> Entries will close at 12:00AM PST July 20, 2012 and winners will be announced and contacted shortly after.
> 
> Good luck, and cheers to Intel for sponsoring this contest!
Click to expand...

1) intel, crucial, ocz, Samsung.
2) reliability, price and speed.
3) 3-4 years.
4) build.
5) extremely important.
6) 109

Sent from my iPad


----------



## jprovido

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

1. yes. I actually have the same ssd that's to be given away. an intel series 520 120gb SSD

2. performance.

3. 1-2 years

4. build m own

5. I've just owned this ssd a few weeks and I'm pretty impressed it's extremely important esp if you want a fast machine


----------



## corrinthians

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I'm planning on purchasing one. Will probably purchase either Intel, Crucial or Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Mix of price and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*pretty important*


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

1. dont own an ssd, if it did it would be intel probably
2. price
3. 2 - 3 years
4. build my own
5. very important
6. 109!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! canada ftw


----------



## nubbinator

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own two. I'm thinking of buying another one in the future though. I'm looking at Plextor, Samsung, Intel, and Crucial. I'm also considering the OCZ Vertex 4.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and reliability. I always look for the cheapest SSD that is known to be reliable and performs well.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own a Samsung 830 but it is currently a paper weight until I can get it to work
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price vs performance
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my current one instead of buying new ones
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
HDD are the one thing that bottleneck your entire rig. An SSD is pretty important. I don't think it's extremely important because it doesn't benefit all facets or a computer.


----------



## Mr_Torch

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*1. Yes, I own an ADATA S510 120GB and a OCZ Vertex 64GB. I plan on purchasing another ADATA S510 120GB
2. I find price and performance to be the defining factors for me on an SSD purchase.
3. 2-3 years
4. I prefer to build my own systems.
5. I feel an SSD is extremely important to a systems performance.
6. I am not a Canadian resident.*


----------



## stellar

1. I currently own a Corsair SSD and would like to purchase another very soon (Intel, Samsung)

2. Price and reliability are most important

3. Every 2-3 years

4. I prefer to build

5. I'd say today an SSD just as important as cpu performance and ram for an enjoyable PC experience.

6. I am Americano


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
- Yes I own a Crucial M4, but I plan to upgrade to a faster SSD in the near future, brands including Samsung, Intel, Crucial, and Corsair.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
- $$$/Performance, Brand, Warranty/Customer Service

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
- Usually every two years, but I frequently upgrade my hardware in between.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
- Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
- Pretty important. SSD's are more reliable than HDD's and relieve a lot of bottleneck from any system.


----------



## Dylan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes. An OCZ Revodrive 120gb and an OCZ Agility 2 120gb*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, Performance, and reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years (Parts are also upgraded as needed)*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important!*


----------



## dmasteR

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *I currently own a Intel 520 series SSD 240GB. I do not have plans to purchase a SSD in the near future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Intel, Crucial, Samsung for their reliability mainly, performance and price comes second. I care a lot about my data being safe, with the least amount of issues for possible loss of data.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I don't ever buy full system PC's. I do buy PC parts to upgrade my current system but will normally do a full rebuild, every 3-4 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *I like to Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Extremely important, after owning one myself, its literally a day and night difference compared to a mechanical drive.*


----------



## Comp4k

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes. Intel, Corsair, OCZ, Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important. Wouldn't build/buy a computer without one.*


----------



## ducrider

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No currently do not own.Yes planning on getting one.Crucial because of the price and speed.I'm not partial to any one brand

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance is the big thing.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Don't purchase new but do build/upgrade every 4-6 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

A SSD is extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm not a Canuck.


----------



## BulletSponge

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Own an OCZ Vertex 3 but looking at the Crucial M4 in the near future.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price first, reliability and performance tie for second.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Annually
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
"Buy a branded system"? Surely you jest. Build my own for sure!
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. An SSD is the key to system performance.
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian, eh? But damn our neighbors to the North are funny.


----------



## rpgman1

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes: 2 64GB Kingston V100 SSDs, 1 60GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD, and 1 120GB Adata S511 SSD. I'm planning on buying one in the near future. I'll be considering Corsair Neutron GTX SSDs.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, performance, then brand name.
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years since it'll be a while for me to consider purchasing a new PC.
*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build my own since I like upgrading components inside my PC.
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
It is extremely important since HDDs are normally the slowest component in the PC so SSDs will speed up loading the OS and applications.


----------



## ihatelolcats

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
currently own crucial M4
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance up to a point, then price
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
continually
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Revained Mortal

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I don't currently own a SSD, but I have been looking at the crucial and Intel drives.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*I take both price and performance in to consideration.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new PC every 3-4 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own and customize it to my specifications.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*I feel it is pretty important to the entire system and its function.*


----------



## experience333

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have a Patriot 60GB SSD for my laptop.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Storage space and reliability. Performance is a little on the second place side

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I just ugrade, Around every 4-6 months

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. IO acces times anyone?


----------



## raisethe3

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Nope, but would love to get one.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years or unless there's a significant changes in technology.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important, since I don't know yet. But I am eager to find out.*


----------



## Xterminator

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I own 2 Crucial M4 SSDs and do not plan on buying one in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
The most important consideration I make when I purchase an SSD is price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I often build a new PC over 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I prefer to build my own PC.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
I feel that an SSD is pretty important to system performance.


----------



## Kaze105

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I do not own any at the moment. Due to price decreasing, I am considering of purchasing one. Sadly, it is still expensive for me, so unless price drops some more, I will continue to wait.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability. Despite some ssd are very fast, they have other problems such as blue screen of death during certain times. I personally do not want an ssd that may cause some problems.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Used to be around 1 year, but when I got the my current rig (i7 920),. I am very satisfied with it, so it is currently going +2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build own. I would like to choose good parts into a single computer.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.


----------



## AtomTM

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- Nope, But I am planning to buy one in the near future. I prefer Intel and Samsung SSD's

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-The most important is Performance. The price and brand come later!

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-Around 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
- I prefer to build my own PC [but havent built one yet]

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
-Extremely Important as the harddisk contains the data for the OS and a pretty fast one would help the system to perform at its peak!


----------



## pioneerisloud

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, I own one Crucial M4 64GB SSD. I consider any brand so long as its a good and reliable drive.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and reliability, performance in a close third.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I'm always trying to get something new.









*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build of course.









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important. I wish I could afford SSD's for all the rigs in my house.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## cdoublejj

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, No.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build My Own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Fairly Important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*U.S.*


----------



## doco

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, I currently own five SSDs and use 'em all. I've been planning to buy a 256GB ssd when the price is just right. I was considering Crucial, Intel, or Samsung.
*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, performance, and how reliable it is compared to other SSDs out on the market.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every three to four years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*After using different brands and controllers of SSDs for the past 3 years, I feel it is 100% extremely important for the OS to be installed onto an SSD.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*I'm a U.S. resident.*


----------



## Erakith

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own a 128GB Plextor M3. I consider Plextor, Intel, Crucial, Patriot, Samsung and Kingston.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price to Performance, Stability, Read speeds - not wholly interested in write speeds actually, I use them for faster boots and load times.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I constantly upgrade as I am fortunate enough to review hardware for a living. I put a new "permanent" part in my system about once every three months.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important.*


----------



## gdesmo

#1 Crucial 128g M4 and OCZ 120g---#2 Performance---#3 Less than one year--- #4 Build my own--- #5 Very important--- #6 109


----------



## seechay

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Of course I own one! I'm thinking about getting either a new OCZ or Intel one soon.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The price (I'm a broke college student)*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I don't really purchase a new PC I upgrade over time typically every 6 months.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*It is extremely important. I used to think they were just over hyped until I tried one myself. They are definitely performance boosters.*


----------



## gtsteviiee

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No. And yes, I've been planning on purchasing one but, I'm just waiting till the price go down since they're too expensive.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Mostly in between price and performance ratio*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*over 3 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I will always prefer to build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Since, I do a lot of photo editing and gaming, I think SSD's are crucial to system performance*


----------



## Sir Cumference

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- *I do not currently own one, but do plan on owning one in a year or two. Brands depends on whichever gives the best priceerformance ratio.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*- Performance and reliability. Price helps too.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*- Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*- I like to build PCs*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*- Pretty important.*


----------



## Onex

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I currently own one and yes I am planning to buy an OCZ SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## blackhand

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering?*

no i do not own one but i plan on in the future top 3 brands: Crucial, Intel, Kingston

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD?*

a mix between price and brand. Doesnt matter if its a way cheap drive if the brand is known for having faulty drives.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
pretty important. people want speed in their computer, and thats exactly what an ssd does, speeds up times for applications.


----------



## Greenbean

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I do not currently own an SSD, but I intend on buying one in the near future. I'm considering Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Plextor, and Corsair.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important consideration for me is a mix of real-world performance, synthetic performance, and reliability. The affordability of the SSD also is a large factor in my purchase.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years I would say. It really depends on what new platforms are available.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*In my opinion, SSDs are pretty important to the performance of the system.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*109*


----------



## Molybdenum

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own an intel 320 series and an OCZ Agility 3. Probably not planning on purchasing another*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, reliability*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years, but with upgrades when needed*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important, SSD is probably the best price/performance upgrade in any modern system.*


----------



## Darkcyde

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes / Yes / Corsair, Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N/A*


----------



## AMD_Freak

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I own a couple SSDs
Samsung / Crucial /Intel / Plextor

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance / Brand /Toggle NAND

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
when the mood strikes

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own PCs

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important


----------



## r3dh3adkid

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I own the Intel 330 180GB. Yes, I plan on purchasing the Samsung 830 128GB or the Corsair Neutron when it comes out.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Brand and Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important*


----------



## bigkahuna360

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and I would have loved to have gotten a Intel SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build My Own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important. I couldnt live with slow boot speeds anymore.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Have 2 SSD's, a OCZ and a Crucial. Am I purchasing a new one soon? I need to buy 3, well 2 now since I'm gonna win this one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less then a Year............. *This is Overclock.net*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build it yourself, enjoy it more....

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Xtremely important.. *This is Overclock.net*


----------



## Sakumo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes.
Maybe in about a year, so no.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price then reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Roughly 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.


----------



## mikami

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
yes, old intel g2, yes planning on upgrading in near future, considering intel, plextor, kingstom, sandisk, samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 2-3years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important


----------



## thanatos355

Wow, what an awesome give away! Thanks OCN and Intel!









1 - I do not currently own an SSD, though I plan on purchasing one as soon as possible. The brands that I've mostly been considering are Samsung and Crucial.

2 - In order of importance; reliability, performance, price.

3 - More than three years.

4 - I build exclusively, for myself, my friends, and my family. Though I hear that Dell makes some good monitors.









5 - From everything that I've read (and I read insatiably) an SSD is extremely important to system performance.

6 - 82°F right now where I live in good old old Oklahoma.


----------



## Kabuks

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No but I plan to buy either a Crucial, Intel, or Samsung SSD for my next build.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and performance.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109


----------



## jaeskim1017

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own one at the moment, a crucial m4 64gb. I plan on getting another one since 64gb isnt much. Will get Crucial or Samsung most likely.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance first, then price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years on average

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I build my own pc.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
U. S. Resident


----------



## ktester

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't currently own a ssd, i am looking at corsair, intel, and ocz.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
I look at reliability and performance, from what ive seen on youtube intel is the best.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i dont build new pc until i have to so for now i will keep upgrading parts when i have to.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
building is the only way.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I don't own an ssd but i have done lots of research and it changes the way a computer responds to the user, so its very important.


----------



## mahiv87

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a Crucial m4 256GB. I plan to purchase another ssd, either another Crucial or an Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.


----------



## MarcN5

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes - Intel









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

110+15/5-4 is 110+3-4=109


----------



## Gogaijin

1. No, Crucial
2. Reliability
3. 3+
4. Build
5. pretty important


----------



## Fatality_

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do own a crucial m4 128gb SSD, it was on sale at the time so I couldn't pass up the offer. 128gb isn't enough right now though so I am thinking about getting another. My friend has an intel 520 and it seems great so I could go with that. Crucial and Samsung seem to be great choices as well. Any one of these 3 brands: Intel, crucial and samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability are the two most important things when shopping for an ssd in my opinion. There is no point in having the fastest drive on the market if it is full of bugs. I just go with the most reputable/popular brands.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years. I tend to buy parts as I go so it usually takes about 2-3 years to replace the whole system.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I like to build my own. It's a lot of fun and it usually is cheaper buying each part separate because of all the sales that can be found on ncix, newegg, etc..

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

An SSD is extremely important in my opinion. When I bought my first SSD I was blown away by the performance increase.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

In the proper Order of equations (BEDMAS) the answer is:
(110 + (15 ÷ 5)) - 4 = 109

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## gboeds

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

My first ships from the Egg today...240G OCZ Agility 3

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important


----------



## Xinoxide

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently own a 64GB Crucial M4. Considering Intel 520 series actually. 120- 240GB.*

Planning to purchase a bit larger drive so I can fit some VM's on it.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability, Price, Performance*

In that order

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build your own*

I am too nerdy to not build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely Important*

It depends on your application of the SSD. In my hands, I use mine to host 3-6 VM's on top of a GNS3 network, having those VM's boot almost instantaneously is a HUGE help to my lab.


----------



## Bonkers

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I own a crucial m4. I am planning on purchasing another in the future. Intel has caught my eye as a good SSD maker, so it would be a toss up between Crucial and Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price to GB ratio. Then performance/warranty info.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Now that I am older and can afford my hobby better







probably every 1.5-2.5 years at most.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Extremely important. I love being able to boot my computer instantly and hearing people comment on how fast it is to boot. Not only that but one day I would like to be able to run SSD's in a RAID configuration and see how much of a difference it makes in some different applications.


----------



## csm725

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Plextor, Samsung, Crucial
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

*NOTE - I do have a United States address under my legal possession.*


----------



## DaJinx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Not currently, would consider Intel, Corsair or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance, I don't mind paying for something if I know it's going to be reliable.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*109*


----------



## cytrik

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I am planning on buying them as i save the money for them, i mostly was looking at Crucial and Mushkin because i have used those firsthand with great results.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and Price, i try to find a happy medium between the 2.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*100% new, rarely, but i upgrade (motherboard,video card,gpu) frequently,about every year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*i prefer to build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*n/a*


----------



## Singledigit

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently do not own an SSD, and am not planning to buy one in the near future, but will do eventually.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
slightly important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
DNA


----------



## mrhiab

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Crucial M4...Love an Intel anything...just out of my $$ range

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price & Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never totally new...more like never ending upgrade









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own...Side note branding yourself is less painful than buying a branded system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely...you cant achieve true performance with out 1!!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## FateousMaximous

1. No I do not currently own an SSD but I have been looking into purchasing one. I have been looking into either Intel or Crucial.

2.Performance mainly, otherwise I would be getting another hard drive. Though price and size and still pretty big concerns.

3. I tend to build a new PC every 2 to 3 years

4. I prefer to build my own when I can, obviously when I got a laptop there wasn't much of a choice.

5. I feel that it is pretty important to the overall performance.


----------



## Tnt6200

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, I do not currently own an SSD, but I am planning on purchasing one for my next build. I am considering Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own of course!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*109*


----------



## yomi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not currently own an SSD, I was planning on purchasing one but my budget limits me as I am a student. Brands considered: Intel, Crucial and OCZ, Intel was pricy but reviews were good, OCZ had amazing prices but reviews were sub-par, Crucial recent had a deal out through [for example] newegg and other retailers that was unbeatable... If i could turn back clocks.. The reviews were flawless and the price was just right.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Most important consideration has to be price, honestly performance is almost guaranteed when purchasing an SSD or why upgrade? Brand: I give almost every company an equal shot but after that; I'm loyal if it perfectly fits my needs.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years...I upgrade hardware when I see the need fit. No need to waste money, nothing is "future proof." unfortunately.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PC, the satisfaction given after you completed is unmatchable and every part in your system, you have input in selection.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*SSDs are probably the biggest upgrade possible in the present. I feel it is extremely important as not only does it decrease boot time, but it also decreases the time for applications to load. In the long run, less time wasted... and I'm one of the few people who does not like to turn my PC off.. One of the reasons is not having on-demand access per se... You must wait till it is ready.
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N/A- US Resident.*


----------



## Killermod1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Answer; Yes I do a Crucial M4 64GB...

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Answer; Price,Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Answer; 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Answer; Most definitely build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Answer; Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## Geglamash

1.Yes, Mushkin
2. Price
3. Less than 1 year
4.Build your own!
5.Extremely Important.


----------



## 100cotton

Awesome!









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes. I love my crucial m4 so probably another one of those at some point.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price would be the biggest thing I think.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I'll say 1-2 years as I more of upgrade bits at a time.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own all the way!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important! They make a very noticeable upgrade in speed, more so than a new CPU even I think.*


----------



## xaviergzz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I have multiple SSDs and I am looking at getting more, INTEL and SAMSUNG

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 to 18 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## Deviin934

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, I do plan on buying one in the future.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 Years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not a Canadian resident


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I currently own a Patriot 32GB drive. It's quite low end and I received it as a gift from a friend to use as a benching drive. I'm currently looking to purchase a new SSD to use as a boot drive for my main system. I'm looking at the Samsung 830, Crucial M4, Plextor M3, and the Mushkin Chronos Deluxe.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?


The most important consideration is the price/performance ratio. I'm looking for a 120-128 GB drive with a budget of about $130. I'd like to buy the drive that performs the best with that maximum cost. I'm not necessarily concerned about brand beyond avoiding OCZ since they've done nothing but disgrace themselves in the SSD market by continually releasing bad firmware and ignoring issues that end users point out in their own forums.
Quote:


> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


As I don't purchase an entire PC all at once, I upgrade motherboard/CPU once a year at the least.
Quote:


> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?


I build my own.
Quote:


> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


Solid state drives are the most important feature in a system that has at least reasonable specifications. If the rest of the system is decent, adding in an SSD will make the build feel much faster.

Thanks for the opportunity. I'd love to get one of these, especially as it's out of my price range!


----------



## VanillaCena

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not, and I plan on purchasing a Samsung drive.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
From what I've seen it's a pretty important system performance boost. I've yet to use one in my personal rig to know for sure.


----------



## wanako

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes. I'm not planning for another one yet but if I had to, I'd chose either and Crucial, Intel, or Samsung

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price and performance are a major factor but also it being non-SandForce is highly important in my decision.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

every three years. I don't buy whole computers, mostly upgrade current parts.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

ALWAYS build my own. This is OCN, this shouldn't even be a question...

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I believe an SSD in a system is absolutely necessary. I wasn't a believer before but after I got my M4, I don't know how I ever used a computer without one.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

lol canada.


----------



## Emmuh

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes:
Intel - OCZ - Kingston - Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance to Price ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## alclarity

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently own an Intel X25-M 160GB, an Intel 520 Series 180GB, and a Corsair Force Series 3 240GB.
*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
_*At the moment SSD are not cheap so the most important thing is price. Generally all SSD outperform their mechanical counterparts so performance differences are easy to tell apart, but on the other hand brand reliability is a strong second to price.*_

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 1-2 years I will build a new system depending on the Tick-Tock performance difference of process advancements*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
_*I prefer to build my own (currently building my 2nd Intel system using an i7-3930K)*_

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important (effects load times, boot times, and increases overall productivity during the user experience especially for notebooks and tablets)*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Vancouver, BC
((110 + 15) / 5) - 4 = (125 / 5) - 4 = 25 - 4 = 21
...But if order of operations as a single equation counted you probably meant ...
110 + (15/5) - 4 = 110 + 3 - 4 = 109*


----------



## Minnetonka16

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No I do not own one, and I do plan to buy one within a year, assuming I can get a 512GB for $300 or less. Brand doesn't matter.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*IOPS.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Rarely if ever, I upgrade individual components every year or so.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*It's pretty important, other hardware has advanced so much more than storage in the last 20 years that it's time for it to catch up.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Good thing I'm not Canadian.*


----------



## JonathanNgo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
No, I don't have any at the moment, however I will definitely buy one for myself. I'd prefer Crucial, or Corsair.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price and brand. Performance should have come along with the brand name IMO.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
Over 3 years. I always plan to build a new PC that will last as long as 3 years and longer.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Pretty important. If you dont have enough money, not having SSD is not something pain in the ass. However, with it your PC performance will improve significantly.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Erm...


----------



## skyisover

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own an SSD right now but I'm currently looking at Intel, Crucial, and OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

I look how good the performance is and compare it to the price and see if it is justifiable.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually get a new PC every 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important. Not something you would really need but if you are tired of waiting like me, then it is important









6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian.


----------



## ssnyder28

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently have 5 (1 Intel, 2 OCZ, 2 Sandisk.) I will purchase 2 more in the next year.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

I usually look at 3 main things; price, performance, and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years. For a major system overhaul, but I often make small upgrades regularily.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important to me

SSDs were the piece of hardware we could have only prayed for back in 2000-2005. They really made the last "slow" part of our computers just as speedy.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A


----------



## funxion

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, but I'm planning on purchasing one in the future once prices start to calm down.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

I haven't purchased one, but when browsing and doing research or comparisons, I tend to look at price vs. performance. Brand doesn't matter to me as long as they're somewhat reputable and the reviews are pretty good for the most part.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years. I replace part when necessary, but computer technology is _always_ updating and because of this, I don't really see the need to continuously drain money into something that will go out of style soon.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important if the user is going for performance and doing OCN benchmark competitions or if the user is just looking for faster transfer rates for some applications, but not very important if the user is just an average user that could care less about what's inside of his/her computer as long as it works for them.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Intel, OCZ and Crucial
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 6-12 Months
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build My Own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely Important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
US


----------



## Rognin

Bet you Quebec residents are in the PROHIBITED region huh. This sucks!

Quebec (or International) gets lanyards and appliques and the rest of the US and Canada get all the goodies!


----------



## rush2049

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes I currently own one, and I am also planning on purchasing another in the future. Brands that I consider are any that have the best implementation of the controller they are using.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
I consider price per performance over brand. Then price per capacity.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I do a major upgrade about every 2 or three years, with little upgrades every couple of months.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I build my own PC's, but for laptops I buy branded systems.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
SSD's are crucial to having a snappy system. But if you are limited to a single drive, I would not use an SSD as the price per capacity is not worth the performance benefit.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I live in the US.


----------



## cipp

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I don't own one. I'm considering Crucial, Intel, and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*A brand that is known for its reliability + the best bang for the buck







*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build them, so I continuously upgrade.. I might replace the mobo and CPU every 1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important.*


----------



## Slahtr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I do not own one currently. I prefer intel, crucial or samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*performance/reliability is most important*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*complete build about every 5 years, with upgrades throughout*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*build is more fun!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*extremely important! I don't have one yet so I don't have a personal comparison, but I've seen all the info*


----------



## kz26

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Samsung 830 256GB, Crucial m4 256GB, and Plextor M3 128GB. I am definitely planning to purchase more in the future. My preferred brands are Intel, Crucial, Samsung, and Plextor.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

price, performance, brand, controller type, NAND type

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build your own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important


----------



## MetalMax707

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

1. I do not currently own an SSD and i am planning to purchase one by the end of the summer, mostly from Patriot or Intel or Mushkin.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

2. The 3 most important is performance, brand, reliability and warranty/customer support. Also, my past experiences with the brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3. over 3 years, about 3-5 years because in the time i mostly just upgrade the gpu once and keep the same case, cpu, mobo etc.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

4. Duh, obviously build your own. We are on OCN here.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

5. Extremely important as it reduces latency in the memory hiearchy and faster read/write than hdd.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

6. 109


----------



## NBrock

This is sick, I didn't realize you guys did give a ways like this.

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No but plan on picking one up soon. Intel, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty darn important


----------



## bgineng

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes I own one, and I plan on buying another a few months down the road. Most brands seem to be looking pretty good right now.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, performance, but largely reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3, maybe 4.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build of course.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
'Merica!


----------



## Passion

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I recently purchased a Samsung 830 SSD and I do not plan on purchasing another SSD drive in the near future. However, the only brands I considered (and will consider in the future, if not much changes) are: Intel, Crucial, and Samsung only.

2. *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

It's a combination of price and performance. I want the best bang-for-my-buck so to speak. Although Intel provides the best SSD on the market today, the price difference makes it an undesirable purchase. However, I would love to have one.

Lastly, I evaluate the product on its reliability.

3. *How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

On average, I plan to purchase a new PC every three years. I am building my first computer this month, so I cannot reply to this question with past experience, but every three years is my current plan.

4. *Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Strong preference to building my own PC after realizing that I can get more for my money by doing so. Furthermore, it gives us (the consumer) the power to choose every single component. Whereas, most organizations limit you to several component customizations (i.e. RAM, GPU and CPU only).

5. *How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important

6. _Not Applicable -- USA_

Thank you OCN and Intel for this opportunity.


----------



## HyDrokid

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes currently own Intel 320,Yes plan on getting another Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Brand/Preformance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important*


----------



## ElevenEleven

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_
*Yes / Yes. Intel, Crucial, Samsung.*

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_
*Quality (reviews) and price - often goes with a brand.*

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
*2 years.*

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_
*Build my own.*

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)_
*Extremely important.*

_6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?_
*n/a* (but it is 21)


----------



## brfield

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I currently own an SSD, 60GB Corsair Force 3.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and Reliability, because they are all extremely fast compared to a 5400, 7200, or 10,000 RPM HDD
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Whenever I get the chance to replace dated and aging hardware. I usually build to last 3 years with minor upgrades.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important.
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*US Resident*


----------



## brfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalMax707*
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
> 6. 109


Actually it is 21 if you go in order of the sentence. 109 if you follow order of operations. *Yoda speak* Trick question, I see you put /yoda


----------



## gunner22

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

NO

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

reliability and performance followed by price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US resident


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brfield*
> 
> Actually it is 21 if you go in order of the sentence. 109 if you follow order of operations. *Yoda speak* Trick question, I see you put /yoda


No parenthesis, so order of operations wins!


----------



## Pidoma

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I do not own one. I wish to purchase one once I have enough money, but that might not be for awhile. If I were to purchase one it would be Intel or Corsair.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price and Performance. If I am going to be spending the money I will make sure to get the best for the price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build a PC when I need to and can afford it. I haven't been able to in years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Based on what I have been reading it is very important. The speeds are incredible.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Does no apply*


----------



## Prpntblr95

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, I plan on purchasing a second Intel SSD*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Brand/Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Does not apply*


----------



## Aestylis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own one. Considering Intel and Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, followed by price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

It is becoming very important in regards to performance

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian


----------



## staccker

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Looking to purchase, Intel or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Quality and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
BYOC - build your own computer

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
NJ


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own 2 SSD and yes I'm planning to purchase 1 more in the future. I'm considering to buy another Intel SSD or a Samsung SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
The most important thing I consideration when purchasing an SSD is reliability/performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my PC year-round and eventually the the old part will turn into another PC, so that would make it 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely Important in my opinion.


----------



## xenomorph113

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)
Yes, 2x OCZ Vertex 3 120gb's (Raid 0)[owned]

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price vs performance is most important

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
about once every 2 years, though upgrades through out the systems life (upgrades seem to happen quarterly)

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
custom built ftw, its the only way to ensure you get the hardware you actually want

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
very important, night and day difference compaired to a traditional hard drive

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109 (bedmas, lol)


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes an crucial M4 64GB
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Yes It is fun
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109 (do the 15/3 first)


----------



## Despair

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No i do not, but looking into it. And the brand I'm considering is Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*A combination of price/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*


----------



## funkdoobiesteve

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
-Yes, I wanted to know what this craze of the speediest hard drive was all about and now that I have one, I will never be going back to regular hard drives and most definitely buy more in the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-The most important consideration is the actual size of the hard drive so I know I can use it for more than just a boot drive. I also look at the price and the performance and see if they balance up to be a good offer than the rest.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-after 3 or more years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Yes I love to build PC's

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
-I believe an SSD is crucial to system performance (no pun intended). It takes away the time wasted on loading things on regular hard drive disks. I believe every computer should have one. I hat e noticing the difference in speeds when I use my other computer that runs on a regular disk hard drive. Every since I bought one and noticed the speed, I will never go back to anything different unless if there was something faster than the SSD made in the future.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
U.S. resident


----------



## GrandArchitect

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently own two, a Crucial and an Intel. However, I plan to purchase another in the future for my buddies rig.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*A combination of price/performance and brand. To me, Intel and Crucial are brands I can trust for quality and customer service.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important.*


----------



## zer0d3gree

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*yes, just bought a Crucial M4 128Gb*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*a combination of price/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*about once a year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*prefer to build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*


----------



## Otterface

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Planning on buying Intel or OCZ in the next 6 months

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2 - 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

USA


----------



## losttsol

1. Yes. OCZ, Patriot, Intel, Corsair

2. Price

3. 1-2 Years

4. Build My Own.

5. Extremely Important


----------



## ntherblast

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I do not own a SSD was looking into the crucial m4 but i am tight on money atm

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance for me because if it doesn't run at the advertised specs or fails then I haven't gotten my moneys worth

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years. I try and get as much out of what I have till building a new one

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Building it myself. You get to learn a lot about the different parts and the industry

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty Important. Depends on what the users needs are for me it would be a plus because it takes a bit for my comp to boot up and I would see faster read/write times oh and my hdd makes loud noises when doing hd intensive tasks

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

21 which is my age I suck at math. Might I make a suggestion of putting the math bit in non sentence form?


----------



## broadbandaddict

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yep. I own 4. Two Crucial, one Sandisk and one Intel. If I pick up another it would probably be a Crucial again.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Balance of price and performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
New PC? Every 2 or so years. Upgrades to existing PC? All the time.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Depends on the use. I guess build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Again, depends on the use of the computer. For my stuff, it is number 2 right behind graphics cards. For other people's builds, less important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I'm from the US so therefore: I gots all the education I need, it's called a gun!


----------



## GuilT1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have a Crucial M4, I will be purchasing more SSD's in the near future. If the price is right or Intel can compete on price, I will definitely be getting an Intel SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
First and foremost is price, there have been some great deals lately on SSD's. From my recent purchase experience, Intel is too pricey to compete. I wish it weren't.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually within a year or so.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I use to build my own, but laptops are so much more convenient.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
This Crucial M4 I just recently got has led me to believe that any rig, whether it be a netbook or a massive gaming desktop, needs an SSD to max its performance. You can do without one just fine, but if you want max performance then you need an SSD.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
U.S. citizen.


----------



## axipher

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own a bunch of OCZ SSD's from different generations and a Patriot.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability and price/performance ratio.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Continuously upgrading my PC's.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Depends on the application. Mostly build from scratch, for HTPC and servers, I will normally buy base model branded systems and upgrade components.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important, can make a night and day difference in many applications.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

21


----------



## nicolasl46

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, I currently own 2 OCZ Agility 3, and 1 Crucial M4.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price/Performance
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years depending on the budget available.
*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build my own, so i can have only what i need, and be able to learn from my mistakes.
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important.


----------



## thepoopscooper

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
i don't currently own an ssd, but i plan on buying one from crucial in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
i would say the price to performance ratio, so in other words the best bang for the buck.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i purchase a new pc around every 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I love building my own pc.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
i feel that ssd is extremely important when it comes down to a gamer.

Thank you ocn for this wonderful opportunity for hardware


----------



## ekeuus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Not yet, but probably an Intel, Samsung or Crucial one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build one myself.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## ComputerRestore

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own 2. Corsair Force Series 3 90GB, Intel 320 Series 80GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) I didnt' think that an SSD was important to system performance until I owned one. Now I feel it is extremely important. Especially for laptop users.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109


----------



## nanoprobe

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes. OCZ and Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Most bang for the buck

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.


----------



## Tkassas

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*-- I do not currently own an SSD but I will be getting one for my upcoming build. I am split between Crucial and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*-- Price and performance are what most of my consideration goes to. Quality drives overcome brand.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*-- I often work on builds every 3 years or so.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*-- Build!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*-- An SSD can completely turn around a system from a clunker to a speedy piece of work by getting rid of the IO. They are pretty important in my eyes.
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
-*- New Hampshire is the place to be.*


----------



## halcyon-twin

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?* I currently own an OCZ Agility 3 which I upgraded into my laptop. Talk about a difference! I do plan to purchase two more SSD drives for a new computer I am currently building within the next 3 months. I am looking at OCZ and Cruicial at the moment, however I am impressed with Intel's offerings.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
To me, transfer speed and affordability are the top categories. It needs to be from a reputable company with superior customer service yet offers fast data transfer rates for a reasonable price not super inflated because of the brand.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I don't purchase but I build a new PC about every 1-2 years. I believe having the choice to choose your components and understanding how they all work together adds to a new level of pride in your build.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own, it's a product knowledge and pride thing









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important. I experienced this changing from a regular 2.5" HDD in my XPS 1530 laptop to an SSD which (along with upgrading from 4-8GB RAM) decreased my boot time to 15 seconds and system performance (even while heavily encrypted) to extremely impressive results compared to the aged platter drives.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Everything is bigger in Texas


----------



## Segovax

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
Yes I own one and no not until the price drops more. I would consider Intel, Crucial, or Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
I believe a combination of the factors listed above must be taken into account.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*At this point probably three years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
I would say it is extremely important for your OS's and main applications to reside on an SSD.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I am a United States citizen regrettably.*


----------



## Evil Penguin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 240GB and I'm looking to get a higher capacity SSD in the future from either Intel, Crucial or Samsung. *

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The company's track record for SSD stability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Constantly upgrading my computer throughout the year. *

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build, of course. *

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*SSD's nicely fill that bandwidth gap between RAM and HDD's. I think it's a fairly important components for performance enthusiasts. *

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
What is this aboot?


----------



## Lokster1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own 120GB OCZ and 120 GB Kingston. Right now I'm not planning on purchasing another one for my main computer but I might grab one for my back-up once the price drops a bit more.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/Performance ratio, I believe some brands are definitely more reliable than other and have better support but you definitely have to pay for that.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years, but I plan on upgrading at least every year in the future.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own, I like saving money and plus it gives me a project to do.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I believe they are extremely important, I love the fact that everything loads in seconds. There is nothing I hate more than wasting time waiting for programs to load.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I live in the USA!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I'm not eligible, so good-luck to all involved.


----------



## richardc95

1.)I do not currently own an SSD, i am trying to save money to purchase either an intel, or a corsair.

2.)My most important consideration is a mix of price, and performance.

3.)I purchase a new PC every 2 or 3 years.

4.)I prefer to build my own PC

5.)I feel an SSD is extremely important

6.)N/A


----------



## minerman617

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No
Yes, OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price then performance, if price fits its performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important.


----------



## shadowhero18

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own Patriot*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own for sure!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Chicago FTW?*


----------



## Gorki

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes
Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important


----------



## EM2J

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently own a Patriot Inferno 60gb. Would like to get a new SSD with a larger capacity, not really picky on brand but I wouldn't mind another Patriot.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Really just a factor of all those + user reviews, reliability, etc... i didn't buy my ssd just because it said patriot thats for sure.....

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I'm constantly changing out components on my PC.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build, i'm addicted to it.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
EXTREMELY important. I hate when I see people holding off on this upgrade...the difference is night and day...


----------



## derek2esilent

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not own one but I'm looking at Intel, Samsung, Crucial, and Plextar

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price/Gb and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## The-Real-Link

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Own two thus far, both Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Probably price first but brand is also very important.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Build my own but usually over 3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important, though it depends on what you're doing of course.*

6. Not Canadian so no math for me here


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own a Crucial M4 (128Gb).
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
costerformance is weighed heavily, but also buying from a reputable manufacturer is too.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
usually every year.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
for desktops i only build, laptops i usually prefer macs.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important, a fast ssd speeds up launch times on apps, and increases productivity.


----------



## Mekan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Just purchased two 240GB Intel 520s. Will buy two more 240 - 500 GB drives over the next year

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Size..Price...Longevity...performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years with upgrades inbetween

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Critical

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I don't get why our northern brethren get this question..must be a law thing


----------



## Amateur OCer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering?

I currently do not own an SSD, but I am hoping to add a reasonably priced, quality SSD to my rig in the near future. I am considering mostly OCZ and Intel drives.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD?

Performance and Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC?

Over three years- I upgrade the major componets after about 1 1/2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system?

I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Pretty Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian


----------



## boomstick360

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, OCZ Agility 3 60GB.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than 1 year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I believe an SSD is a must have when it comes to total system performance. Going back to a traditional mechanical drive is agonizing!


----------



## Diamondhead

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *Yes I own a OCZ synapse 64 Gb cache drive, however I'd like to get a 240 Gb game storage drive. Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Kingston,. and OCZ in that order.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Reliability first, performance second*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years, however I'm upgrading constantly.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *Build!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *Sure glad I'm not Canadian... eh.*


----------



## Canadarocker

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 128 gb for my sig rig, and I plan to get one for my laptop, I'm currently considering Crutial, Intel, Samsung, (potentially OCZ and Mushkin)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/Performance Ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually every new DDR version, well thats how the last 3 were bought

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Everyone on this website should be saying build it

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important, GPU is first on my list, CPU second, then SSD, although SSDs you can feel the performance right away

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109 if you follow order of operations, 21 if you follow sentence order


----------



## Hemi177

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No I do not, although I wouldn't mind winning one! I was actually looking at purchasing an Intel 80 gig SSD this afternoon, just found this contest today!*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*What I look for most is reliability, judging from user reviews on Newegg.ca, the intel line seems like a solid one. This drew me toward their product.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build. Always ;D*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Critical.*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Twenty-one.*


----------



## candy_van

1. Yes, I'm always on the lookout for new drives (esp as price/GB gets better); brands I consider usually: Crucial, Samsung, Corsair, G.Skill
2. Price / performance & reliability are my two most important factors
3. 2-3 years (though some components usually get upgraded/rolled over)
4. Build my own
5. Extremely important (for an enthusiast); absolute game changer in terms of overall system performance
6. Mario Lemieux?


----------



## Shiromar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own a SSD, but I am considering order one within a few months. Cruicial m4 is the current one I've been looking at.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and Reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 1-2 years, determined by hardware advances.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Home built.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Never owned a SSD, however watching many videos plus hearing friends talk about theirs would indicated that it's a pretty important factor in their performance.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## Delici0us

Awesome









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, Yes, Intel for there great reliability.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.


----------



## xxmastermindxx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own a Crucial M4, but would like a larger size. I've considered all brands, but Intel, Crucial, and Samsung stand out most to me.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance, brand, price. In that order.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I never purchase a new PC, but I do upgrade often. I would say a complete upgrade of all components happens every 18 months to 2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*If it's my own system, I build my own. I do recommend branded systems to people I feel would benefit from the support the company provides, though.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*After using one and seeing the change, extremely! I won't ever go back to a purely platter disc based system.*


----------



## matrix2000x2

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Own 3 SSDs. I have a 128GB Plextor M3, an OCZ Agility 3 60gb, and a Kingston SSDNow V Series 64GB. I will mostly purchase one in the near future, probably OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 3 years, but I upgrade in between

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important, storage speed is usually the bottleneck in a fast system


----------



## iandroo888

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes. Crucial M4 64 and 128

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and Performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Was every few years... just ordered parts last week for my new main >_>

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build if budget allows.. Buy if budget too low.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Im not canadian


----------



## That Guy

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_
Own an Intel 510 series 120GB and a Sandisk Extreme 120GB. I'm not planning on purchasing one in the near future, just bought a house and it's not in the time frame to upgrade my systems. Getting a 520 would be a godsend right now.

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_
Performance - Self explanatory.
Reliability - If the SSD is reliable, I shouldn't need customer support.

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
1-2 years

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_
Build towers, buy laptops.

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)_
Extremely important. Any build I've done has had an SSD at finish. It's an amazing system booster in every aspect.

_6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?_
How about "No."


----------



## rrims

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
No I do not own one. But I would like to pick one up when money permits.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, and life expectancy*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own system*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty Important*


----------



## malikq86

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I own a Corsair Performance Pro. But I rank Plextor M3 Pro slightly ahead in overall performance. I also love Intel 520, Crucial M4, and Samsung 830!!*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability / Brand > Speed > Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*4 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important*


----------



## xTweetyBird

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently don't own an SSD. Planning on buying an Intel, OCZ, or Kingston in the future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and Reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Usually don't buy a whole new computer, just upgrade parts every year or so.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build your own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty Important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N/A, US.*


----------



## Rambleon84

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? Yes, considering all brands.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price per gig and brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) extremely important


----------



## GUnit

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No, I don't own a SSD. For a future purchase I would consider Kingston, Samsung or Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance is 70% while price is 30% of the consideration.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
over 3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important


----------



## Sporadic E

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes. Yes, all brands are considered.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Preformance, quality and price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build or purchase one every 2 years or so.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build mine but buy branded for wife and kids.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Since the vast improvements in preformance and price they are fast becoming a must have, so pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*USA USA USA!!!!!!*


----------



## aznpersuazn

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, but I do plan on investing on an SSD in the near future, having Intel, Samsung, and Kingston as my top picks. They have the best reliablility and customer service to back up their SSDs in case of a DOA/ other significant problem!

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

I look for the best price/performance as well as Brand.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build my own gaming rigs, but I last bought components Fall 2011.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Building is the way to go...!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important. SSDs have incredible access times compared to standard HDDs. An investment in SSDs greatly improve the health and speed of all computers.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I'm American







But the answer, depending on how it is worded, could be 21 or 109.


----------



## solsamurai

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I don't own one at this time but would definitely plan on purchasing one soon. Looking at Intel, Plextor and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build it myself.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*USA*


----------



## Basilius

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> *I don't currently own one, but I would like to buy one within the next 12 months. I am considering all brands, but I would prefer Intel for its reliability.*
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> *Reliability first, and performance a close second*
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> *About once every 4-5 years*
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> *Build my own*
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> *Very important*
> 
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Ph3n0m

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own an OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, and I absolutely love it!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Most important I would say is performance...

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I do partial re-builds every year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Definitely build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

It definitely isn't crucial, but it is VERY nice.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Do Canadians actually know math? Eh?


----------



## MacNcheese

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes. No I am not planning on buying one in the near future. I would consider Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung, and Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, size, and brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
21


----------



## TheGovernment

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have 6 crucial M4's (2 x 128gig, 4 x 256gig) intel 510 (2 x 120gig) and a samsung 830 (1 x 128gig)
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, speed.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
21


----------



## chino1974

1.Yes I currently own 2 SSD's an OCZ Agility 2 60Gb and an OCZ Vertex 3 120Gb

2.Performance

3.Less than a year

4.I prefer to build my own

5.Extremely important

6.I'm a U.S. resident (But the answer is 21. Just in case)


----------



## Jotun

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own a SSD, but am looking forward to purchasing one in a future build. I would definitely consider Intel, Kingston, and OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
What I look for in a SSD is quality control, and how reliable the chipset used in it is, speeds are not that important to me, because already they have such a big performance boost over traditional HDD's.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Building my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.


----------



## EliteGhost

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, but I do plan on purchasing one in the future when I have the money. Brands that I would look at are Intel, Corsair, Patriot.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important*


----------



## dhenzjhen

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No but plan on picking one up soon.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important*


----------



## advanceagent

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, I do not currently own any SSD. I am planning to purchase one in the future. I am sonsidering all brands.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
US resident


----------



## imnotmikal

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes. I own an 80GB Intel 320 Series. I hope to upgrade to 2x 120GB Intel 520 Series in RAID 1.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
The most important factor to me is brand. I work for a company that builds high-end rigs every day and have seen with my own eyes the life-span of various brands. Intel trumps them all, followed closely by Samsung.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Only bought one PC, constantly upgrading it, usually on a 6-month basis. Or whenever I feel like it.









*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
And SSD is vastly important to system performance.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I am an American and what is math.


----------



## komichi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own an Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Definitely price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-1.5 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Building.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important


----------



## TOLSTOY

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own an ssd but do plan on purchasing one if my budget allows. Undecided as to what brand I will go with.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price/Performance is the right mix when it comes to me deciding what to buy, brand does play a role with specific components, but ssd's are too new for any one brand to have my pick as of yet.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Purchase a new pc every 2-3 years but prefer to upgrade if I can.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Building > buying a brand. I would even spend more to build the pc I want rather than going with pre-assembled kits or component packs.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## mingqi53

Awesome, another one!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, and yes. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Best performancerice ratio for my budget (so price and performance)*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build yearly, perform monthly upgrades*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*


----------



## royalflush5

Thanks!









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Intel, OCZ, Samsung, and Crucial*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance!*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*About a year to two, built myself though*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*


----------



## ChrisN

Thanks for the offer, OCN & Intel









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I don't own one, but that's on my wishlist.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I just built my first "real" computer & hope to make it last awhile?

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important


----------



## 23hocke

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I have a 32 gig







OCZ onyz for my OS. I was looking at a Crucial M4

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

I look for price per gig. I will only buy an SSD that costs about $1 a gig

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I replace all my components about once a year, sometimes more

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded syst[/U]em (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own Pc's.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important, it really depends on what your doing/ using it for (boot drive, storage, games, etc...)


----------



## pac0tac0

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? i own a vertex 3 and vertex 4, both perform great.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) pretty important, with out one the system as a whole acts much slower and i could never go back to not having one.

6. American


----------



## tyuo9980

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not currently own an SSD and I am planning on purchasing a Crucial M4 128GB.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
The most important aspects that I look for is in order, the reliability, price, and performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I usually upgrade once every 2 to 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I strongly prefer to build my own PC.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important as the hard drive is the greatest bottleneck in most systems.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
(110+15)/5 - 4 = 21.


----------



## Snowmen

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Nope but I'm currently thinking about buying a Crucial M4 128GB SSD or a Chronos MX 120GB SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The brand is important for the Customer Service. The Price is also important since I try to stay around or below 1$/GB (Sorry Intel







). I also like to at least decent performance although I don't believe paying for a top tier SSD with Toggle NAND, etc. is worth it.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every two years I build a new PC from scratch.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

My own build, this is OCN after all. What would I look like with an HP tower here!









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I don't personally know but from what I heard, it helps a lot with system responsiveness which I think is very important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109

Now the serious question. Did I really see you guys aren't excluding Quebec anymore?







We all hate you Loto-Quebec and your silly laws...


----------



## aliak11

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No but plan on picking one up soon. Intel, Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important*


----------



## Nebacanezer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not currently own a SSD but would like to. I plan to purchase one if I have extra money in the future. Considering Crucial and Intel for performance, price, and amount of storage*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*N/A as I do not currently own one; however, it would be a balance between performance and price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Generally never. I build my own and add new parts about once every 2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Prefer to build my own for sure.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I feel that it is pretty important for me in terms of performance. I do believe it is a matter of personal preference, however.*

Thanks again for the great giveaway Intel, and thanks to OCN for hosting it


----------



## dudanian

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and no.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important (crucial!)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

American!


----------



## AMOCO

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? 2 Adata 64GB. S599's

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD? Price & performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC? When I feel like upgrading,I'd say 4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system? Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? Extremely important

6. USA here


----------



## Badwrench

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't currently own one, but with the prices continuing to fall, I am hoping to get one in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability is foremost especially with some of the recent OCZ ssd's (Octane), but after that it's performance per $$

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
At my current rate, it's about 1 every 8 months









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build only. If a friend or family member is even talking about a new computer, I offer to build it for them.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
After using one in my friends rig, I almost feel they are necessary to have in a modern rig. What is the use of a 5ghz OC if you are still waiting for your 5400rpm green drive?


----------



## fr0st.

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Not at the moment, no.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, vs Performance, vs Reliability and brand combined. Not one or the other but a combination of all three.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I almost never buy a new PC, I constantly upgrade my current PC. Last time I bought one was my laptop for my holiday but that's just temporary. I would say each part of my computer is replaced within a span of 6-36 months (if it boasts any increase in performance/efficiency).

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Building, it's so much more fun









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important, improves the overall snappyness and speed but it is quite possible to get by without one (like I have for years).


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> *1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
> Not at the moment, no.
> *2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
> Price, vs Performance, vs Reliability and brand combined. Not one or the other but a combination of all three.
> *3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
> I almost never buy a new PC, I constantly upgrade my current PC. Last time I bought one was my laptop for my holiday but that's just temporary. I would say each part of my computer is replaced within a span of 6-36 months (if it boasts any increase in performance/efficiency).
> *4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> *
> Building, it's so much more fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
> Pretty important, improves the overall snappyness and speed but it is quite possible to get by without one (like I have for years).


Are Australians even eligible? It doesn't say in the Terms and Conditions.


----------



## Samurai707

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently own a Samsung 830, a OCZ Vertex II, and a WD. In the near future I have been looking into Intel, Crucial and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance as well as Price.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I don't completely purchase new PCs but upgrade and build from there.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important, I love the fast boot and load times!*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*n/a*


----------



## Nick0matic

1) I do not currently own an SSD, though I have used and installed them.

2) Price and performance matter foremost, brand usually means reliability/warranty.

3) I build/purchase a new PC every 1 to 3 years, sometimes more, never less.

4) I prefer to build desktops, but when it comes to laptops, usually I have to resort to buying.

5) SSDs are ridiculously important to modern PC performance. They're the solution to the final bottleneck in most computers, the hard drive.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

* No, I was planning on getting one, but I went with a new GPU instead. I was considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

* Probably brand first, price-performance ratio second.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

* Around ~3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

* Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

* Pretty important, I used to think differently, but after using a SSD powered system I was completely shocked, incredible performance difference.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

_______________

1. I currently do not own an SSD, However I do plan on purchasing an SSD. Either Intel, OCZ, Patriot or Corsair. but im really liking the intel warrenty...

2. Performance is a big thing for me in SSD's, however reliabilty is my number 1

3. I would say i build a fresh system every 3-4 years

4. I prefer to build my own machine

5. SSD will be Extremely important in the near future, as hard drives are beginning to faze out

6. 109


----------



## Blueduck3285

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *Yes - OCZ*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Price/Preformance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *3+*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *Yes*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Extremely Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *N/A*

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## NguyenAdam

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes. Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, Reliablity

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important


----------



## el gappo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own Corsair + Acard, not considering any atm.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than 1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important


----------



## SammichThyme

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, 1 Corsair Force GT but I'm selling it with my build soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, stability, and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Absolutely necessary, asides from price I can't see why people haven't adopted them sooner.


----------



## Shaded War

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Do not currently own one. Considering buying one but not for a while. Would be looking at Samsung and the Corsair Performance Pro series if I were to get one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and price. Prefer to buy Marvell controller for reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
One to two years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Not very important.


----------



## icy22

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? currently no, planning for a intel or ocz

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? price to perfomace ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 3 or 4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important


----------



## jrad

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes currently own an ssd, most likely will get another, Ocz or Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*


----------



## Dankal

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I do not.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price vs Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Never purchased a new PC, always built. Constantly upgraded

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Semi-important.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes I have a crucial 128.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and Price
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important!*


----------



## Brickman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Nope, too expensive for me right now. I would consider an Intel or Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*performance, although the price is a downer*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Very important*


----------



## chewedmuffin

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
-Don't own one currently.
-Intel, Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
-Performance and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years. (Generally every 4-5)

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important, they seem to show the most noticeable performance increase in computers these days.


----------



## captainchair

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own a Crucial, and I do intend on purchasing another of some kind down the road, probably another Crucial unless reviews sway me.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to performance ratio, but mostly Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

If it is a desktop I build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important


----------



## Jaggar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently do not own a SSD. I have looked into OCZ, and Crucial brands as a potential buy*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important consideration when I look at anything is bang for buck, providing it had the minimum performance I am looking for.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to construct my own systems whenever possible*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I feel an SSD is between "pretty important" and "not very important" in terms of system performance*


----------



## gears2head84

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Planning on buying, been looking at Samsung, Intel, Corsair, and Kingston*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*USA*


----------



## Flikka

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, Crucial M4 and had to have it shipped in as its not available here, other brands would include Intel, Samsung and Corsair.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important*.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I dont get it.


----------



## pfunkmort

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own an SSD, and I'd very much like to buy another one. I'd consider Samsung, Intel, Corsair, Crucial and that's about it.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance is the most important - how reliable it is (NO ONE wants to get a drive that bricks) and how fast it is.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I build my own computers.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
The effect an SSD has on a system is dependent on the applications being used on the system. For a lot of the games/programs I use, and for boot up speeds, I noticed a HUGE difference having my SSD. However, some people wouldn't get the same benefit, aside from boot times (which is not a trivial speed increase, I suppose). As a gamer or visual artist though, you have to have it.


----------



## nxtfari

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Don't own an SSD at the moment, but I was hoping to purchase one in the future, when the prices go down considerably and there are larger units available. paying $300 for a 128 GB SSD is absurd.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance are, of course, the most important factors. Don't care much for brand, unless it's something with a particularly bad reputation.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3+ years. I like to squeeze as much life as I can from my computers.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own, but for the sake of convenience 9and partly form my laziness) I sometimes buy them branded.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

And SSD is extremely important. the parts of a system that the user directly interacts with should always hold the highest priority. People get sick of waiting for programs and files to load.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I live in the US. Did we go over this in class?


----------



## redhonda

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, 2 raid 0 crucial m4's. I'll probably purchase another one at some point, probably crucial. They make a good ssd.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
speed and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own, of course

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
not canadian


----------



## edge3214

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

yes i do a 64gb kingston.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A


----------



## panman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. I.ve been looking and learning about ssd drives as of late .Intel or Crucial are the brands i would like
to buy.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I always build my own pc.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109


----------



## DannyB0y

1. Yes. Intel Crucial, Samsung.

2. Performance and reliability.

3. ~2 years.

4. Build my own.

5. Pretty important.

6. US resident.


----------



## LemonSlice

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently own several SSDs, Crucial M4, Intel 320, Corsair Force GT, Crucial C300, Corsair Nova. Not planning one in the near future until I need more space, then will consider Intel and Crucial mostly.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Brand > Performance > Price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important, very noticeable difference


----------



## Riou

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I have one currently. Yes, I plan to get more. Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.


----------



## Cord78

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own 1 SSD. Thinking about buying a second one for my PC

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Definitely price & performance. A solid brand does not hurt either.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 Years pending wife's approval.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Always build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely Important. Having the OS on an SSD is a huge impact on performance. Now I hate waiting for the PC's at work to boot up off the old spinning drives since getting an SSD

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

109


----------



## Fridge09

1. I'm definitely looking for a SSD.







I was definately leaning toward Intel and OCZ. Intel for the reliability and OCZ for the write speed... still don't know.

2. Hello? Reliability and performance is almost always the main selling point for me, price can be be calculated later.

3. I buy parts about every 6-12 months. If the PC part feels like its going to enrich my experience , like load times ect.

4. Oh man, I get excited everytime I buy a new part. Building a PC is the way to go.

5. Extremely important. The first time I saw a computer running off one, I wanted one ever since. There's such a considerable difference in performance. I wish I had one


----------



## crondable

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not own one currently, definitely eyeing an Intel, Crucial, or Samsung though.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Size, price, reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Build new every 2-3 years, upgrade throughout.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
DIY!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely, from what I have seen at least.


----------



## Hukkel

Again only for US


----------



## bom

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I own one and it is an OCZ Agility 3

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, Performance, Reliability, Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Very as it makes everything run/boot quicker.


----------



## MarcoPolo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, but with the current price of SSD's still dropping to close to a dollar per GB and some even less than that there's no reason why every computer shouldn't be booting from a 60Gb SSD, and I'm currently thinking about purchasing my first SSD, I'm considering Intel, Kingston, Patriot memory, and Corsair.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

I would have to say the quality, nothing freaks me out more than losing the integrity of my information, that's why with the new firmware and releases, the Intel 520 series seems to me the most reliable.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

To completely build a new rig from the ground up i would have to give a system about a 5 year lifespan.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I much prefer building my own by a long shot, nothing satisfies me more than seeing my own custom configuration made from the heart come together, almost as if giving life to a new consciousness.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Once you use an SSD there's no going back, the performance is unmatched.
With computing power increasing ever more each day, most people are still living in the past, it's extremely important that we experience the future of computing and start synchronizing our builds with SSDs more and more.


----------



## aggr08

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Do not currently own an SSD. I am planning on purchasing one some time this year. I am considering Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Not very important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## Kaldari

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own an SSD. I probably won't be purchasing one in the near future. If I did buy one, it would probably be between Intel and Crucial, with leanings toward Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability. Intel is known for their top notch products with excellent firmware, software, and support. That's why my current SSD is from Intel.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I don't buy whole PCs, so I don't think I can give a real answer to that.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I build my own.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

extremely important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I'm not Canadian.


----------



## Kommotion

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own one, but I am planning to buy either an Intel or Patriot Memory brand.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

The performance along with the price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually do minor upgrades here and there, but I guess it would be a completely new PC every 5 years or so.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Definitely prefer to build my own PC. I like to know that I'm getting quality products.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I used to think an SSD was not such a big deal, but when I saw its performance on my friend's computer, it really showed me how an SSD impacts performance. I would say it is extremely important if you want the best performance, but to remember that it is more of a luxury and is not completely required.


----------



## Yumyums

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an SSD and I am not planning on purchasing one until the prices are lower.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Good warranty and customer service are big thing's I expect from the company. As for the product itself, I look for performance at a good price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

My PC gets updated, not replaced. So every year or so some hardware gets replaced.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Not very important being primarily a gamer.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *

109 if you follow order of operations, 21 if you follow sentence order


----------



## andrewx12

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, best investment ever. I intend on getting one for my mom's computer brands include Intel, crucial, and ocz
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
synchronous memory for performance and price
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 2-3 years with upgrades in between
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own I love the open options
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important they make the most difference I think
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A Im in USA!


----------



## Grimfire

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Intel or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years depending on how easily i can just upgrade my system at the time.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.


----------



## Swift Castiel

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own an OCZ Synapse

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price is most important.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Approximately once every 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Building my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Reasonably important. It has the most noticeable increase in system performance straight off the bat.


----------



## Sapientia

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I plan on getting one soon. In terms of brands I am mostly looking at Intel, Corsair, OCZ, and Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price/GB is #1 for me.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Before I saw one in use, I'd say 'Not very important'. Since I've seen one, it's extremely important. Night and day difference.


----------



## giecsar

Thanks for the opportunity OCN and Intel!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own 2 SSDs but plan on waiting at least one more year before upgrading.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

What this all aboot?[/quote]


----------



## radarjam

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, I currently own an Intel X25-M 80gb. Hope to get replace it to another Intel brand -- and that 520 series would be spectacular!

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, brand, performance and space

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own PC, all the way.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important. I like speed









*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109


----------



## Warmonger

Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own one, but do plan on purchasing one with the hard drive prices being the way they are. For a brand I prefer Crucial, Samsung, and Intel due to longevity.

What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

All of the above, one should never leave out any of them aspects when making a purchase.

How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 6 years, I just upgraded to a Athlon II x3 from a Athlon 64 939 single core. Money is hard to come by these days.

Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Prefer to build my own for sake of getting all the best brand parts, and the bonus flexibility of it.

How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important, there is no reason to "feel" about how important it is. Benchmarks already prove SSD's crush the competition (HDD).


----------



## Ad3x

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Samsung 830 256GB ssd.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important factors when purchasing a ssd is reliability. Of course speed and price point is important, but is it really worth buying one of the fastest sdd's or one of the cheapest but you constantly get BSOD'S? However, if it costs a little more for a more reliable ssd, so be it.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I would say every 1-2 years for a full system rebuild.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I would much rather build my own computer because it is less expensive and MOST IMPORTANTLY I LOVE the feeling of completing my own system and freely being able to customize my rig to my every whim(as long as I have the spare cash).

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

After finally biting the bullet and upgrading to an ssd, I dont know how I could go back to a regualr hard disk. Ssd's are EXTREMELY important to me.


----------



## WolfssFang

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, only plan on purchasing one if the prices go down alot.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*price and then performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I like to build my own system.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

USA!!!!


----------



## StrikerX

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No I don't but will be purchasing a new on soon, probably Intel or Corsair because these are the only ones locally available.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price/Reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important as apart from load times, it improves the performance of the system in general.*


----------



## Roman736

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I plan on buying one soon. I was thinking about buying a crucial or intel SSD.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*over 3 years
*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A


----------



## pjBSOD

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not, and I do plan on purchasing one eventually. I'm likely to purchase an Intel, Samsumg, or Cruical SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

~3 years, maybe more.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I don't reside in Canada.


----------



## mytduxfan

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own 2 small 64gb SSDs at the moment... A Corsair Performance3 when I built my computer and I bought another one, OCZ Vertex 3 last year. I bought both the Corsair P3 and the OCZ Vertex 3 when they first came out and they were the quickest 64gb SSDs on the market at the respective times. I tend to purchase my SSDs based on Passmark.com's ratings so if I was to purchase an SSD now it would be an Intel 520 Series...









*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price to performance (read speed). I have never been able to afford an SSD with a large capacity i.e. 120-240gb, but I would if I had the money. But, really it is all about speed for me!

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years or when I see something I want i.e. just upgraded to a GTX 670 Phantom just because I liked the look and the price vs performance.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Buy my own, this is overclock.net...loool... I also like to mod my systems... aesthetics are also key to me.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important. For me the most frustrating thing about a computer is slow boot times and having your desktop on, but the computer still churning away to load so you can't actually run a program... so for me it is extremely important, however it is a luxury not a necessity.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

21 (I am not Canadian, but they are part of our commonwealth and share our monarch... can you guess where I am from?)


----------



## brasslad

1. None yet. Samsung, Crucial, Kingston, Mushkin, Patriot, Intel.

2. Reliability, price, price, performance, warranty.

3. Less than one year.

4. Build my own for myself and others.

5. Not very important at the moment, willing to be convinced as prices drop, expect to purchase one in the next couple months.

6. Born in the USA


----------



## dave1991

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Corsair Force 3 90GB SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance and Reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

N/A


----------



## Bratinov

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't have one. I plan to buy an OCZ or Intel when they get affordable

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price must be worth the performance boost and size, also the lifecycle of the product must be decent

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years, I do upgrade parts more often though

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I build my own systems

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## snowy992

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I Currently own a 60g Patriot Pyro with my OS on it, I plan on buying a larger one for games when the price goes down a bit, will be a Patriot or an Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The price first then performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I feel out of place im an Australian


----------



## Tyrone Chicken

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
i currently own a corsair force gt 120gb but i would love an intel 520 for my mother's new build
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? performance/stability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 1-2

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? not canadian


----------



## norrisninja

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No but am planning on buying on soon and I will probably go for an Intel or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
For me definitely price to performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy a new PC i simply add little upgrades to my current system when needed.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
BUILD IT! Way more fun!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important for a high end system.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## mironccr345

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes and Yes. Im considering Corsair, Crucial and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, performance then brand. I still have SSD II gen and they are still fast enough for what I need.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Coming from an HDD to an SSD, pretty important.*


----------



## Kangae

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, and yes! I currently own an ADATA, but am open to considering any brands.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Usually reliability first and foremost, I want it to have a reputation for lasting awhile, probably performance second.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Historically, not very often, I like to have one that lasts awhile.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important, they can be quite a boost to effective system speed.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian here.


----------



## Tom114

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Don't own one, planning on purchasing. Did not look into it yet.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, actually just the most bang for buck.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*


----------



## Wally Z

1. I do not own a SSD, and I do not plan on purchasing one anytime soon. (Too expensive)

2. Most likely the price. I know SSD's are pretty fast, it's just the price per GB is too high right now.

3. I rarely purchase new PC's. Over 3 years I would say.

4. I would definitely prefer to build my own. Better performance, less crapware.

5. I feel an SSD would be very important to performance, if installed as a boot drive.


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I do not currently own an SSD. I am considering a purchase in the near future of an Intel SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance, and reliability reputation of the brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Typically I will do a major overhaul of a custom built pc every > 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own desktops.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm American!


----------



## The Pro

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I am planning though. Maybe Intel, Samsung or OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and Performance, brand would be 3rd.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years









*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*

I would say that it is extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

109 yeahh Im Canadian


----------



## Androgless

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- No I dont currently own a SSD, but im planning on buying one in the near future. Im considering Intel or Patriot memory.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

- Most price, but i wont buy a SSD that is bad even if its cheap. It is a balance between price and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- Havent bought many pc's, but i is around 2-3 years between.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

- I am prefering building my own system, because i think i get more value for the money.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

- For me it is extremely important, because i hate slow boot-ups and games laggin because of the harddisk.


----------



## StormX2

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*A: Yes, Crucial*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*A: Price / GB Size*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*A: Wish I could more often, but 3-5 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?0

*A: Build baby BUILD!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*A: Extremely Important, Started using only SSD's in our CLient PC's at work for reliabilitty and speed.*

And no Math for me cus im not Caadian


----------



## dklimitless

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yup, currently have an M4 256GB in my laptop. But I need one for my desktop (except I'm broke so I wait for price drops/giveaways). Considering Crucial, Samsung and Intel primarily.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price vs reliability. Most SATA III drives of today have similar performances for real world use so that is not too big a deal. (Though the one with better random performance will be preferred).*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years should be about right. I only do upgrades when I feel it is needed*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Buildddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Before getting one: "Meh, they are cool but not really helpful"
After Getting one: OMGBBQ WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG!?!?? T__T
In english: Pretty important.*


----------



## remnant

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*own 1 would love another for fiance's build I use Crucial m4* 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and reliability*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*always build your own*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*extremely important for what I play,*

Thanks for opertunity and congrats to who ever wins!


----------



## Iamazn

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't own one at the moment, but I am planning on buying one. My current choice is the Intel 520, but I am still looking to see if there are any other SSDs that might preform faster.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
I want a combination of performance and reliability. I'll ignore the price tag as long as it isn't extremely expensive. To me, the brand will influence my choice, but not as much as how reliable and fast the SSD is.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
If my PC can no longer handle the latest games, I will upgrade/purchase new parts.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I'd rather build my own PC. It's fun and I can customize what I want inside of it.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
(US resident)


----------



## da tick 07

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Nope. I had a Kingston but it died and I sold the replacement because of future reliability concerns

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, Reliability

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 Years depending on financial status

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own. I only buy HP laptops though

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
pretty important. While the prices/storage options aren't practical for the average user it certainly helps out in the 3D apps such as autocad


----------



## Gunsrunner

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, 2 x Corsair, would be interested to see what Intel is like

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance and size gigabytes

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Less than 1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build, Build, Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important, you just have to have one or two(raid)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
No, Does not compute!!!


----------



## Emitz989

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

A: Yes, 2x 30GB OCZ Vetrex Turbo's. I'm currently looking to purchase a Vertex 4 or Intel 520

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

A: Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

A: Major upgrade every 18 Months, new PC every 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?0

A: Always Own Build









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

A: Extremely Important, right after a great CPU and GPU


----------



## zdude

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, and yes. I own a 60GB Corsair Force GT and am looking at purchasing a second SSD to use for all of my programs, the brands I am considering are Intel, OCZ, and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important consideration that I take into account when purchasing a SSD is preformance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I purchase a new PC every 1-2years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I would rather build my own system.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*


----------



## hazarada

1. no, no
2. reliability
3. 2-3 years
4. build my own
5. not very important


----------



## Flygye

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I'm thinking purchuasing some SSD driver in the near future. All Hard Drives i have are HDD, (all sata WD ). For the SSD drivers i prefer or a OCZ or Corsair SSD drive.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
When i purchase an SSD drive the most important think i have in mind, are the price and of course the speed and the performance of it.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I change my pc from 3-4 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build my own PC. Like that i can made my own system with all my hardware preferences and can save some bucks $$

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important, because the performance and the speed of the loadings increase dramasticly, and you can run more applications more quickly on the same time.
The response time's are much better.

Out from America's state. I'm European!


----------



## Otacon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*- Not at this time, but if I were to buy one it would be either Intel or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*- Performance is probably the most important, but reliability is a very close second.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*- Ideally, every 2 years or so, but due to finances (college student) that isn't really possible.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*- Definitely build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*- I've never used an SSD, so I can't say from experience but from what I've heard its pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*- N/A*


----------



## ACHILEE5

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I have a couple of Intel SSDs. And will buy Intel next time too!

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Most important to me is reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

About every 2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I build my own PC

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

An SSD is performance! Even my net-book is way better for having an SSD


----------



## Grobi

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't have an SSD, and I am not planning buying one in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price vs. Performance and brand of course.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually purchase some new parts in 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own system.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Not very important.


----------



## KoSoVaR

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own 2 x Intel 320 120GB and 1 x 160GB. I also own 2 x Samsung 830 256GB.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand and quality. I'm not looking for extreme performance if it's going to hinder my everyday use.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
Every year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Build your own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.


----------



## Art Vanelay

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't own an SSD, but I would like to.
I am looking at Corsair and OCZ. I don't have enough money to even consider Intel.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Probably 3 years for a whole new PC. Maybe 1-2 years for individual parts.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important. I can't do anything if I start transferring large files from my OS hard drive.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## coolidgus

1. i currently own intel x25 80 g(about three yrs old)

2. important consideration, first is price then performance.

3.new pc every 2 to 3 yrs.

4. i build my own system.

5. ssd is very important part of my system especially fast boot time and fast loading of my favorite games.

6. whats a "Canadian"? is that toon from Lord of the Rings???


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes. I currently own an OCZ vertex 2 128gb and an OCZ vertex 3 60gb.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important to me is performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I build my systems to last and purchase upgrades after 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

The advent of the SSD is extremely important to system performance. It's revolutionary in PC history.


----------



## mchief014

1.I own a M4 128GB right now.

2. Price and performance.

3.Every other month

4.I build my own systems.

5. Extremely important. , it has all of my data on it.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> is open to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States or the District of Columbia, residents of Canadian provinces and territories excluding Quebec,


:-(
Why no worldwide events?


----------



## ironsurvivor

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes i own a crucial M4 and am thinking of buying another one in a larger size.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important. Really does make a huge increase in speed and is worth it.


----------



## scriz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? No

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Very important


----------



## lurker2501

1. Yes. Corsair.
2.price, performance
3.5 years
4.prefer building
5.pretty important


----------



## lordj

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*-Don't own any. Considering purchasing Intel or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*-Performance (speeds) and stability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*-2-3 years
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*-Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*-extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*-not Canadian*


----------



## AlderonnX

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
*

Yes I own one now.
I would consider Intel
My current model is a 60 GB Muskin

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
*

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*
*

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build, only ever bought 1 PC and it was a ripoff.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important. I would not build one without it.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Arkansas here..I'm 31 and what is this?*


----------



## terryxviet

1. Yes, Agility 3 120gb. Thinking about another one later this week.
2. Stability and price
3. 2 days ago
4. building
5. Important enough to shell out 350 for a vertex 3 MI
6. Twice the amount I have in my bank. Ballar on a budget


----------



## 7tronic

1. Yes, I currently own one-a Crucial M4.

2.I would consider reliability the most important factor.

3. On a constant upgrade cycle







-so generally new PC (all parts upgraded) every 12-18 months.

4. Build my own.

5. Extremely important.

6. N/A, I'm on the other side of the Atlantic.


----------



## GhostSniper08

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, i just purchased a 128gb Crucial M4.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price per GB and reliability. Most speeds area realy close to each other so i dont think my mind can tell the difference.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years, and only if the computer just isnt working anymore.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Definitely build my own. After doing so, i dont think ill ever buy a branded system again.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*pretty important. not necessary, but definitely helps out a great deal, especially if used for the OS.*


----------



## kevinf

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Intel, OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build your own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## jbobb

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *I own a 64Gb Crucial M4. I am planning on buying a larger drive in the near future. Considering Crucial and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Price and reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Usually upgrade one or more components every year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *Build.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Very important to performance.*


----------



## supra_rz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own a Crucial m4 128gb, i am planning to upgrade to an intel ssd in the future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*everything, but most important price/perf and durability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own its fun*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important*


----------



## BummingTacos

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, I do not own one. I would like to own one eventually, either Crucial, Mushkin, or OCZ.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Upgrades once a year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Love to build my own pcs.







*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*N/A*


----------



## newbrevolution

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, I do not currently own a SSD. Yes, I am planning on getting one eventually. But I don't know how long eventually is.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and Price. There are certain brands I like but if the feedback on the product is great and the price is right I really don't care what brand it is.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years, but I upgrade at least 1+ part/s ever year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own unless I find a really good deal on something I can upgrade. Last PC bought was an ASUS, the only part left I am using is a i7 920, 1TB HDD and a GTX 260 for PhysX.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*It seems to be very important, unfortunately I have not had the opportunity to use on yet so I can only go off what I read.*


----------



## bajer29

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I own an OCZ and an Intel and I will happily purchase another OCZ and/ or Intel for my next build.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability, Price, Performance; in that order.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own, duh!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty darn important*









6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I reside in the US.*


----------



## Kurzen

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Dont Own Any, I am planning though, Been looking at Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I perfer to build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*As an American I feel insulted that you give Canadians an Exclusive question.







*


----------



## Mals

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a 120gb OCZ Solid 3. I was hoping to purchase another in the near future, hopefully 200+gig.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price per performance, reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-4 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own PCs

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.


----------



## tricksta555HD

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No i do not

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and performance
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremley important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not canadian you mad??

Hope to win!


----------



## bebimbap

1. I currently own a SSD and plan on purchasing another one. Intel, and Samsung are at the top of my list

2. Reliability is very important to me.

3. I purchase new PC's every 1-2 years

4. I build my own PC's

5. SSD's are extremely important to performance.

6. does not apply to me.


----------



## roxxas2

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I've always wanted to see what it was like to use an SSD. They seem pretty amazing. I was looking at a few Intel SSDs and some Samsung SSDs.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, and Capacity are the most important specifications I look for in SSDs.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Usually less than a year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I personally believe it's extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I'm a US resident.


----------



## georgerm

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No but i will hopefully be getting one if money allows, either OCZ or Crucial*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Always build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## N3G4T1v3

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_

NO

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_

Price

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

2-3 years

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_

Build my own

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)_

Wanting to try one, I feel it is the next step to get my PC to new speeds, just dont have the money at the moment


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?Don't currently own one, but would probably consider Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?Price, peformance and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?1-2 years on average.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?Not a Canuck.


----------



## SlyFox

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No. I plan on purchasing one in the next year or two. Intel, OZC, Samsung

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

1)Price/Performance 2) Brand

*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Purchase a new pc? Over 3 years. But I upgrade roughly a part a year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty Important


----------



## royo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Considering Intel or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? No. Yes. Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price per performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? N/A


----------



## CrazyHeaven

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own 2 OCZ's that are both 30g Agility 2's. Yes i do plan on getting more in the future and I'm considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

In this order: Reliable > Performance > Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I build mines by parts so I'm going to go with over 3 years. That is usually how long it takes me to replace everything.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Not very important until after you've used one. Then it is extremely important.


----------



## fobbie

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I currently own SSD and I plan to get more SSD. Brand is not a big issue for me.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than a year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important due to boost of reading/write speed.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

U.S Residents


----------



## n1helix

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, own a Samsung 830 right now.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

A bit of all, but I rather pay more to have performance and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build it.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.


----------



## Codaisayoda

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own an OCZ Agility 2 64Gb SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Quality is probably my biggest concern.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I have only started building my own pc about a year ago but i have already done a complete upgrade on my system. So once a year?

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Definitely will build my own so I can pick all the parts I want.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. The boot times are insane and it makes the whole system run immensely fast.


----------



## Shurr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I do, and I like the Samsung and Crucials

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? brand loyalty, preformance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? ~2years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? builder baby!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) extremely


----------



## gr3nd3l

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I own 2 and plan on purchasing another one very soon. I am currently looking at Samsung, Plextor and OCZ.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance first, price second.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1 or 2 new PC builds a year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I will only build systems now.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important.*


----------



## glakr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
2x OCZ 60gb and 1 Corsair 120GB. Def want to upgrade to a bigger one and would consider Intel, Samsung, Coarsair and Crucial
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Best price for performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Constantly*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Definitely Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important (would never build a system without one again).*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## assaulth3ro911

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I am looking at all of the above answers due to the high quality drives that I have seen from all companies.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? The performance alongside the price as well as the brand for peace of mind.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Whenever needed.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Extremely important, before I knew much, I believed it was too expensive for what I believed it did. When I discovered the truth, I became very excited.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. Plan to purchase an Intel, Crucial or Samsung.

2. Reliability, performance.

3. 2-3 years.

4. Build my own.

5. Pretty important.


----------



## Randomdude

Delete me


----------



## Manticorp

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have 2 currently but I'm planning on setting up a Raid 5 array once trim is supported in raid configurations properly. As such, I'm currently considering Intel SSD's (I currently have Corsairs)

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Definitely performance. I want to get the highest continuous and random read speeds.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Well, I've bought 4 in the last 3 years...

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Branded laptops but make my own PC. I love customising things though and anything branded I do buy comes out a pretty much completely different system.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
At the moment, very important. Hard disk speed is one of two bottlenecks in my system for what I do (the other being internet speed) so I'm always trying to speed them up.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
UK - Booyah


----------



## mentholmoose

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own an OCZ Vertex 2 128GB. I would consider Intel, Samsung, and Crucial in the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and size.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Once every 3-4 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Prefer using laptops.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.


----------



## meeps

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I don't currently own one, but would love to have one in the near future; it depends on finances. I'm considering Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability, then performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build when it comes to desktop computers.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Eh?*


----------



## philltran

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. Own a Crucial M4 and looking at either an Intel 520 or Samsung 830 or Sandisk Extreme
2. Reliability to performance ratio
3. 2-3 Years
4. Usually buy a branded system
5. extremely important
6. Not Canadian (21)

Thanks to Intel and Overclock


----------



## LongRod

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own a 128GB Samsung 830 SSD, and have been looking at either an Intel 520, or another 830 to have my games and applications on there.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability, Performance, Price, then Size.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I like to build my own, so that I know what components are being put in, and that they aren't being skimped on.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Most bottlenecks on computers are because of slow hard-drives, and an SSD is extremely fast, so it can alleviate that bottleneck, so it is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT.


----------



## selluminis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? Yes, I own 2. 1 OCZ and 1 Crucial. Both 60GB. I want to test out as many as possible. Plus Newegg had them on sale when I bought them. Could not pass it up. Looking at Intel 550 next and also want to pick up a plextor.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Well, I probably cycle through a new build about every year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build, of course.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) extremely!!!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Taikero

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not own an SSD, but I am coming close to making another large system upgrade and have been looking at options for good SSDs. The brands I have been considering the most have been Samsung, Corsair, and Plextor. Intel and Crucial are secondary, given the research I have done, based on price, reliability, and performance.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability over time is my most important consideration. When I purchase a component, I want it to be easy to install, to work every time I want to use it, and for its performance not to degrade over time. Performance when first purchased is nice, but you really know the true colors of what you've purchased a year or two down the road.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years, sometimes more depending on finances and the current cycle of hardware development in the industry. I've held out a time or two for large advances or the "next step" in architecture, just to make sure I make the correct choice in my purchases.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I've been building my own since I was 11 or 12. The return on investment is higher and you know exactly how each component works and interacts when you build your own. It is worth the effort every time.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I feel moving from a mechanical hard drive to a solid state drive will be extremely important to system performance now and in the coming years. Mechanical hard drives have been tremendous bottlenecks to system performance for many years, and even back in the late 90's it was apparent that better storage solutions would be required as I remember waiting for simple programs to load from disk, or fetch something from disk when RAM was scarce.*


----------



## Psyrical

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, but I plan on purchasing one in the future. Currenrtly considering OCZ, I read some great reviews about a couple OCZ SSDs, but I'm still doing more research and looking at other brands before I make my choice.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and also how reliable the brand products are. For example, I bet there's little chance for me to go wrong with an Intel SSD, because Intel Products, such as the CPUs, are very reliable flawless.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years, but I upgrade certain parts in the PC, such as the video card, during that time.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

As a gamer who honors how his computer components performance, definitely prefer to build. There's a beauty in choosing and buying the parts to build your own computer. You get attached to the computer more.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Definitely extremely important. From my research, SSDs are more reliable, quiet, and provide quick access to data. So for the best system performance, SSD is the way to go.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*


----------



## hour1702

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own two. I plan to pick up another when I need more storage and will probably get Intel, Samsung, OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, or Patriot.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, reliability, then performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
The user "hour1702" does not have a residence in Canada, therefore, the question does not apply to the specified user.


----------



## AuraNova

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

_I currently do not have one. I was planning it sometime down the line when the cost if them were just right. The names that I always heard were really good were Corsair, Intel, Mushkin and OCZ._
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

_The most important is price. A very close second would be reliability. Performance is pretty much a given it will be faster than HDDs, so I am not totally concerned with that._
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

_I usually just update one part at a time to keep things up-to-date. When it gets to the point where I may have to "overhaul" the system, it would be a 5 year span._
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

_I don't expect many to say the latter, but I prefer building my own. It's easier to troubleshoot and learn more about your system._
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

_Pretty important. Although, it generally depends on the programs you use. Some won't fully take advantage of the speed of an SSD. It does help for those programs or applications that are more immense._
Just want to say a quick thank you to OCN for having these contests and allowing me to participate. These are great to see.


----------



## SlideRulz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I've had OCZ in the past and currently have a Corsair Force GT.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I didn't think I've stopped upgrading in one way or another for the last several years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own is the only way for me.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremly important for overall performance.


----------



## edyin88

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have a Crucial M4 128G

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price, performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1 to 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer build PC by myself

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
US resident


----------



## dominique120

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I do not own one. Yes, I am planning on purchasing another one for my next build. Samsung, Crucial, Patriot, Intel, witch ever is cheapest and reliable.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, capacity, and brand

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Somewhat important in my line of work


----------



## mllrkllr88

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No. I am planning on purchasing one when I can get enough money. Brands that I consider are Intel and OCZ.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build a completely new computer every 2-3 years, but I usually do an upgrade at least once a year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I prefer to build my own computer.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
I feel that an SSD is extremely important to system performance.*


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I have never owned an SSD*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
I'd consider performance and brand before anything.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2 years in general*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Build my own, this is Overclock.net.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Not to important*


----------



## eXecuution

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own a SSD, but I will be buying one after I buy a new graphics card. I am considering Intel and Crucial because of their reliability.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability and price. I don't want a SSD that provides me with BSODs.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I buy a new PC as soon as my old one is no longer adequate - every 3-4 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. It improves OS and program responsiveness.


----------



## SgtSpike

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes. Intel, Mushkin, ADATA, Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.


----------



## Vasily Degtyaryov

1. Yes, Intel
2. Performance
3. 6 years
4. Build, of course
5. These days, crucial.


----------



## Kappy03

Q1: Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
A1: No but I plan on purchasing one. I'm considering Corsair, Intel, Patriot, and Kingston SSDs.

Q2: What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
A2: My most important consideration is customer reviews.

Q3: How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A3: Over 3 years and it's only for a laptop, since I build my desktops. I upgrade my desktop every 1-2 years, depending on the performance and technology difference.

Q4: Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
A4: I always build my system.

Q5: How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
A5: Pretty important for desktops, and I'm planning on an SSD being extremely important in desktops as software develops in the near future. In laptops however, SSD technology is extremely important to me, since I prefer to shut down my computer opposed to hibernate/sleep and a HDD can be corrupted so easily from being dropped or any physical shock.


----------



## nick19268

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I am planning on buying a SSD sometime. I prefer Intel and OCZ.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and performance both matter to me. I want the most bang for my buck, but I live on a budget
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 2-3 years I do a major upgrade.
*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I will always build my own desktop!
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I'd have to say if I want to get into my computer quick and start doing whatever it is I am doing I would have to say it is extremely important!
*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
N/A, Proud to be an American!


----------



## ShakingMonkey

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- Yes, an OCZ Agility 3 120G. Plan is to pass my current on to the wife and buying 2 new to set up in raid0

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
- Price to performance ratio with a smattering of reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- every 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
- I build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
- extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
oh beautiful, for spacious skies ...


----------



## pabloedvardo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an Intel 520 180GB.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, Reliability, Performance, Brand (in that order)

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Entire overhauls roughly every 4 years, major upgrades every 2 years, minor upgrades yearly.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

All self-built.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Depends on context. As a boot drive or in a slower laptop I'd say extremely important, since the difference for day to day computing is so massive, and SSDs are the first thing to eliminate the longstanding disk access bottleneck and put the rest of the system back into importance. There's no point upselling people from an i3 to an i5 when you know their bottleneck will still be the HDD. It's much easier to push Intel products when you know that with an SSD the CPU will be the limiting factor again.

For a non-boot drive though I think they're unnecessary. A RAID (striped, 5, or 10) will usually offer adequate sustained read/write performance with much greater storage density for the cost. As costs decrease and density increases, this may change.


----------



## FireBean

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own two Gskill SSD from different controllers. Both have failed and scared of buying another. But the performance! I'm thinking of either Plextor or Intel. Cannot seem to decided!*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*WARRANTY!*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Complete PC? Never. Upgrades? All the time&#8230;*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*BUILD BABY!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important. It's the last bottleneck&#8230;*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N/A*


----------



## Joneszilla

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, Intel X-25M 120GB. I am also considering buying another SSD and am considering Intel and OCZ.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Brand and Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 3 years or so.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build it*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N/A. Philly Native*


----------



## DigitalWind

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, currently own a 120GB Patriot Memory Pyro

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build My Own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109


----------



## animal0307

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- 2x 40gb Intel SSD. looking arouund for a cheap 100gb + drive or waiting for raid to support trim to get 2 smallerish drives. Price to performance is the deciding factor.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*-* performance/size per dollar.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- It's constantly upgrading but I'm set for at least another year or two.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

- Built by hand even if it costs more.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extreme performance boost. Makes even the slow systems snappier.

6. US resident


----------



## vikingsteve

1. No, I don't currently own an SSD. I don't plan to buy one in the near future.

2. Performance and firmware stability

3. Over 3 years

4. I prefer to build my own.

5. Pretty important.

6. US Resident


----------



## SalisburySteak

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I do not currently own an SSD and I do plan on purchasing one in the near future if funds allow. All brands.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important.*


----------



## DiamondCut

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Two Intel 40gb SSD's in raid 0, next build might be Corsair because they make a sick looking SSD.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*3 Years.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Whats a Canadian?*


----------



## SwingOp3

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I own a Crucial 256G M4*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2 -3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I build my own pcs*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*110 + (15 / 5 ) - 4 = 109*


----------



## Jacer200

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own a Crucial M4 and I do plan on buying a new one*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and controller*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Yahar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Own Ocz revodrive gen 1 currently. I look at the model first, brand will not make my choise, so can't say, but probably a brand with high reliability like Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-5 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important


----------



## loony

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No I do not own one at the moment but I have been considering purchasing one in the next year. As for which brands, I would be looking at Intel, Samsung, Curcial as I've heard they are pretty solid.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*My current build is approaching 4yrs old and I generally upgrade it slowly/buy parts on special and upgrade. I like to have a new build every 5 years ideally.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important in the fact that it speeds up the boot process and loading of applications and games etc.*

Disregard. Reading fail. Didn't realise only for North America.


----------



## head-fi-nut

1: 32gb team ssd in my thinkpad

2rice and performance

3:new, never I slowly upgrade over time

4:always build

5:Not very important


----------



## FalcX

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently own a Crucial M4.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance followed by price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*109*


----------



## Sniffer29

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently have a crucial M4 64GB as a boot drive in my Acer Aspire 5750-6866 and i am planning on getting one for my new desktop and I am considering Intel, OCZ and Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability, all ssds have around the same performance, but it is important to me that the one I get wont break within a month

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I build my own pc

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. Nothing beats being able to say to your friends "Oh, you haven't loaded yet? I've been sitting here for awhile."


----------



## dylwing23

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No. Looking to buy Intel, Samsung, Crucial.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Space then reliability.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*


----------



## vitality

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
2 crucial m4's.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?Price/performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)extremely important


----------



## DerComissar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? Don't own one now, do plan on purchasing, considering Intel, OCZ and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)
1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109.


----------



## metaldox

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, the COrsair Nova 2 60Gb. Yes another ssd, possibly Intel or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and Reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build your own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty Important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*21*


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_

*No don't own one at the moment but yes i was planning to buy one as for brands Intel,Crucial,or Samsung*

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_

*Balance of price and Performance*

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

*3+*

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_

*Build i like to customize my system just the way i like it from hardware to little details in the looks of it*

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)_

*Pretty important*

good luck to all


----------



## Arizonian

In









*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No I do not currently own one and plan on buying one around March 2013 for OS.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
I prefer a combination of price, performance, and brand for an over all great SSD.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Once every two years on average. Last two years I bought one each year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own PC for the perfect combination of components I prefer most for my Intel system.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I feel SSD's should become the normal hard drives making HDD's obsolete. It's a long time coming for a standard SSD for all computer users.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
[United States Resident]

Thank you for such a great company giving us the opportunity on OCN to win such a great prize.


----------



## van13330gg

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do have several small sized SSD. I have no problems so far with Corsair, OCZ, Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Less than a year...if you count the ones that I get rid of also within a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
SSD makes everything faster.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian but it is **. =)


----------



## imchant

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a Patriot Pyro Se (60Gb) SSD. Other brands I am considering are intel and Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Brand and reliability are most important to me. Reliability meaning how long an SSD will last without any malfunctions.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. My computer will last me for many years. I don't see any need to get a new one.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important - the difference in performance, primarily speed, between an SSD and a regular HDD is phenomenal. SSDs will inevitably become the standard storage device for laptops and PCs.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


Spoiler: Spoiler



(110+15)/5 - 4


= 21


----------



## blampars

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I have 2. OCZ Vertex 3 60GB and OCZ Agility 3 90GB. I'm always looking for another SSD! All brands considered, I'm looking for one for my laptop(s) now.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price number one, performance and brand next.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase or upgrade my PC every 1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*It has been the single biggest performance booster from a usage standpoint that I have seen. Extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## lolmont

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently own a Plextor M2p
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, stability, performance in that order.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
More of a luxury item at this time.


----------



## bacnar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- No, I am planing to purche one
- Intel, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

- price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

- Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

-extremely important


----------



## peck1234

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, planning to get one in the future however. Looking at intel and crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability/Speed

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Very Important


----------



## Sparhawk

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Don't own one, but planning to purchase one (Crucial).*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Equal parts: Price/Performance/Reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*3+ years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*... this is OCN!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*109*


----------



## cronos177

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I currently own 2. Yes, I am planning on buying one. I would consider: Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Intel and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
The most important consideration is speed, close to the second most important consideration which is reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would built a new PC every 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own PC. I never buy a branded Desktop system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## peppelepugh

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and i would love to purchase another! I currently own an Intel 510 and plan on sticking with Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand for sure, Quality over price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Prefer to build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

EXTREMELY IMPORTANT

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Aparition

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, and yes. Samsung, Intel, Crucial*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## hartofwave

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an OCZ 32gb.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

other: reliability to cost ratio.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
first build so i don't know, maybe 2-3 years?

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build your own all the way.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
As a OS boot drive invaluable. (extremely important)


----------



## tanishqdubey

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do own a SSD, the Intel 510 Series 120 GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Building is way better.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

It is very important as it contains all of the critical files and can speed them up.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Live in good ol' Illinois, USA


----------



## shiloh

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I own multiple SSD : Intel, Kingston, Crucial. Not looking to buy another one in the ner future

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## just_nuke_em

1. Yes. Intel, Crucial.

2. Performance, reliability.

3. less than a 1 year

4. Build your own

5. pretty important


----------



## moosehead11

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes Crucial M4*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Constanly upgrading components*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Never buy branded always build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Noticed a huge difference going from my old WD to my SSD*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*109*


----------



## caraboose

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I do. Not sure which I'm planning on purchasing, but one for sure... That is unless I win this..*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability, speed is a nice perk though*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Before I started college, or after? Haha
Before: less than a year, after I'm still on my last one, so around 2 years now*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*109*


----------



## OCScrub

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Own a SSD currently, looking to purchase a Samsung or Intel SSD in future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance per dollar and quality of product*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*USA resident*


----------



## Deeeebs

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I do currently own a few SSDs. The next SSD I buy will more than likely be a gift.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance per dollar.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About ever 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
That all depends on what the build will be used for.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## dacklink

Thank you

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own two and am planning on getting more. I prefer Intel and Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance. the next thing would be price.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3years, but I upgrade on the way.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer building my own computer*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*I think it is extremely important for computers now and days to keep up with the speed. It controls how fast files transfers and are read or write.*


----------



## westonbyrne

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? *I do not own one, but i plan on buying a Crucial*

What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD? *Performance (Reliability)*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC? *Over 3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system? *Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? *Extremely important (it is 2012 lol)*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *US Resident.*


----------



## robertparker

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes. I am planning on purchasing another one in the near future. Brands I would consider include Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Prefer to build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*pretty important*

6. NA


----------



## eBombzor

1. No, and if I don't win this SSD, I won't be buying one in the near future. I will most likely be purchasing an SSD when Haswell debuts. If I were to buy an SSD at this time, my first choice would be Samsung's 830, then the Intel 520, and maybe the Vertex 4 from OCZ.

2. Reliability > Speed > Price p/GB > Firmware > Aesthetics > Brand

3. I only purchase a new PC when I need a new PC or when I have the financial ability. As an estimate, that's about every 6 - 9 years. (Still running on my Athlon 64)

4. Build.

5. Extremely important


----------



## Xealot

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently own a Crucial SSD. I am thinking about building my parents a new PC with an SSD (Intel, Crucial, or Samsung).*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price/Performance ratio.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years with smaller upgrades in between.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*N/A*


----------



## blangblang

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, I own a pair of Crucial SSDs and would consider purchasing more Crucials or Intel drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Right now I emphasize price per GB when making purchasing decisions.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I typically purchase a new desktop machine every two to three years with yearly upgrades. I buy laptops roughly every three years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build my own machines.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I feel it's vital for any new laptops (work machines), but less so in my desktop machines (play machines).


----------



## kapilove77

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No but will surely buy one in future maybe Crucial M4 or intel for its reliability*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price before Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*4-5 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Always consider to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Pretty Important but not extremely important because you can live without ssd with faster hdd but with it you will see a huge difference.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*
Not Canadian.*


----------



## Use

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

_I own one, Intel_

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

_Performance_

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

_Over 3 years_

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
_
Build my own._

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

_Pretty important_

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

_N/A_


----------



## NYCboy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Nope, and im not sure maybe if they get cheaper.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Permanence

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Upgrade my parts once a new chipset/socket comes out thats a gaming series socker, ill upgrade X59->X79

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own ofcourse

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Right ist new, so i think it wont affect it that much, But soon it will increase performance by alot


----------



## Dude5082

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not currently own an SSD but I maybe be purchasing one later this year. I would consider Intel or Samsung brand SSDs.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
A combination of price and performance are important to me, as well as taking the warrenty the brand provides into account.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I build a new PC every 2 to 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I would always choose to build my own PC over buying a premade.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
SSD are becoming more and more important to system performance these days. I would rate it at extremely important.


----------



## Jahocowi

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I don't currently own an SSD, but I would like to get one within the next year. I'm looking at: OCZ, Intel, and Corsair
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?


Performance, Price, and Size.
Quote:


> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Partial upgrades every two years, and full upgrade every 5.
Quote:


> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?


Build
Quote:


> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


Extremely important.


----------



## MoYu

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own 2 OCZ Vertex 3 SSD's (120GB and 60GB it was i believe) would consider getting intel SSD but price point is a bit out of my price range.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price to performance ratio is most important, followed by reputation of brand for failure rates as well as warranty, i know intel has no problem in this area.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
building my own because ill know all my components are solid.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important, since i no longer need to leave my pc running 24/7 for time related convenience, ssds boot into windows as fast as 15 seconds.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
125


----------



## ulnevrgtit

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently own a Intel 520 180gb. Will likely be purchasing another 520 or a Samsung 830 or Crucial M4.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I add new part piecemeal approx. every 6 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important (1/4)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## BlackWS6

Wow, what a great opportunity! Thanks OCN & Intel!!!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I do, two 60GB OCZ units that I use in Raid 0*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*I look more into real-world performance before anything else.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I personally tend to build a new configuration just about every year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I definitely am a 'build your own' type of guy, always have been.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Well, coming from having three WD Velociraptors in Raid 0 to going to these two 60GB SSD's in Raid 0, I can say that the SSD's blow away any spinning media I have ever owned. I put a SATA 3 Corsair 128GB in my dad's new machine I put together for him and he was blown away by the 400MB/s+ transfer rate from that SSD! I really believe that an SSD is extremely important and I personally will never go back to spinning media for my OS and applications drive.*

Hope this helps!

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## kazzjohnson

As usual, USA and Canada only... *sigh*

Good luck everyone.


----------



## TheHunter

Why no EU, or is this a US forum?


----------



## AlexNY

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

i currently own 3 ssd. 60 gb vertex 2 for my ps3, 120gb agility 3 and a 120gb samsung 830 both for my pc.

i'm planning on another samsung or intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, reliability, performance. In that order. Also matters if the manufacturer releases firmwares accordingly.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremelly important


----------



## Arock5504

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have been wanting to buy an SSD now for a while, but currently don't own one. I'm saving up for my next build. I am considering all of the above, primarily looking at Intel, OCZ, and Patriot.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability is most important, but price is not far behind.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years, but constantly upgrading.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Building, I will never buy a branded system.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important, but you definitely need to invest more into the cpu, motherboard, and vga first. SSD is luxury speed.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A... US resident... thinking about jumping ship though with all the insanity running a muck.


----------



## Dawnblade

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I do not own an SSD. I plan on upgrading to an SSD for my next build. I currently am considering mainly Intel, Samsung, OCZ, and Corsair as viable options.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance, durability, price, and cell structure (SLC/MLC)

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years. Aim high enough and the build will last nearly 5 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build by far. You get charged for labor for the installation of parts and they tend to try to keep the price competitive by lowering quality of the parts to compensate for the static labor costs.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important if your OS partition is placed upon the drive. It will dramatically increase the speed of your rig by increasing the speed in which instructions are passed to and from critical components.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Resident of the United States, but I will humo(u)r you. Ignoring the basic rules of precedence known as PEMDAS/BODMAS would grant you the answer of 21. Following aforementioned rules will give you 109.


----------



## Lholozon86

*Q: 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own an SSD, it's a OCZ 120 gb Vertex 3, it's a really sophisticated drive to own, and it's so worth it, and yes I plan to get another SSD anytime soon to raid it, if not then an Intel or a Kingston would suit my options.

*Q: 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

To me, Performance is important, reliability, then the brand, price, and where to stick it. That's the most important consideration to make because I end up getting the best product, I don't settle for second best.

*Q: 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

More than three years, depending on the generation, most likely in an era or years where PCs are becoming more advanced, I would upgrade mines to compare with the generation or top it, but I constantly upgrade mines every two months lol.

*Q: 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own pc, I never buy brand or built computers at all, to me it's very cheesy.

*Q: 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

In my opinion, pretty important, but SSDs are not a necessity though like hard drives are, unless you crave speed and performance then you should look into it, but if you don't care then the SSDs wouldn't matter.

*Q: 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Why is this question only asked to Canadians and not Americans? Just wondering, it's 21.


----------



## CudaBoy71

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes.. Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance then price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2 to 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build it myself

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important


----------



## R3volution

***Deleted***


----------



## Rezidude

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, but I am planning on purchasing one in the near future. I have consider multiple companies from Intel, Crucial, and Mushkin.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*All of the above are very crucial topics to buying a SSD of my liking. In a perfect world I would want a high performance SSD with the reliability and repeability of a good name brand but at a fair price that competes fairly with other SSDs.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2 to 3 years because when I purchase parts I tend to go over the line and purchase the best that will last awhile.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PC because I am able to rely on myself for repairs and future upgrades instead of a company. Also it allows for more customization!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Having an SSD is extremely important to system performance because in most cases it will more then cut your load time for almost anything in half. Load times are very important for fluid and smooth environment to work or play in.*

Thanks for the consideration!

-Matt


----------



## i got dat ku5h

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Plextor*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*extremely important*


----------



## Malvar0

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I currently do not own any SSD nor have I ever had one before.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
The most important is performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I buy a PC every 2-3 years, but upgrades on hardware constantly every year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
An SSD is extremely important because it loads a lot faster, and its great for O.S and important files for the quick access.

Thanks for the opportunity!








-Malvar0


----------



## blazed_1

1. Yes and yes. Intel, OCZ, or Crucial

2. Other, reliability.

3. I never really buy a complete new PC but rather upgrade 1-2 parts at a time.

4. Build my own.









5. Not very important, but nice to have.

6. Not Canadian.


----------



## cmdrdredd

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I do. Two in fact, noth 128GB Crucial M4 SATA-III I also looked at Intel and Samsung 830.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price/performance ratio must be there. Every SSD seems to be really fast in real world usage and shows differences in benchmarks. Reliability was important to me as well, but ultimately I was not willing to overspend.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*For myself, every few years generally. I do build systems for others and help them select hardware.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I always build, but I do see the benefit for some people in buying a prebuilt system and using the support that comes with it. Not everyone can troubleshoot.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*After using an SSD I honestly hate using normal HDDs even 10k RPM drives. When anyone asks me what to upgrade I tell them to get an SSD before anything else. Many times, especially laptop users have huge benefits from SSD performance. It even helps save battery life.*


----------



## Cuchullain

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Nope, but I'm bidding on a Kingston 120GB on ebay right now









*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years. Generally don't buy a new PC all at once. Bits and pieces get upgraded at a time.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Definitely build. I enjoy it besides usually saving a decent amount of money.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

The answer is obviously to live in the U.S.


----------



## jiYub

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, no not planning on another anytime soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extrememly important.


----------



## Aesir

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have an old Samsung PM800 from a dell laptop that got too full and now makes it's home in my main rig. I like Intel, Crucial and Samsung SSD's the best.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and reliability!

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't usually out and buy a whole new rig, it's more of upgrading the main rig and leftover parts turn into another rig, but this happens at least one or more times a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I build my own, unless it's a laptop of course.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely Important!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
US Citizen!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Why no EU, or is this a US forum?


Its has something to do with the rules and regs the US & Canada has for competitions. Im sure its not personal


----------



## nawon72

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, but I plan to purchase one in late summer to early winter.* *I'll consider any brand with a reputation for reliable SSDs.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, then reliability, then performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Upgrades every year, and a new system every 2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*It is extremely important with I/O heavy applications and multitasking, but not very important for gaming.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*109*


----------



## Simple_echo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do currently own one, and I plan on getting one in the future. Mostly looking at Crucial and Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price for me.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years. That's about how long it takes me on average to upgrade every piece in my PC so that it is an entirely new system.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important


----------



## rathspawn

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Currently own a OCZ Vertex boot drive. Planning on winning a free Intel SSD.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability and Price. Performance differences are negligible imo*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*3 to 4 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*BUILD*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Absolutely "crucial". I would never go back to an HDD*


----------



## Mcbeer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, i own a Kingston HyperX 120gb.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and reliability is the most important factors. Hence why i recommend Intel to my customers.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I try to build a new one each year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own... It's the only way to get a proper system.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*An SSD is extremely important. Greatly improves performance over a normal HDD.*


----------



## bfe_vern

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I don't currently own one. I will be considering purchasing within the next 6 months. The brands I will be considering are Intel, OCZ, and Crucial*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Most important is price.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Currently over 3 years.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important.*


----------



## laitoukid

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I'm actually about to buy one right now. Samsung








2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability. I read a lot about how they fail sometimes and that worries me a bit.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build mah own.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
it's pretty important.


----------



## heckheck

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I currently own two SSD's, both Intel 330 series, but I would love to win the 520! I considered Intel and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability, then price, then performance in that order. I chose Intel because of their purported reliability at relatively high performance with low price (after rebate).

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I've been building at least one rig a year for many years. Too many rigs currently.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I almost always build. To me branded system == major compromises and inferior parts. For the future, I see myself buying a nettop or two fully built, since that's the best way to get into that small special purpose (media front end) form factor.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

If it doesn't involve indefinite integrals, I leave the math problem as an exercise to the survey taker.


----------



## eggrolls

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a SSD currently. I might buy one if prices of 256/512GB drives drop significantly. Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability and stability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
over 3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Never bought a branded system... always build

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important. SSD was the best upgrade for general usage, more than Core 2 to Sandy.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Not Canadian


----------



## Tulion

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
--- No, I do however plan on buying one in the near future. I'm currently considering intel, crucial, and samsung however I have yet to do enough research to say anything definitive

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
---Price, Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
--- 2-3

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
---Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
--- Pretty Important (on builds over 1k)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? USA USA


----------



## mxfreek09

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own one, and I would either buy an Intel or a Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important consideration I make is performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I will probably build computers for the rest of my life.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

It is pretty important in my opinion.


----------



## jona2125

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I own one and I am looking at getting a new one. I like Intel, Crucial and Samsung drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important things to me are usually the capability and quality, brand, then price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually get a new PC every 1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I like to build my own, I can control how well it performs and the quality of the parts

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

SSD's can greatly add to the performance of the system as a whole but I'd have to call it pretty important, picking from above.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I'm a US resident


----------



## terraprime

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, definitively, and as long as its best price vs capacity.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, capacity, and warranty.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my Own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.

I love these free give-a-ways even if i dont win.

Thanks Intel & Overclock.net


----------



## klewlis1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?YES and I'm not sure what bran i'm going to buy yet.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?Reliability and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own!!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Extremely important


----------



## KipH

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own one but hope to fix that soon. I have been trying to buy one for a while, so yes. I look at all brands available including the ones mentioned plus: AData, Strontium, Light-on and others. Even local Taiwan brands.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Random speed, durability and price/GB. In about that order.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Counting all the parts, 1 every 2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I do believe it is one of if not the most important upgrade I could get for my system.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Google says (110 plus (15 divided by 5)) minus 4 = 109
and OCN is the second and most popular answer








but (110+15)/5 - 4 = 21 if it is read that way. I like the first answer better.

Good luck to all me included.
Kip


----------



## sgtlil

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *Yes, I own a Corsair Force GT 120GB plan on getting another one for my laptop
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Perfomance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Extremely important, just installed my first one and it rocks.
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *N/A*


----------



## solheimhltv

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Own a corsair who just died, so im strongly considering Intel, Kingston or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own PC to suit my needs

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important, mine died and i have missed it since.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Norwegian


----------



## Magariz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not own one yet but am planning on getting one eventualy.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, size, performance, reccomendations from other users.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Roughly 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
No first hand knowledghe, but seems to impact performance pretty well. Would say it is important.

*crosses fingers!!!*


----------



## Jerold702

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Answer: No. But i'm planning to get one on my first pc that i'm currently building. Corsair or samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Answer: Mainly performance, for my booth drive.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Answer: My current pc is 3 years old, with some up to date parts.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Answer:I prefer to build my own, My current pc was bought by my parents, But i'm currently building one right now.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Answer: extremely important, i'm a gamer, speed and performance is very important to me

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## ChubbyNinja

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I don't own one, but plan to purchase one in the near future. As brands I would consider an Intel, Samsung, or Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Reliability, followed by performance then price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 5 or more years.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build my own PC, more option to choose.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I think it's extremely important, it can boot up a system in seconds.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*
U.S. citizen, not applicable.


----------



## willmclaughlin1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own a 64GB Crucial M4, and if I were to buy another one, I would get the same thing and put them in raid0 striped.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance. I use it for my OS and very few other things. To me, a SSD is all about finesse and performance, not capacity.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Almost never, I just upgrade the one I have.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Definitely build. The prices are way better, and building a computer is a lot more fun than buying one is.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
EXTREMELY IMPORTANT. The ability to boot, reboot, and index almost instantly is a major improvement in system performance!
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Hahahaha


----------



## Deegan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes 2 intels. And Im thinking of upgrading my wifes laptop with a ssd

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

A mix of both price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually every year, but after having twins recently not as much









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I would never buy a Prebuilt Desktop PC. Is this a trick question?

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

The 2 I have increased my PC's speeds greatly so i would have to say pretty Important.


----------



## magicalpancake

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own 3 SSDs at the moment. A 60GB OCZ Vertex, a 120GB Vertex 3, and 256 GB Samsung. My next hard drive maybe either OCZ or Samsung because of my experience.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance is number one for me, price of item is irrelevant if the value is there for me (usefulness, relavency to what I use harddrive for)

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually do a build every 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## pierowheelz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I own a Samsung 830 and an Intel 330, and am looking at getting some more SSDs (Either samsung, Crucial or Intel) when i get some money*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability! had my first SSD fail in less than a day and from then on I research every SSD I buy, after that price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*About every 1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own, and recommend it for everyone!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N.A.*


----------



## Cykososhull

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes. I plan on buying an Crucial 120g in the future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*SSD is extremely important to the performance of my PC*


----------



## timma100

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Don't own one, plan to buy Intel or Corsair

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important


----------



## mosagman54

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No I don't have one , but planning to purchase one soon , I hope to have Intel one .*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

[SIZE=3[B]]performance and price[[/B]/SIZE] .

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years .*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PC .*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important .*


----------



## sdmodified

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Have been planning to purchase one very soon. Have been looking at Samsung, Intel, and OCZ primarily.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, Performance and Capacity are the three main concerns. Trying to find the right balance between the three as I do with most products.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade parts every so often so I guess my cycle for replacing most parts is about 2 - 3 years give or take.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own desktops. I do own a laptop as well that I did not build myself.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I have never had once but it would be nice for the fast loading times. I would say in general it is not very important but will be ncie to have.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Glad I am not Canadian, this one is tricky.


----------



## pand3miic

Delete. I'm not eligible


----------



## lolllll117

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

nope, i am considering intel, corsair, and OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

reliablity.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

not canadian


----------



## Dr-Alan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, probably not
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I'm not Canadian


----------



## Witch King

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I have an Intel SSD; however, I am considering to buy another one. I only buy Intel SSDs, not any other brand.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability and speed. Price is not a key factor.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 4-5 years.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

It is pretty important. Saves a lot of processing time.
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

21


----------



## MrLinky

1. No, and no brand loyalty. Although if I had to buy by brand only, i'd choose Crucial.

2. Price, then performance.

3. 1-2 years.

4. Build my own









5. extremely important.


----------



## imadude10

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have an Intel 80GB G2. I Love my SSD so my preferred brand would be Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

In order of importance - Reliability, Performance, Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Around 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Definitely Build your own. (What website do you think we're on here? lol)

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important. My SSD has spoiled me and any PC without one seems too slow.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm 'Merican!


----------



## DigitalSavior

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Crucial m4. I will be buying again soon for a new laptop purchase. Considering Crucial and Samsung mostly. Intel seems reliable but they are a bit more pricey.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Usually price, followed by reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Generally every 1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build!!! Silly question.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important. I could live with out it, but they're great.


----------



## SungQ

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own two Samsung 830 series. 64GB and 128GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability first, price second

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important


----------



## trendy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own an Intel SSD. No, I'm not currently thinking of buying a new one, but if I did, I'd probably purchase Intel due to my previous experience with their drives and software.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and performance are the two big ones for me. I'll spend a little more for a better performing product.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 2 years or so I will upgrade my PC.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I always build.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

After owning one, extremely important. It speeds up everything!

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Good luck with the math, I'm American't lol


----------



## csschrot

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so,
whch brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
Yes, Intel 520 Cherryville 120 GB

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price is always important with Performance so close behind that I normally weigh both when looking.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Going to start build. Like the control of parts when building.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty Important leaning to extremely. Love the performance. Would love to go all SSD but can't afford it at this time.









*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

N/A Nebraska. Thank goodness


----------



## Aslan123

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, I have an Intel SSD. I'm currently planning to buy another one soon, probably a Crucial or Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability, Speed and Price. The brand does not really matter too much, although Intel has shown to be the most reliable.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
4-5 years. I generally do some upgrades within 1-2 years but not a complete build.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely Important. In my opinion an SSD impacts system performance more than any other component.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
21


----------



## jspanking

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
not Canadian aye


----------



## SuperBagel

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't currently own one, but was planning on picking one up soon
I was looking into Intel and Samsung
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

n/a


----------



## amtbr

[B1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an OCZ SSD, I will purchase one in the future: Intel, Crucial, Patriot, Corsair

NOT OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)[

Extremely.

Thanks Intel and OCN


----------



## jkr4577

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No do not currently own. Looking to purchase either OCZ or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian


----------



## J.Harris

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering *(Intel, Crucial, Patriot Memory, Samsung)*?

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD *(price, performance)?*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC *(2-3 years)?*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system *(Build your own)?*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? *(Not very important)*


----------



## amigo092

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering?
Intel.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price,brand.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC?
Over 3 years.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system
Build my own.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?
Very important.


----------



## Millillion

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, yes, and Crucial, Samsung, and Intel in that order.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, price, performance in that order.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Not very important, but increasingly a better choice to improve general importance.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not applicable.


----------



## strych9

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_
I currently own none, but am looking forward to buy a Crucial M4 128GB.

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_
Price/performance ratio and reliability.

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
2-3 years.

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_
I prefer building my own PC.

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)_
Pretty important.


----------



## evilminist

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own an OCZ Vertex 3.
Yes, considering OCZ and Corsair

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price first, with performance trailing right behind.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years, but with incremental upgrades every year or two.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

It does increase performance, but at this level of technology, not quite worth its premium

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

As written, 21.


----------



## clark_b

1. I don't currently own one. I've been thinking about buying either a Crucial, Samsung, OCZ or Intel.

2. Price, reliability/durability, and customer support are the things I look at most.

3. I buy a whole new computer after 3+ years, but upgrade a component or two every 1-2 years.

4. I prefer to build my own. I'd rather send in a defective part than be forced to go without my whole computer.

5. I think an SSD has a huge impact on system performance. I haven't been able to experience that yet unfortunately.


----------



## SammichThyme

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, 1 Corsair Force GT but I'm selling it with my build soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, stability, and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Absolutely necessary, asides from price I can't see why people haven't adopted them sooner.


----------



## VulcanDragon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. Will purchase one with next build, probably next summer (so not "near future"). Will consider whichever brands are getting "buzz" and/or good reviews at the time.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price + performance, i.e. total value. Brand is not particularly relevant to me.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extemely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

U-S-A!!! U-S-A!!!


----------



## blue-cat

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own 2. Both Crucial M4s

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Ultimately it comes down to price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years but upgrading/new components every year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I have not noticed an incredible amount of performance increase in most aspects of use so not that important. With a slow motherboard and slow drives to copy to its use is somewhat limited.


----------



## Darkpriest667

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Plan on buying one in the near future. Brand is not a concern.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price first performance second

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than a year usually this time will probably be 1 to 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I think its pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

From Texas


----------



## KShirza1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

i got 2 early model intel ssd's in raid 0, and im looking to upgrade very soon

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build and upgrade over time

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important for speed!


----------



## Mac the Geek

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have an OCZ-branded SSD in my primary desktop rig. If I were to shop for another one, it would be to replace the mechanical drive in my wife's laptop; price, not brand, would be my primary motivation to buy.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price/performance ratio, then brand, then "other".

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Some of my rig's parts are less than a year old; others are 1-2 years old; others are over 3 years old. And all of my HTPC's parts are in the 2-3 year range. So I guess the answer to this question is "yes".









*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
As a boot drive, it's a tremendous improvement over a mechanical drive. If you're building a high-performance computer, booting to an SSD is a must.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I'm not Canadian, but I do watch a lot of hockey. The answer should be "109, eh".


----------



## Lige

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have owned two SSD's so far. My first was an OCZ Agility 3 which was less than stellar. My second is an crucial M4 128GB SSD drive that has worked great without flaws so far. I would definitely consider purchasing another SSD for a laptop upgrade, and would look at Crucial, Intel, or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Quality/Performance. I don't want an SSD that doesn't work less than 6 months after I purchase it.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't purchase a new PC all at once. I upgrade as the year progresses usually. However, my next planned build will be a complete overhaul of a system that will be done all at once.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
It depends on the needs of either the end user, or the systems main responsibility. If it is a file server, I don't see SSD's being that important for the OS partition, however it could be responsible for the file serving task. For gaming, it is a great help, depending on if you have enough space to fit all your games. For a normal end user that just wants to browse the internet, check e-mail, and create word documents, it isn't an important feature.


----------



## Newfie

1. I do not own an SSD but i am currently planning on purchasing an Crucial m4 in the future

2. Price

3. 2-3 years

4. I prefer to build my own system

5. Pretty important

6. 21 (all in my head if its worth anything)


----------



## OJX

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own an Intel SSD. Have owned Kingston in the past. For my future SSD I will only consider Intel, or other brands if they become more reliable (lower failure rates).

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Building your own all the way.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

An SSD should be at the heart of any system (extremely important).

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

= 110 + 15 / 5 - 4
= 110 + 3 - 4
= *109*

(or if you totally ignore the rules of math, ans = 21)


----------



## blupupher

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes and yes. OCZ, Intel, Crucial, Kingston

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
A complete PC, almost never, I upgrade parts.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
In the USA


----------



## raiderxx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an Intel and a Crucial SSD. I love them both!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

I'd say right now price is the most important consideration.. Once they get a little cheaper I may start looking at price vs. performance..

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I'd say I cycle through my pc's parts every 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own. I find it hard to believe many OCN members will choose the latter.









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important. Game loading speeds, snappiness, program loading speeds, SPEEEEDS!!!


----------



## HawkeyeGraduate

1. Do you currently own a SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own a SSD and would like to purchase one in the near future, but feel the price is still to high. If I was purchasing one tomorrow, it would be between Crucial, Intel, and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance is the most important consideration, but I am not going to blindly pay a large sum more for a small performance increase. Overall, Performance, Brand Reputation (Quality of both the product and support), and Price are the three main considerations I go by when choosing new hardware.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I am always tinkering on my Desktop, so it's more of a piece by piece enterprise. I usually get a laptop every two to three years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

When discussing desktops, I always will preach the benefits of building your own system. It's a learning experience and very comforting to know how each piece connects and works inside your machine. Building your own Desktop also allows complete personalization of the system. Finally, most large computer manufacturers cheap out on the power supply and other small hardware like cabling. I have never tried to build a laptop, and probably never will; I mostly use laptops for work and light web surfing. Any modern laptop is enough for me.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Installing an SSD is one of the best ways to give your computer a noticeable boost of speed. I used a 11.6" 2010 MacBook Air for several months which only uses SSD storage. Despite only having 1.6Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo CPU, that MacBook Air was a speed demon thanks to its SSD. Both my current Desktop build and laptop lack a SSD, and I am sure installing one would give either the boot speed and application launching abilities of that little MacBook Air.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I am an American citizen, but am glad to see that Overclock.net, like me, believes that the American people should not be subjected to simple math and for that, you have my thanks.


----------



## Vowels

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own one but I'm definitely getting one with my next build. I consider only Intel, Crucial, and Samsung SSDs.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price since most every SSD nowadays has "good enough" performance for me.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## iskout

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not, and I am not planning on it. Too pricey for right now.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I'm on a constant upgrade path, but I do a major upgrade every 3 years or so.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own, without a doubt

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.


----------



## isoDUB

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, i don't own one, and plan on purchasing next year.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Building my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Jollyroger

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
-I just recently purchased a Samsung 830 Series 64GB SSD. This would be my first SSD purchase, well...ever. I have heard that the Crucial M4 series is one of the most prestigious, but that OCZ and Intel are a close match in terms of performance standards.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
-Price
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
-I just purchased a new PC, and it is a four year upgrade. However, the original system was upgraded several times, until the socket type was no longer receiving new updates.
*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
-Build my own. Buying branded PCs is a horrible idea. I've heard nothing but bad stories about all but Dog House Systems, and even they mark up prices like none other.
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
-I'd say it's one of the most aside from the CPU. Boot times and loading screens make up the majority of the time spent at low tier systems, so a reduction in that is a large upgrade.


----------



## Zaiber

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own 3 SSDs and I will be purchasing one soon. I am considering Crucial and OCZ as of now.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance, followed by price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
My PC is fully refreshed around 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer building my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
It is extremely important. I am never making a PC for myself again without one.


----------



## RapboY

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No I don't own one, but I am planning to buy one. I am considering Intel, OCZ, Samsung, and Mushkin.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 Years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important. It's a luxury, but if you want to get more things done, then you have to look for the fastest option.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Candian.


----------



## General123

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes i own a Ocz agility 3

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and performance for sure

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own system

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian


----------



## aldfig0

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No. I don't care about brand. I will consider all of them as long as they meet performance, price, reliability, etc. criteria*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*


----------



## Bobicon

In.

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently do own a SSD, A Corsair Force Series 3, but would like to own bigger SSD, but that isn't feasible for me because how much larger SSD cost.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

In order I would say it would be reliability, performance, price then brand.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I purchase new PC parts about every 6-8 months because I like to keep my system up to date.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC because I like having the power of choosing what components I want and what components I do not want down to the smallest details.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I feel a SSD is very important to system performance. Before I owned a SSD I thought it wouldn't make all that big of a deal, but having boot times less than 20 seconds down from 2 minutes is a great thing to have and I couldn't go back.


----------



## PolloAsado

1. Corsair Force Series 3 for my boot. I'm looking more at HDDs for general data storage right now, but another SSD would be nice, especially an Intel.

2. If price isn't the sole determinant, it is the final one.

3. It's been 2-3 years, usually 3.

4. I am definitely building my own desktops from now on, but my laptops have always been Macs.

5. It is going to be extremely important since it serves as a point of stability and speed. The less I have to worry about an HDD preventing my system from booting, the better.


----------



## richycreations

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, and Always willing to upgrade when possible. Intel, samsung and kingston have my attention.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

price and brand does not matter, raw performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Always build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important, hate long game loading screens and boots.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

lol, not Canadian.


----------



## She loved E

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I own one, no not planning another until my next build ~6 months away)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance to price ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?[/QUOTE]
Eleventy


----------



## torquejunky

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes for my desktop, getting one for my laptop. Considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important, one of the best upgrades you can make for overall system responsiveness.


----------



## _TRU_

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, i had a Samsung, i own a OCZ and i was thinking of getting an Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*price -> performance -> reviews*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*well i don't purchase "new PC's" but being that i keep changing components to where it's practically a new pc over time, then i guess around 1 - 3 yrs.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*it depends on your personal needs. As an OCer an SSD is pretty important.*


----------



## muffyn

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Myes I do own an SSD, and I plan on getting another SSD, either by Intel or Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and price is very important, but *stability* and *support* comes before all.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I always build my systems.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important, it's like day and night.


----------



## Anips

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't own any SSD but are considering buying one. I consider the best brands









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Speed vs price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I just upgrade my current









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Homebuilt all the way









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

just as important as the GPU, which is a lot


----------



## Jepser

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, i dont own 1 but i have been thinking of buying 1. OCZ or Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years or if its still working and can play good games then i will keep it a little more than 3 years.









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I only build my own computer, then im sure what im paying for.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Not very important.


----------



## dmsteiner91

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an intel 30GB SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance is the most important, and I usually prefer Intel.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important


----------



## Kazimir

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I own 4 M4s at the moment (2 128, 1 256, 1 512). I am looking to purchase 2 more SSDs in the coming months for a server and following that a couple for HTPCs. Intel or Crucial are the brands I am looking at.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Reliable performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) extremely important


----------



## auroraborealis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, and no plans to purchase until I have the money.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*US resident.*


----------



## qlum

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, Crucial m4
*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*price, reliability, performance a little bit although most recent ssd get to the point that I don't care anymore
*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Hard to say as I upgrade part for part meaning that I upgrade at least 1 part a year but a full replacement takes a lot more than 3 years especially the case,and the hdd's (I don't replace them I add new ones beside them) last me ages
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own, always.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty emportant mainly for general computing not gaming.*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*dammit the answer was so simple yet I am no canadian.*


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?* I currently have an OCZ Revodrive 3 pcie ssd. I plan on adding 3 or 4 intel or ocz ssds within the year.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?* Performance and then support. All else is secondary.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Generally every 1-2 years, but my PCs are upgraded much more frequently.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?* Build my own without a doubt.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)* Pretty important. It gives the system a quicker feel, but doesn't contribute to overall brute force.


----------



## rattlehead

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an SSD, but I am considering buying one in the near future. I am considering Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Samsung, and Kingston.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important consideration I make is the ratio of price to performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I purchase a new PC only when the one I have is no longer reliable or too obsolete. This is typically a period of 8 or more years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.


----------



## zsmitty3

1. No. Yes, either OCZ, Intel, Or crucial for my first build.

2. Performance per $.

3. Every 2-3 years.

4. Build my own if this goes well









5. Pretty important to speed things up.


----------



## CourtesyFlush

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

_Yep, own 4 of em. Intel and Crucial._

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

_Performance and size (GB)._

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

_Do custom builds, update parts every one to two years,_

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

_Build my own_

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

_Extremely important as a slow HDD will bottleneck your system._

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

_not applicable!_


----------



## phileps

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Dont own, prabably will, crucial m4

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build mu own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important


----------



## ES 330

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Don't own one at the moment. Looking to get one ASAP. Considering all major brands.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

$/GB, performance, and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Live in CA in the US


----------



## Transhour

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no, but currently looking at purchasing a crucial m4 or ocz vertex 4.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important


----------



## KILLER_K

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
** Yes. * Any*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
** Performance and price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
** Less then a year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
** Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
** Extremely important*


----------



## the_dude

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Don't currently own one, maybe in a year or so with my next build. Brands I'd consider: Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Probably a tie between reliability and price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
3 years, I upgrade parts here and there during though.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely Important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109


----------



## YamiNoZero

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I dun have that kinda money so, no.
I would buy either from Intel or OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 due to low budget..

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)?*

Pretty Important.


----------



## Darth Oscar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I don't and it is on my list. Either Corsair or Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Speed

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not in Canada


----------



## andrix12345

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, was looking at intel and corsair

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

gotta love being in florida


----------



## GeoWi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes
Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important


----------



## helloha

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes; Sandisk

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build your own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not canadian, Eh?


----------



## MMJA

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, yes, Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build your own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
not Canadian


----------



## Phaedrus2129

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, a Crucial M4 256GB. I may purchase another one when I get a new laptop, probably another Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
All three to a certain extent. Price is definitely one of the major factors.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I don't purchase PCs. I upgrade PCs over time. I buy a new laptop every 2-3 years or so though.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own of course.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important. I'm an impatient guy, ya know.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Not Canadian, so no maths for me!


----------



## SevereWX

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No I don't own one yet, but I am considering the purchase of an Intel, Crucial, SanDisk, or Kingston HyperX branded SSD within the next few months.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Warranty, track record of brand standing behind and honoring warranty claims, and price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I feel it has the potential to make a significant improvement in performance judging from what reviews have stated. I hope this holds true when I gain first-hand experience.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## gildadan

First thanks Intel and Overclock for all the awesome giveaways.
Second
1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
no unfortunately.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
all of the above are important. Same with any of my pc decisions. What is the best performance I can get at the price I can afford from a vendor I trust.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Mine is always on the upgrade path in one form or another. But generally a new motherboard/chipset seems to find its way into my main pc about every 2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build it all the way.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
It is definitely important to me. It is one of the next things on my upgrade list as soon as I decide.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
U.S resident so no math for me.


----------



## TehStone

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
i currently own, considering purchasing intel, crucial, samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
reliability, price/performance, brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3+

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important


----------



## SuperDeo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own 5 Intel 520 Series SSD. 3 for my Workstation, 1 for my Notebook, 1 for my Netbook. I have proof of purchase.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
# 1 Reliability
# 2 Performance
# 3 Warranty
# 4 Customer Service
# 5 Price
# 6 Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Both.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. after using a SSD i can never ever use a HDD again.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
USA resident.


----------



## gymtansmush

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- I own a Crucial M4 128gb. I would definitely like another SSD in the future. I would look at another Crucial first since this one is simply amazing.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
- Price/Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- Never purchase a PC. Parts 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
- I will always build my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
- I have noticed a considerable performance over my old WD HDD, so for now on the performance a SSD offers is extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
- USA


----------



## deadagain6591

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

A: I do not own any SSD's currently but I plan to buy one in the next 6 months. I have been looking at Intel and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

A: Most important is performance, then price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

A: I purchase a new desktop every 2-3 years, a new laptop every 3-4 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

A: I prefer to build my own PC due to price, but otherwise would always buy Mac Pro's

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

A: SSD's in my mind are extremely important to performance as storage is the main bottleneck in audio recording.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

A: I'm not from Canada


----------



## Holy_COW

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes.
Samsung, Crucial and Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Very important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Potato


----------



## disintegratorx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *Yes, yes*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *About every 2 or 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *I prefer to build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *American*


----------



## thelamacmdr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Longevity

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years/

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Definitely prefer to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important.


----------



## et3rnalife

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Purchased a Crucial M4 last time they were on sale on newegg. 128GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance I heard a lot of good things about the M4

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I make constant upgrades, but i get a new case and MOBO about every 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I like to make my own PC, that way I know what is in it and on it.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

My SSD improves my performance greatly, but I like the boot times the best.


----------



## ocman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Answer: Yes and No. I have Intel 320 80GB and Intel 520 240GB SSDs already... and Intel has not given me a free one yet. Disappointed.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Answer: Price, Speed, and Reliability. Intel please make those SSD housing shine more... the bottom surface looked half finished. Disappointed.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Answer: Approximately every 5 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Answer: Branded systems aren't bad,* *but I prefer to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Answer: Between pretty and extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Answer: 109*.


----------



## MintyFresh269

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes I own an SSD. I have an OCZ, Samsung, and an Intel.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Depends on application. If it is in my laptop then performance and capacity are most important.
**If in my desktop where i can set up raid then price is the most important.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 Years
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*The HDD or SSD is the bottleneck of any system. An SSD is vital to system performance.*


----------



## jpdaballa

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes. Intel, Crucial, OCZ/Kingston (in that order)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
I feel that reliability should be a key component along with price and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3-4 years or more (depending on its components)

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I used to buy, now i prefer to build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important! almost extremely since its so quick but some cant dish out the cash so its understandable (since they need more space from HD's and they are cheaper)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Goodluck everyone


----------



## PUNiZZLE

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, an Intel X-25M 160GB. If I were to buy another one it would be a PCI one probably.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance and price. The rest are perks.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build your own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
EXTREMELY important.


----------



## avril4ever

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No, But I'm planning to get a Plextor M3S 128GB, I always consider Intel, Samsung, Plextor and Corsair.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own PC.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
N/A


----------



## framberries

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yup, I own 2 Corsair drives. Looking at another to use with intel drivers and consider, Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price is a big factor, but depending on price, sometimes I don't mind paying the extra bucks for a more dependable model.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Probably around 2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build it*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important, they do so much more than just boot up your OS quicker.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Good thing I'm not in Canada, even though I could easily vist*


----------



## pkkawakitty

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own two currently. I own a Corsair and an Intel SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
I definitely consider price/brand the most important. I really look for brands that have a name in reliability like Intel.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC maybe 1-2 years. I frequently upgrade my PC so it is hard to say.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I definitely prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I find it to be pretty important. I love how fast SSDs boot up and how fast they can move larger files. SSDs are definitely much more reliable then mechanical hard drives.


----------



## phibrizo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
Yes i have one currently and plan on purchasing a faster one in the future. Brands would be Intel and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand, performance then price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade yearly.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Very important, improves the computer overall.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*
Not Canadian, but Order of Operations not taught in Canada?


----------



## Kattz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Nope

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
I'd personally find a balance between them all

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important


----------



## Dragoon123

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
1a) No, Intel & OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
2a) Performance, Reliability, & Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3a) 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
4a) Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
5a) Between Pretty Important & Not Very Important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
6a) 109


----------



## capitalj

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own an Intel 320 series SSD; when it comes to brand for the next SSD, it'll be Intel again.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every three years or so.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I feel that having an SSD is extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

109


----------



## MaestroChef

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I do not currently own an SSD but I am planning on purchasing one in around a year (can afford one at the moment







) And I am considering Intel or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

29


----------



## TeeBlack

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I dont own a SSD but im considering Crucial, Kingston, or Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price and Brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty Important*


----------



## menozcm

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
i have a 80gb intel x-25m and a 120Gb 320

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price/ size
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
both my laptop and desktop use a ssd for boot drives and both are worlds better so id have to say pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
not Canadian


----------



## TheHarvman313

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently have 3 SSDs in my build. They are OCZ Agility 3. I considered Intel, OCZ, Corsair & Kingston when I purchased them. I will use SSDs in all my future builds.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price & performance were the major factors. Also brand reliability / reputation.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I would say over 3 years although may last 2 builds were only a year apart.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I much prefer to build my own system. I'm very particular about the configuration of my personal system. Also I enjoy building computers!!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

They are extremely important. Read & write speeds are so much faster than HDD. I love them!!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm not Canadian but the answer is......


----------



## PackaBowl09

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I dont because they are too expensive for my budget. I would love to own one though.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price+Performence. Price is foremost but if the cheapest is more than 150MB/s slower than the competition then ill move up.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About 3 years.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own tower, buy branded laptops.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important when it comes to booting times and loading times for my most well-played games.

Thank you OCN I hope i win *squeee!*


----------



## hale1278

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own a pair of Corsair Force GT 120GB (Red) because of its reliable and affordable.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, Reliability and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years depends on how fast is technology will grow near the future.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own computer because I can customize it to fit with what I really need.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*With me, Its pretty importance. SSD helps open an application faster and it also helps booting up the system quicker.*


----------



## realcyberbob

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Do not own one, will buy one within 6 months.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.


----------



## Nova.

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I do. Yes, Sometime in 2013. Considering Samsung, Intel and Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and Reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 Years and then some parts are upgraded.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. Would not go back to using a regular HDD as a boot drive.


----------



## Darkapoc

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I hope to purchase a Crucial 256 in the next year or so

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian, but the answer is 109.


----------



## Tribes

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
No, I plan to purchase one soon. Intel and Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and Reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty Important*


----------



## feltadox1337

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Nope do not own one currently, going to get one in the new build, and my preference is Intel, Crucial and Samsung

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and Brand

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own./

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important.


----------



## maxidodies

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*-No and no.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*-Price and performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*-2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*-Build my own pc.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*-Important for demanding applications, not necessary for day-to-day emails and web surfing*.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*- The answer is 21.*


----------



## Donald Trump

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Not currently, but if a good deal strikes the market soon I would love to buy one.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*

Performance
Reliability
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*

2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*

Build my own
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*

Pretty important (Although I wouldn't know personally)
*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*

N/A


----------



## KoukiFC3S

1. I do not have one right now. My boot drive is a 5400 RPM 2.5" drive and I really want to get an SSD to replace it. I am looking at the Crucial 120GB.

2. Reliability is the most important factor. Since it is going to be my boot drive, I need it to last.

3. I upgrade every year or two.

4. I like to build my own.

5. Pretty important. I installed one on my laptop, and can really feel the difference. I can't wait to get one for my desktop.

Thank you!


----------



## shlapsy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
currently own ocz vertex 4 120gb. I am considering buying another shortly

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
balance of price/performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build. Constantly Building.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
why only canadians????


----------



## Orc Warlord

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently, I do not own an SSD but I hope to someday own one. I was considering two brands, Intel and Plextor, because they both had SSDs with the best prices and performance.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price is a big one, simply because compared to HDDs, SSDs are still quite expensive. The next one is performance. Which SSD offers the best performance for the price? As I answered in question 1, I am currently only looking at two brands since those brands had the best drives according to benchmark sites.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I built this gaming computer this year. I hope that I can just upgrade this and basically keep this as long as I can!*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I used to have Dell laptop but for $1000 it was really slow and honestly I felt ripped off. The design also turned out to be bad, and I couldn't use it as a laptop because it burned my laps. I built my own, and I've been happy since.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I've seen first hand how awesome SSDs are. My friend has a computer with an SSD and it boots up in seconds whereas mine takes like a minute or more to load everything. His gadgets and icons were all loaded in like 15 seconds form boot.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I'm not Canadian! So I will not answer this haha.*


----------



## [email protected]

Wow this thread is still rolling! I need bigger SPACE on my SSD soon. I already signed up of course. However i didn't expect it to end in July. It feels forever! Keep on posting!


----------



## sleepy916

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No I don't currently own an SSD. Yes, I'm planning on purchasing one, probably a Crucial, Samsung or Corsair.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Usually 2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I don't have one right now but I feel it is pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N/A*


----------



## Qiyamata

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No i currently don't own one. Yes im planning on purchasing one, im considering Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance

I feel it's pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

U.S resident.


----------



## Shrak

I never win these but it never hurts to try









*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other*
No, I do not currently own one. I did but gave it away to a friend as it was better suited for him at the time. And yes, I'm always considering buting a new one ( when not tight on money ). As for brands, definitely Crucial or Intel, as they normally have the better reviews.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reviews first, nothing else matters if the majority of reviews say the thing dies in a short period of time. Then a balance of price/performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
U.S. Here.


----------



## Linyoa

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do! An OCZ Vertex 3 (60gb). I've been considering buying another for a while now, but I haven't really done much research so as of yet I haven't chosen a brand. I am partial to Intel, OCZ, and Corsair however. Sadly I've been hearing OCZ has reliability issues so I am not so sure I will be going with them again.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price/gb is probably the single most important thing. An SSD should also be fast (500 read?) but I don't care if it's the absolute fastest thing there is. would like to think brand makes no difference.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I am currently and college and so I don' have a lot of cash to through around. I have only had 2 computers in my entire life: a dell my family got me in 2005 and my "new" self built computer I purchased in December of 11.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
After building my own I will never buy a pc. Though now that I think about it I never have (my first was a gift.)

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
When I first started researching building my own computer I read article after article stating that the SSD is a crucial but often overlooked component, and I swore I would put one in my system. So extremely important.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlapsy*
> 
> why only canadians????


To get past some gambling laws, I think.


----------



## Joshpwnz

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I'm considering buying one but I'm not too sure which brand to buy, probably Intel, OCZ or Kingston.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

A combination of performance and price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I replace some parts of my computer, on average I'll have changed all the parts by 1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Definitely build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I'm not sure because I don't own one, but I've heard they do a lot to boot times and launching programs that you might put on there, so I'd say pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*


----------



## givmedew

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a crucial 64GB HHD that I use as my primary and I also own a 500GB Maxtor Hybrid SSD that is my main drive in my macbook pro.

I plan on buying a new one next generation. I am especially looking at a PCIE drive but who ever has the absolute highest speed ~128GB drive or 256 if affordable or much much faster than a 128 is what I will buy

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I have not purchased a new desktop in over 10 yrs. I keep 2 desktop computers going and as I buy new bleeding edge middle end technology I transfer it into my main rig and the old part goes into my secondary rig. I buy a new laptop every 2-3 YRS. However because of a need for a MAC I did buy a Macbook in 2010 and a i7 DV7 in 2011.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own. However when building/consulting a computer for family or friends I may decide on a BRAND PC if once the OS License is considered it seems to be a better price. You can often get a PC at or below cost from fry's or other sources as they will often have 1-3 desktops and 1-5 laptops at cost to get you in and try to switch you to a profitable one or atleast sell you accessories.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty to extremely for a power user not very to no impact for casual users. For myself I find it to be extremely important!


----------



## -Max-

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

_Currently own an Intel x25-m 80GB SSD







I am planning on purchasing another SSD in the near future as prices for the SSD's are starting to become more favorable. I am considering an Intel or Kingston_

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

_Reliability, Performance, and a fair price._

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

_Over 3 years_

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

_I prefer to build my own PC._

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
_
Pretty Important_
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

_109_


----------



## christpunchers

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I own an Intel 520, 510, and 320 SSD.

I might buy a 330 to use on a second system.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and long term reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own whenever possible.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important. A non-SSD system feels incomplete and sluggish.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*109*


----------



## Hokies83

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes i own afew i like Sandisk SSD for the speed customer service and being well built
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance to price ratio
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I upgrade 1-2 years
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I have always built my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*A SSD is extremely important to system performance*


----------



## Iceycold

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*-I'm ordering one in a few hours from this post. Mushkin Enhanced is the brand.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*-Performance, pricing is also an important consideration but quality/performance takes higher priority.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*-Building all the way! Lots of fun and a great feeling at the end of a build, always.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*-Pretty important. While they're not required they definitely makes things seem a lot smoother. From booting up to windows to games loading, it's all nicer with an SSD.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*-American.*


----------



## Kristof

Thanks for the opportunity OCN and Intel!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes i own a Crucial M4 128gb 7mm. No, I dont plan on purchasing in the near future. I would consider Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## MaxT

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes - Intel 80GB M-25 G2. Also yes - Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Corsair, Mushkin)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
In order of importance: Reliability, Performance, Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Always build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Insanely important. Will never go back to mechanical hard drives.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not a Canadian resident.


----------



## silvergoat

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I don't own one, but am considering one for my next build when the technology has improved reliability and sizes have increased to make SSD usable system drives. Crucial, Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A


----------



## mattyp

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own any solid state drives at the moment but I am looking into picking up either an Intel or OCZ drive or two within the next year.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
The most important consideration I make when purchasing any computer parts, including solid state drives, is performance. I will choose the one that gives me the most performance for my price range and I am willing to spend a little bit more money if it means getting a product that will give me better performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually have build projects that take me about a year or two to complete and then keep that for three to four years before I start another.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I always prefer to build my own PC in order to get the most customization and performance for my money.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
An SSD is crucial to system performance when it comes to decreasing load times. Being an impatient person myself, any decrease in load times for the operating system and games that I can get is very important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I am not Canadian.


----------



## mvoulo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I don't currently own one, almost bit the bullet a few times. From what I've looked at for brands, Intel, Samsung and Crucial seem to be the best value.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Definitely reliability. It doesn't matter how fast or cheap it is if it's not working.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I probably buy a NEW PC every 2 years. But I usually end up buying upgrades every few months to keep myself entertained.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Definitely build my own, there's no fun doing it another way.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I'm pretty sure a SSD is very important for performance. My HDD seem to be the only thing limiting my system currently.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Upstate NY close but not technically Canada.


----------



## Arimis5226

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own an SSD. I plan on continuing using SSDs in future builds. I am considering Intel, OCZ and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance, stability, and price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I build or purchase a new PC every 2-3 years, and upgrade current systems regularly.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build own preferred.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Depends on the tasks the computer will be performing. Gaming/benchmarking is VERY important to me on my rig. My wife facebooking and watching youtube is not worthy of SSD imo.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I R NOT CANADIAN.


----------



## Sodalink

1. I do not own any SDD at the moment, but I plan to buy 3 when I get the money and find the right price/performance units. I was considering Samsung, Intel, Crucial or Patriot, but I really have no preference right now.

2. Since my budget is very tight I consider price first, however I still like to see the performance. So a good SDD with good price/performance will
catch my attention.

3. I usually upgrade something in my computer like every half a year or a year if budget allows me.

4. I preffer to build my own computer and have been doing it for about 10 years now.

5. I did not think it was that important until I got a OCZ 60G Agility III at my work and I had to compare 2 old computers. One had a Sata II HDD
and the other one would have the SDD. Mainly we wanted to see how much improvement would the pc get upgrading the hard drive to an SDD.
These computers are used in a computer lab and have a very big image with a lot of programs installed so whenever a user logs in it takes like 3~ mins
for the user to log in after they enter their account and anoterh 2~ to even do anything after they are logged in. And still computer is still a bit slow. However,
when I did the comparison between the 2 systems the oen with the SDD logged in abotu 10-15 secs and it took like 5 secs more to be operational. Not only that,
but applications would open up much faster, too.

So now my boss will give our results to his boss and see if they upgrade the older computers with a SSD or spend 600+ and replace them with thin clients and use VMs. But
seeing how the schools budget is... the SDD is a great cheap option considering that 60GB is good enough for the lab image.

6. eh?


----------



## orinx

1. I currently have a SSD I ripped out of my dead second gen Macbook Air and am looking into getting a 256 crucial m4 for a gaming pc.

2. Price is the most important consideration but the SSd hast to not lack in performance and be of a reasonable size.

3. I get a new laptop ever 3 years a a new desktop every 2

4. Both I use multiple operating systems a like having a computer for each + a laptop ( mas for lap reports, surfing the web and some programming, linux for more involved programming of robots, and windows for games that don't work on mac/linux).

5. I would not get a computer with out one.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
this question was poorly worded and the anser depends on wether you asume it is a series of steps of a if we should use the order of operations.

(110+15)/5-4=21
a=110;
a+=15;
a=a/5;
a-=4;
a=21

110+15/5-4=x
x=109


----------



## dwrune

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Don not own one. Yes planning on purchasing one from Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important from what I have read.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I'm not Canadian but, I'm guessing the answer has to do with mayo.


----------



## alber

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a Crucial M4

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109


----------



## bwaddell

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No but plan on picking one up soon. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to performance ratio, brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Really?


----------



## g94

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own one. I plan on purchasing one. I have been looking at a Mushkin.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability (good reviews).

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

USA!!!!


----------



## simonfredette

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
-No I do not own an SSD I have been reading up and trying to decide between intel and OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-I want the highest read and write speeds at the right price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- 1-2 years , I like to build and upgrade but after a couple years most of the parts have been swapped out

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
- Build your own , the amount of money wasted on a branded system makes me sick , dont pay someone to do something you can do yourself

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
- Extremely important , I want boot speeds and monitoring programs to start and run faster

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109

Thanks for the support intel , goes a long way to help decide which ssd to buy , dont see OCZ giving away ssd's !


----------



## jetpuck73

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, I would like an Intel SSD.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*


----------



## Desidero

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't own one yet, but I'm planning on getting one soon. I'm considering all of the brands at this point.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and reliability are my top two criteria now that they all perform very well.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new one every 4 years, generally. I upgrade some parts between full rebuilds though.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I've only seen one in action, and it was very impressive. I'd lean toward "pretty important" with the possibility of it being extremely important... I just need to test one for myself.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian.


----------



## digital7

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, own Samsung. Planning on purchasing future Intel brand; maybe Kings Crest.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Math eh? Math is for hosers.


----------



## TheRollzRoyce

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I am planning on purchasing one soon. Choosing between Crucial and Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Buy*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important*


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I do. I plan on waiting a while before I upgrade, but if I were I think I would stick with Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The total package. More bang for my buck!

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 Years, not really raking in the dough here.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Now that I've built one, I prefer it









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I think it certainly has it's place, but I could live without one if need be.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I am not Canadian.


----------



## Shimme

I don't currently own a SSD but plan on buying one soon, currently I'm interested in Crucial and Plextor.

I'd say a combination of Price/performance. If something is only 80% as fast but is 1/2 the price it's worth the slower speed imo.

3 years, but I often upgrade things.

I definetly prefer to build my own PC, it's cheaper and you get more bang for your buck

Not very important - a SSD is a luxury, once you've gotten a good CPU/GPU then you might start thinking about one.


----------



## DarkNate

1. No
2. Performance
3. Over 3 years
4. Build My Own
5. Pretty important
6. Not a Canadian


----------



## SEN_ONE

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Do not own one, but plan on shopping for one in near future. Intel, OCZ and Crucial look good from what I've learned about them.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I always build my own systems.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.


----------



## sda1

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own a SSD but am looking to buy in about 2 months. I have been looking at Crucial, Samsung, Intel and Corsair. *

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability are very close runners up but if the price isn't right i can't buy it.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely Important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

USA


----------



## conzilla

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. I would like to get on when prices drop. Havent decided on a brand.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Not very important.


----------



## accskyman

1. I own a Crucial SSD.

2. Positive reviews and great performance.

3. I usually build a new one every 2 years.

4. See the answer to #3.

5. Extremely important, accessing data and programs quickly makes a world of difference.


----------



## N4villu5

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, and yes. I own a Patriot, considering Samsung, Crucial, or Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability and Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build My Own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty Important*


----------



## enmariack

1. I currently have a 64GB OCZ Agility III. I'll try any brand once.

2. Whatever has the best price/performance ratio.

3. I constantly upgrade, so it's hard to tell sometimes.

4. I always build my own desktops.

5. I boot off my SSD, and I can't imagine going back to slow boot times again...

6. And I'm proud to be an American....


----------



## GingerJohn

1. Yes, and yes. Considering Corsair, Intel and Crucial.

2. Price, performance, reliability

3. 1-2 years

4. Build my own

5. Pretty important

6. 109 (order of operations) or 21 (grammatically)


----------



## strong island 1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I purchased a 120gb Corsair. I want a bigger one and was considering an Intel. 120gb fills up very fast when installing many games.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand name is very important because when spending so much money I need to trust the product.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase PC parts all year and would say for sure less than 1 year to replace everything. I have become addicted to technology and ssd's are some of the most amazing type of technology. They are beautiful.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own. I feel I learn a lot when building my own and there is a sense of pride when I am finished. I love my custom PC. I work on it 8 hours a day and play on it another 5 so it is very important to me and a ssd saves me a lot of loading times.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important. You could have the fastest system in the world but if you have a slow hard drive it will become a bottleneck and not allow your PC to reach full potential. Once I installed my ssd everything was so much faster I was amazed and now I want a bigger one especially an Intel.

6.[Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian but I love math. The answer is 21. As in I hope one day I have 21 Intel ssd's.


----------



## ghettosuperstar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Adata and Samsung are what I own now. I am considering Intel, Samsung, and Crucial for the future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price to Gigabyte ratio.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*As needed and once every year or so.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Perfer to build.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Hi mom!!!


----------



## xkbullg

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. I'm planning on buying either Intel or Kingston.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I like to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US citizen


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes. I always purchase new stuff as technology evolves... This is what is all about anyways!!!!
The more bang for your money = Period...*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*The price ==for== > the performance given by it!!!*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Depends, but between 1 1/2 year builds as low as 5-6 months....*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own, i also love the SHUTTLE (brand) tho...*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important on your day 2 day running applications (BOOT OS) simple as that..*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*So whats the joke against Canadian's ?? Never get it...
*


----------



## JoshuaaT

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, but I would like to buy one this year. Corsair GT.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and price.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important, but I haven't experienced one yet.*


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> What is the prize? *This time, we'll be giving away 3 (three) 120gb, 520 Series SSDs to qualifying participants* - that is no typo, you can learn about the 330 Series and win the 520 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be eligible to win, all you need to do is reply to this thread with your answers to the following questions:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Click to expand...


I personally do not, however I was recently commissioned to build a super-fast, super-quiet, super-cool (temp) computer for an internet radio station. 'SSD for Boot' was the first thing that came to mind, "Intel, Corsair, Crucial or OCZ" came to mind immediately afterwords

I knew, with the commissioned build, it would need non-synchronus Flash modules, to avoid errors and damage when handling the media files, and I knew it would need to be robust enough to handlerunning nearly 24/7/52. It came down to an Intel SSD and the Corsair Force GT III; the Corsair won simply due to budget constraints (had to buy other, expensive audio equipment as well). So, Performance>Price>Brand I suppose.

For myself? I'm still running a CPU from 2007. I was planning on upgrade to a 3770k this summer, but my money ran away. So, every 5 years?

I take the soviet approach to my computers. I build a PC, then jury rig it to just keep running until failure, then replace the failed part and just keep pushing. I always BYOS, I never purchase OEMs, aside from Laptops, anymore.

Very important. While I suspect SSDs will never replace HDDs when it comes to media storage, I have seen what they can do with Boot and program load times. They are going to become preferential amongst system builder in the next year or two, and non-negotiable for use in UltraBooks (a revolution in mobile computing I can actually get behind - in that it doesn't feel like a gimmick, sacrificing performance in the name of battery life and mobility)


----------



## Mega Jenkins

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I currently own a 60GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD (just for boot), and a 120GB Vertex 3 SSD (to store a few games). I have plans in the future for another SSD purchase*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price affects me most, followed by performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years, I figure it's best to get a good rig built, and add onto it for quite awhile, then get a new one a couple years after.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*They are very important to me for booting up and loading games.*


----------



## raclimja

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*no. i am considering purchasing one in the future. Intel or Crucial*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*A-Reliability, B-Price C-Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*less than a year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer building my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important because of reliability and improve performance which translates into better user experience*


----------



## aquaticapex

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not currently own a SSD, but I am planning on purchasing one in the near future. I will most likely purchase a Crucial M4 or a Samsung, depending on what sales are going on at the time.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Exempt; non-Canadian*


----------



## Anthony20022

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own an 128GB OCZ Vertex 4. Not planning to buy another in the near future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price to performance, reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*


----------



## spawnpointpc

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No i dont own one but i am planning to buy one

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance for sure!

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every year i upgrade.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Its not that important but it helps!


----------



## kga92

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a OCZ Agility 2, for my next one im concidering any brand as long as it's a good performer and reliable.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability is more important than speed, but rather i'd have everything in the same package









3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important, it's the thing you first notice on a pc (how fast it boots, loads up programs, transfers files...)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Fox the Sly

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not have one currently. I would purchase one, but my money is short and I can't afford one right now. I would probably choose Crucial due to great reviews and price.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

If I were going to purchase one I would first consider performance, and secondly price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

About 4 years it seems. Sooner if I could.









*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I definitely prefer to build it myself.

_*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*_

Extremely important depending on what you're doing. Definitely so for me.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I'm American, so no thinking for me!


----------



## Sin100

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No. I do plan on a purchase in the future at some point. Currently I have no brand loyalty.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability and speed are the most important aspects.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I generally place a new graphics card or processor once a year. I have never actually bough a whole PC before. I have always replaces single out dated devices.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
If you need performance then I would say it is important. For general PC that do not need to be particularly fast then there is much less of a demand.


----------



## tdhall81

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Intel and Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

im south of the mason-dixon. we dont do math or brush our teeth. yeehaw.


----------



## edalbkrad

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No I dont own an SSD but I will purchase one soon for my OS drive. Im considering Patriot since more shops here offer it and its cheaper than intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
price and performance is most important.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchased more than 10 PCs in the last 2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build to my own specs, I will never buy a branded pc.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important for my video editing work if it can help speed up rendering


----------



## MobAttack

Maybe this time:

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Plan on getting one soon. OCZ seems to be my preferred brand lately*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price then performance. Whatever performs the best at my given price range.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*A complete new PC? over 3 years. Upgrades? 1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Much rather build than buy.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Huge performance impact.*


----------



## Bugatti Veyron

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
A: I don't own any SSD. Someday when i have enough money to purchase an SSD. I am considering either Intel, Crucial or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
A: Reliability

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
A: 2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
A: Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
A: pretty important impact on performance

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
A: Im American, so our education system failed everyone at math.


----------



## szymek242

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Don't own, plan to buy Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Buy branded.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

?


----------



## Killam0n

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, Yes (pending funding) Intel, Samsung, OCZ, Crucial - in that order.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price Price Price, Warranty.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I build a couple PC's a year for clients ect.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
For myself I build my own, no exceptions. For someone else.. if the price is right I would recommend OEM

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Fairly important- but depends on price point and what the function of the drive is, I wouldn't use a SSD for storing video, unless I won the lottery.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*
I am in the USA.


----------



## evilhugbear

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't own an SSD, but I am planning on buying one eventually. I'm considering Intel, OCZ, and Kingston.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I don't ever buy a whole new PC, however, I upgrade some parts every 1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely Important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I live in the USA.


----------



## oogiesfaded

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I own a ssd with plans of purchasing a Corsair SSD in the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price and performance, trying to get the best bang for the buck.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 3-4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? I build my own systems

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) It is Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? Not Canadian.


----------



## justdan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own one but will most likely not buy another until I build another PC.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3-4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> *Currently I don't own an SSD,but I'm planning on purchasing one in the near future.I'm mostly considering an Intel 520 series 120GB.My second pick would be Samsung 830 series 128GB...*
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> *
> I never bought one,but my main considerations would be performance and reliability...*
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> *My PCs last over 3 years,but I do some upgrades in the meantime...*
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 
> *I strongly prefer building my own PCs...*
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> *
> Based on the collected info,I would say it's pretty important to overall system performance,due to large speed improvements over traditional HDDs in most applications...*
Click to expand...


----------



## OmniScience

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*---> At the moment I own a 120GB OCZ Agilty 3. It does the job, but the reliability on it is no where near what Intel provides. I do plan on adding another one down the road and most definitely will pick up either a 180GB/120GB Intel 520 SSD. The reviews, specs, function are phenomenal on it!*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*---> I'm big on price/performance ratio. I love when I get bang for the buck. Although I do admit to being a bit of a sucker for branding, I will more often than not grab what gives me the best performance for the price. I'll compare the ratios between brands and products until I find what's most suitable for me.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*---> I love to upgrade, and when an opportunity comes up for a price I can't say no to, I'll pull the trigger and buy something new! Can't help myself.







*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*---> More often than not I'll build my own unit unless it's something like a laptop where there isn't a whole lot of flexibility in the initial product. I get a sense of satisfaction in tailoring the unit to my needs and being able to customize it's performance.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*---> Crucial! Once you go SSD, you never go back. I run my OS and main games on mine and it's unreal! Absolutely suggest people include an SSD in their builds. It really complements all the other expensive parts in the system.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*---> Hang on, I'll think about this while I go feed my pet polar bear. (110 + (15 / 5)) - 4 = 109*


----------



## Armotekma

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, and maybe/maybe not. Brands I consider would include Intel, Samsung, and Crucial, just to name a few.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

I love a good deal, but when buying something that is one of the most important components, I look for reliability over everything else. Second would be price, then performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade every time I get the chance, and haven't bought an entire set of components for a PC since 2009. A full replace (everything switched out from last "build") would be over 3 years at a time.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I build, always.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important, everything you do (well, almost everything) can be improved by having the low latency and high read/write speed it provides.


----------



## R.D.BID

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a SSD and I am not planning on purchasing one in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price then performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Always purchasing new bits and pieces.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not a Canadian resident.


----------



## p33k

Cheers for the giveaway!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes. Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance then price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important!

6. Not Canadian!


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I would probably purchase a new one or suggest one to my friend. Crucial and Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and then price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Lol I can't do math I'm American.


----------



## CiBi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I'm thinking about buying one in the near future (128GB) I am considering OCZ (vertex4 / agility4), Crucial (M4) and Intel (330/520)*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*most important is reliability followed by performance and third price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I never really buy a completely new PC, but I constantly upgrade and change parts, something new is in my computer at least every 3 months, and motherboard + cpu upgrades are every few years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer building my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I would advice people on a budget to not buy an SSD and instead spend some more money on the key components so not very important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*/*


----------



## aridneptune

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own a Crucial m4 128gb, an considering purchasing another Crucial drive, a Samsung drive, or an Intel drive.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability and price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I'm not a Canadian resident, but assuming you meant 110+15/5-4, it'd be 109.*


----------



## Meltdown

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Do not currently own but plan on buying one soon. Considering Crucial, Intel, OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance, then price, then brand.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade parts every few months. An entire new PC every few years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely Important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Not Canadian eh.


----------



## dankvwguy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

yes, crucial m4. Planning on buying another larger on soon for game installs. Considering another crucial, intel, or maybe OCZ

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Read and Write speed mainly. Also read/write cycle amounts.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I mainly upgrade my current rig, using some old pieces and some new in my "new" rig. Recently upgraded everything except my video card for the first time in almost 4 years. I cant believe I used my old one for so long

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Based on my last answer I think you guys know what I prefer









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Very important, especially when programs are installed on it. Boot time is my main concern and the speed of SSD boots is amazing compared to my normal HDD

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

lets get drunk....


----------



## jvjessen

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, OCZ Vertex 3 240GB* I'll probably buy one more pretty soon for another PC, no specific brand in mind, will check reviews etc. when time to buy.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability/Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Not Canadian







*


----------



## Oupavoc

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own an Intel X-25M 160GB SSD. I am planing on getting more in the future...Intel branded

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

109


----------



## metalmayhem9

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB. My next one for (possibly) a server will be a Samsung 830 unless I decide to go with a Intel 520 Series (hey maybe I will use the one won from this giveaway







)*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance > Price > Brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I do upgrades every 4-6 months or so. I think I will change my platform in about once every three years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own all the way.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important. I find it most useful when I am trying to find a stable high OC and will have to reboot several times. SSDs are timesavers.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

We Americans don't do math.


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an ocz 64 gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

perfornamnce>price>brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

i upgrade like every 6 months

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

ofc build my own PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

i feel very importan an ssd to my system performance because with an ssd everything runs so smooth


----------



## mem0ryburn

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not own an SSD but have been considering one. Brands I'[ve looked at include Intel and Kingston*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important consideration when buying any new hardware for my rig is a healthy balance of price and performance/reviews*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Approx. every 2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build build build. Other than a laptop, I don't think I will ever buy another premade*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important. Not only for the speed but as a dedicated OS drive as well.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*One hundred and nine*

I wanna win!!


----------



## hot noisy calculator

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. Yes. Undecided

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A


----------



## Erick Silver

Why for the draw date so far in future????


----------



## WX4SNO

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, 5 to be exact, all from Intel. I'm thinking of picking up another one most likely from Intel as I've had no problems out of all of mine so far!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance, specifically longevity.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own desktop PCs, but purchase laptops from brand name stores.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!


----------



## aldojames92

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Was planning on getting one before tax time this year but I need to save the money for car insurance. Will definately but the next update I do!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

At the moment it would be price and brand. Having a reliable brand is always great put I always need to consider the price too - performance will be increased with no matter what SSD I upgrade to.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Upgrades every 2ish years, I try to keep in sync with intel's tick-tock style

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Definately building my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important!! having one in my laptop makes me realise how much faster it makes your PC. The pc specs are better than the laptop in all respects except in the hard drive area. The laptop boots and is ready to use before the windows load screen finishes on my pc


----------



## nightrifle1015

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own 1 SSD and 2 HDD's. I am considering purchasing 2 SSD's for my friends by the end of the year. I'm debating between buying another Crucial, or going with Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Ultimately it boils down to the price/performance argument and price nearly always wins.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade parts every 6 months to a year and find my build has been entirely replaced every 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I always build my own pc, that's half the fun!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I feel an SSD is pretty important to system performance. The largest noticeable gains in performance I saw in performance was when I upgrade my GPU, but the SSD saw the second largest gains.


----------



## Frost

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*yes, yes Intel or OCZ*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*performance and price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build a new one every year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I have always built my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important*


----------



## TarballX

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, if I can get one for a good price yeah, Crucial or Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, after that reliability based on others' reviews

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
At the moment, about every 4 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Definitely build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
From what I've heard, it makes a very noticeable difference in things like windows boot time and game loading times. I'd say it's pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? No, but if I were to buy one, I'd go with Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD? Price to performance ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC? every 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system? Builder for Life

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? Pretty important

Bonus. I'm not Canadian, but the answer is One and a Score.


----------



## brettlaf

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have a Corsair Force GT 60GB, which isn't enough space. Definitely looking for a something with more speed and space. I'll probably get whatever is the best performance and space for the money, usually during a sale.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, performance, and space, obviously. I want the best for my money.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years, always just keep upgrading instead of buying a whole new build.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important, to me anyway. Faster load times for less time wasted.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
(US)

I spent too much time formatting this.


----------



## manny1222

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, OCZ; Yes, Intel or Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance, mostly price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Purchase? over 3 years. Upgrades? almost feeling like once a month.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build. No question about it*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I'm not Canadian, but I know the answer.*


----------



## theoxens

Cheers for the chance to win something OCN and Intel! although my track record suggests I wont haha.

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes Samsung 830 256Gb and I love it.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability are the most important to me.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years but it doesn't mean I don't buy parts in the mean time. Usually new HDD's

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important. An SSD on it's own is pretty useless right...

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

UK so I guess that lets me off this question a.


----------



## ra_27

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Owe OCZ and going to buy one with in a year all going maybe a Intel 520 Series

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

mix of price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

around ever 3 years now

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build always that way I get what I want

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm not a Canadian


----------



## TAdams

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I own 2 Corsair's*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I upgrade/build every 1-4 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Not a resident of Canada*

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## Halefor

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Don't currently own, looking to purchase. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Mushkin*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance both*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Upgrade, but new motherboard&processor every 1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own and build for other people*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Very important for high use computing, slightly less so for average computer user*


----------



## The Low Key OG

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, yes: all of them.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Combination of price and reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## cardsfan07

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, Crucial M4 128Gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance then price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own for sure!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important makes system probably 30% faster compared to my friend's pc with traditional HD

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US resident


----------



## radaja

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*intel*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*performance*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*less than a year*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*pretty important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*US resident*


----------



## jesse618

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own an SSD, but I plan on purchasing one soon. The brand I have been looking at is OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
The most important consideration I make when looking to purchase an SSD is price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I just started building PCs and this is the first one I have purchased, I plan on continuously upgrading it as new technology comes out.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own system because I get to choose what I want at a more reasonable price, plus it's fun.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I feel that an SSD greatly improves performance of a PC and the speed is very visible. I say it is extremely important.


----------



## duhjuh

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
yes other (mushkin)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price to preformance ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i just build off of what i have it never ends!

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own of course! (come on this is ocn)

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
usa


----------



## ToyCeli22

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes. Corsair Force GT*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price then performance
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*3-5 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important*


----------



## xbowtiekillax

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? yes and yes intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? i highly prefer to build my own pc

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important


----------



## Helmsdg

1. I currently own a crucial M4 but will take any brand seriously. Excepty anything PNY

2. Performace of course.

3. 2-3 years

4. Buildin here on OCN

5. SUPER MASSIVE UNAVOIDABLY IMPORTANT.

--David--


----------



## Blue_Fire

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Don't have one yet. Yes on the near future. OCZ, Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, Controller*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important for me. Extremely important for enterprise applications..*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Lulz USA resident here*


----------



## zxaja

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, but I do plan on purchasing one when I have the money. I am currently considering Crucial, Intel and Kingston*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Best Performance over Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Varies, but on average 3-5 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Always prefer to build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not a Canadian resident, but the answer is 21


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not own one, I'm contemplating purchasing one, if I do I will go for Crucial or Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and Space.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I feel it's very important now.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

US resident, I r can math ¿


----------



## tom.slick

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?


No, I do not own one, and no I am not planing to buy one in the near future
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?


Performance then price
Quote:


> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Every 2-3 years
Quote:


> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?


I prefer to build my own
Quote:


> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


to system performance is is not the most important thing, but very high on the list
Quote:


> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


Not Canadian,
Blackjack


----------



## humayunkhan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Answer: I don't have a SSD but I closely follow them. I am planning to buy one in near future and my personal favorites are intel(for stability) and OCZ(cheap and best).

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Answer: Price per GB and performance. Who cares about brands these days? after all these drives sit inside our gaming rigs often hidden.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Answer: If you ask for myself it would be 2-3 years. Helping my friends choose the best hardware, less than a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Answer: Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Answer: Extremely important. I have seen thrilling benchmarks on NCIX techtips and Techtomorrow youtube channels they are awesome.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I am an Indian.


----------



## DJKAY

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently have an Intel 330 180GB but it has corrosion on the back! That is why I will send it back and give Corsair`s Force 3 a chance.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability´because I want to use drives at least two years.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade my system regulary, but it depends on my needs at all I can say real upgrades (new GPU /CPU) every two years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own Pc`s since about two years or so. Because so I consider my needs.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

It is extremly important, because it is the part in the system which makes it feel really fast.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I´m a german resident.


----------



## EPiiKK

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, and i am planning to buy one once i can afford one

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years usually

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
i build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important


----------



## vortech

Thanks Intel & OCN for the opportunity!

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own multiple SSD and I am planning on purchasing more in the future. I've been purchasing SSDs for years now and uaully go where the performance is. However, lately I'm leaning towards proper support so I'd say Corsair or the reliability of Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

All of the above examples equally help me make my decision but in the end performance is the most important.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I rebuild my rig roughly once a year but I'm always installing new compontents.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

This is OCN, I built my own.









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I have believed for some time, that an SSD is the single best upgrade a consumer can make today. Nothing beats the positive impact an SSD can make to any system, so extremely important.


----------



## Zoef

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Planning to buy one next week, a Samsung 830 Series 128GB.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price & performance & brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
To build my own of course.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important, it really fasten up boot time.


----------



## erontica

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, a Crucial M4 128 gig and looking to get another SSD in the future*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability and gig/dollar*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I tend to upgrade my system every 2 years and a new build every 5 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own system*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*It is very important to have a SSD for booting my OS and those heavy programs (Photoshop)*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*I am not Canadian.*


----------



## GTX670

1. No I don't have an SSD I am planning in one year to buy a mushkin chronos 120gb 500 and 500 mo/s
2. I look first at the price for the gigs and the read speeds
3. Each 3 years but now I won't purchase one because the components that I have can be used in a long time !
4. I prefer to build my own pc but for the laptops I prefer a branded one
5. It is pretty important for windows index preformance that's all
6. poor canadians...


----------



## daswustfuch

1.Yes, I have a small OCZ - I would love to buy an Intel 128

2. Price / Performance

3. 2-3 years

4. Build all the way!

5.extremely important, I never knew how great they were until I got this one, boots the computer so fast, but im almost out of room on it!


----------



## OC-Guru

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do currently own an SSD and I'd like to upgrade to something that's "better".. I'm considering Crucial or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

When looking at SSD's I like to consider how much bang for my buck I will be getting. (Price & Performance)

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

3-5 Years, depending on the circumstances.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC because it's cheaper and I will know everything about the machine, with OEM computers you are limited to what you can do with them. (in terms of upgrading / modding)

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I believe that an SSD is very important if you're wanting to boots your system performance.


----------



## TassM

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own 6 SSD. 4 ADATA and 2 Patriot Memory Pyro
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance aspect. pricing per GB is big factor as well, but the overwhelming reason is performance and reliability.
*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-4 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I perfer to build my own rather than stroe bought. Building my own allows me to custom tailor for my needs.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important. Once you go SSD, you can't go without it ever again.*


----------



## FJEFF

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I do not, but after reading a lot about them, I am certainly considering purchasing one now. I am considering whichever brand brings the best value for the money.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance/Good Reviews (i.e. minimal errors)

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years (usually many upgrades until the platform gets too outdated)

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty Important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

21


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I do not currently own one. As for brand, I'd research it more if I were looking to buy, so my following answer is incomplete, but right not, Crucial and Intel, about in that order, would be my incomplete preference.

Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?


Performance isn't too important, although if the gap between options is big enough it will be. Something else unlisted is more important, and that's reliability. Price is important too.

Quote:


> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


It's usually over three years between a completely new build or a large overhaul (CPU, motherboard, and RAM change at least) is done.

Quote:


> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?


I build my own.

Quote:


> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


I've never used one. I'd guess about pretty important, depending.

Quote:


> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


I am not a Canadian resident.


----------



## kulbida

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own 2 Corsair Force GT 120GB SSDs in RAID-0. Switching to Intel because of issues with SandForce controller.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, baby









3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Custom built all the way!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109


----------



## Pavix

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I own one, will most likely try to get 1 if not 3 more in the near future to setup in a RAID

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price is a big factor, while I believe that most times you get what you pay for I still believe the $1/GB price point is much much too high. I've had to RMA 1 SSD because I chose cheap vs reliable but I bought another drive in my previous build from the same manufacturer/price point and it had no problems.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? You hosers, eh! btw, I live in Iowa, USA


----------



## jonathanko

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No I do not own an SSD, but I was extremely interested in one for my upcoming build in July. I am looking at the Intel and OCZ brand.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*The price and performance of the SSD. Especially the price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I much rather prefer building my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*I feel that an SSD is crucial and extremely important the performance of a system.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*AH-MURICA!*


----------



## SacredChaos

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not currently own one. I would like to get one if I could afford it. The brands I am looking at are Intel and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
All of the above. Price per GB is a pretty big factor, but if the performance isn't there, why bother. With Intel you have to pay a bit more but it is totally worth the extra performance, plus Intel is an amazing company when it comes to their products.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I don't "purchase" new computers, I just slowly evolve mine over time. 1-2 parts here and there. My computer has changed shape like 3 times in the last 4 years, but I have seem to finally have caught up with the technology, as before I was never buying "top of the line" parts.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own system.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Anymore its extremely important. It drastically improves loading times, and you can save huge file a lot quicker.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I live in Kansas, USofA

P.S. the final question for you canadians can be googled for the correct answer.


----------



## Jtmarch86

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. No I do not own one, and I want to purchase one badly, but I cannot afford it.
I would consider Intel, OCZ, and Crucial.
2. Most important to me is price/performance/reliability. I would rather have a slightly slower ssd if I knew it would last longer.
3. I purchase a new pc every 4 years.
4. I only build my own custom systems, never buy branded.
5. I feel an SSD is very important to a gaming or performance based system. Many people don't realize storage drives have become a major
bottleneck in our systems today, and if I could afford it, I would install one in every system I own.
6. I'm not canadian







but 21


----------



## MrBalll

Thanks for the opportunity.

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
- No, I do not and I plan to fairly soon
- I would consider Intel and OCZ

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
- Size and Reliability

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
- Usually ever four years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
- I prefer to build

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
- Extremely important, especially these days.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
- N/A


----------



## ivran

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an OCZ Vertex 2 120gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Both price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
US resident


----------



## kinzx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, planning to buy one this year. Intel, Crucial and Kingston

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Built my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Good thing I am in America haha


----------



## tbris84

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own a Samsung 830 128GB
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance first, Brand a close second.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than 1 year.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own every time.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.


----------



## MARSTG

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own 2 :
OCZ Vertex Turbo 30GB SATA II
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 60GB SATA III

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price first, Performance a close second.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.


----------



## jRader

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Samsung 830. Crucial and Intel were two other brands I was considering. ANd yes I do plan on purchasing another SSD at some point. I could never go back to using a HDD except for storage.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
In order: Price->Brand->Performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
Build

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*[/B]

<---American!!


----------



## JoeWalsh

1. I do not own an SSD and do not plan on purchasing one in the near future.

2. I consider price, reviews, and brand.

3. I upgrade my PC every 1-2 years.

4. I prefer to build my own PC.

5. I feel an SSD is pretty important to system performance.

6. N/A


----------



## twcinnh

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. I own an OCZ Agility 3 SSD. There are no particular plans to buy an additional SSD in the near future.

2. value and performance

3. 2-3 years

4. I like to build my own.

5. Pretty important


----------



## ssfsx17

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- I plan to purchase a pair of Crucial M4 in the future

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

- Stability and price, because performance is meaningless if you can't get at your data at all

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- every 4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

- I plan to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

- Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

- I'm a US citizen and resident, but there are two ways to read this:
((110+15)/5)-4 = 21
(110+15)/(5-4) = 125


----------



## msiegel

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I own mechanical drives, but am planning on purchasing Intel SSD.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?


Reliability is #1! Price and performance second








Quote:


> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


About every 6 years.
Quote:


> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?


Although I don't always get the chance, I prefer to build my own.
Quote:


> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


SSD is very important, second to adequate CPU and memory.


----------



## Epithet

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own two. My OCZ Vertex 3 120GB stopped working last week while I was rebuilding my computer. While I troubleshoot what's wrong with it, I purchased an Intel 520 60GB as a replacement.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
After my problem with OCZ, I look for reliability in my boot drive and critical data. For additional storage, I consider sacrificing a little bit of reliability for price and performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Less than one year. I cycle parts in and out to keep my system update, and I've had to entirely rebuild my system within eight months after Canada Post destroyed it when I shipped it back from Ottawa.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I build my own system. Its more challenging and interesting than buying a pre-built system.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
It's pretty important. Taking the step from a hard drive was one of my best upgrades.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Order of operations? 109. Just reading it across? 21.

Cheers!


----------



## aas88keyz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not have an SSD but I am planning to purchase one or two in the near future and I am considering all brands.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 Years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important.*


----------



## krajee

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own an Intel SSD and two OCZ SSDs. I've had one OCZ SSD fail on me, so I would most likely go with Intel next.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build Your Own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## Snyderman34

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do. It is a Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD. I am looking into buying another one for an HTPC build. Looking at Corsair, Samsung, and Intel mostly.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance. If I'm gonna drop $XXXX into a PC, why skimp?

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I'd much rather build my own. Great satisfaction knowing that I am using something I built.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. I never got the point of them until I bought one. The OS and programs on it just feel quicker.


----------



## AzN1337c0d3r

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an SSD (OCZ Vertex 3) and would consider Intel, OCZ, Crucual, and Samsung for SSDs.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price is the most important consideration.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC about every 2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I consider an SSD as the most important factor to system performance.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I am a US resident.


----------



## Snerp

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't currently own a SSD. I am considering one as soon as the prices get a bit more reasonable. I bought one for a build I did for my friend and it was a Kingston HyperX. OCZ and Crucial seem to have decent price vs performance.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance for the price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade my core components about every 2-3 years. Sometimes it's a few pieces at a time.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important. The only think keeping me from owning one is my pocket book.


----------



## soth7676

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own several SSD's... 3 Crucial M4's(2 64GB, 1 256 GB), 1 120GB OCZ vertex3 and a samsun 830 128GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance, reliability and price, in that order, are factors

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I do a total rebuild every other year, minor upgrades between rebuilds

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
BUILD, BUILD AND BUILD AGAIN....

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I will never go back to using HDD's only.... nuff said

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A .... American.... however the answer to all the universe's questions is 42.....


----------



## Feladis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a 128 gb Crucial M4 for my boot drive and would consider getting a larger Samsung 830 for more games.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price. They are all pretty fast so usually comes down to price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own PC of course.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## t00sl0w

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no, not currently but i have been checking out the intel 520s actually.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 year gradual rebuilds based on current needs.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own, duh

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important to me now

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

yay i am not canadian


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently don't have one, would love to get one in the near future, But the only way I forsee that is this contest.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

All of the above, its called bang for buck
.
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

3-4 years, usually upgrade slowly through time

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

C,mon this is OCN. BUILD IT!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Havent actually experienced it myself, but from what I have read and heard, the performance gains in load and boot times are incredible.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*


----------



## travesty

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes and yes. Intel, Crucial, Samsung and Mushkin.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build your own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
US resident


----------



## FallenFaux

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Intel X-25M 80Gb, keeping an open mind but I'm pretty disappointed that Intel switched to sandforce controllers. Despite the fact that it doesn't directly effect me, it worries me that AES256 encryption (or the lack of) made it through your QA.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Speed and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Upgrade every ~6 months

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

U.S. Residence


----------



## quaaark

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own one, but I'm happy with it for now. If I get a new one I'll buy an Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Capacity/Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Once every three years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Building is fun!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important, but not absolutely essential

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm not sure if I'm supposed to use order of operations or not...
21 if computed verbally, 109 if done math-like...


----------



## Jared2608

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a 120GB Corsair Force GT (Lovely red colour!!). I will buy a new one when I need to.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

I look at Price, performance and reliability. Brand isn't all that important as long as it's reliable.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build a new one every 2-3 years, depending on budget of course!

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I only build my own!!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I think it's extremely important if you want to get as much performance from your new system as possible.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I cannot answer this question on grounds that I am not Canadian...


----------



## thestache

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

60GB Corsair Force 3 and a Corsair Force GT 240GB

Want either the OCZ Vertex 4 120GB or Corsair Force GT 120GB to replace my Corsair Force 3. Have heard good things about Intel and Crucial but honestly if I get a good deal on something at the time, then I'll take it out of the brands mentioned.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand, performance and of course reliability. Probably the most important thing with SSDs.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Building my second in a year now and my third in a months time.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own and build my own custom watercooling. Would never pay someone else to do it. Lol.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important. Especially on your boot drive. Back-up I can live without it being an SSD but games, photoshop and OS has to be.

Results speak for themself. My Corsair Force vs my WD VelociRaptor.



*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Pancakes?


----------



## b3machi7ke

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own a Corsair 128GB SSD. It's a few years old but still pretty snappy









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price is still the most important factor for me, with reliability being a close second. HDD are still significantly cheaper and much greater capacity, and I have relatively few applications that benefit greatly from SSDs.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Always build my own









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

On the average, I would say between pretty important and not very important. The majority of users only notice the difference in boot-up times, but rarely use applications that can take advantage of the SSD speed.


----------



## dajposkakac

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own a Crucial M4, best birthday present I ever got









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade something every now and then, but as for a whole new PC it has to be at least 2-3years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Building my own PC ftw

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important, it is much nicer to use a system with an SSD

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
even though not Canadian = 109


----------



## vdn20

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, Intel and Kingston

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important


----------



## salsoolo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
no i dont own one, i do plan to get one when the price is right, brand would be Intel or Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance, and reliability
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important


----------



## Slygamer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own 2 SSD's: Intel X-25M and Samsung 830*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*I would say performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*US Resident*


----------



## mustangbanshee

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no but i plan on getting an intel ssd

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important


----------



## tokoam

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Vertex 2 160gb would love to upgrade to fast sata 6 drive.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Getting the best out of every dollar I spent, which is combination of price, performance and brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
well every other couple of months i get parts here and there.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I would say pretty darn important going from my regular mech drive it was night and day

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Florida resident GO Miami HEAT !


----------



## Ganf

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own one 128gb SSD. And am considering purchasing 1 or 2 more in the next year.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

I try to look for a golden ratio between performance, price, and storage. Whichever model currently has the best performance and storage for the price gets my attention.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own. I don't even consider branded systems anymore.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important, now that I've tried one.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Shouldn't you really be asking that question of residents of Florida, Alabama, Georgia, and Mississippi?


----------



## metallicamaster3

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do, I own a OCZ. Looking for Intel and moar OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

~2.5 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Absolutely crucial!


----------



## Jackboot

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I have an Intel 320 120GB drive and a Kingston 64GB drive. Yes, I'm planning on purchasing another in the near future. At this point leaning to a Crucial M4.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price is usually what drives it up to a certain performance point.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

"Build my own. I don't even consider branded systems anymore." <-This

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Before I got one, it wasn't so important. Now that I have one and I got one for the wife's "why is my PC always slow" web browser/email machine, I'd say they are extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

uhhhhhh.... eh?


----------



## Tatakai All

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? *Yes* If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *Samsung, Cruical & Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*First price then performance and finally brand.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *1-2 years of constant upgrading.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *I prefer building it of course.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *N/A*


----------



## flaviz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an OCZ Agility 3 and Crucial m4. Intel is the fastest and most reliable but the price is too much for me.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

It can be extremely important.


----------



## aivoryellis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No SSD as of yet, but I'm planning to buy one. I would get an Intel because I love their processors.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance probably.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
More than 3 years.
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I'd rather build my own PC.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely* Important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Danny2025

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have a 64 GB Crucial m4 i am considering a bigger ssd from Intel, OCZ, or Patriot.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price is definitively the most important consideration.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over three years, upgrades are very important to me.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important for fast boot times.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Ryanb213

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I purchased a Crucial M4 today.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and performance, certainly.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely Important.


----------



## nuggabob

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own one 90 GB. I'm also planning on purchasing with a month or so.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, reliability, and performance are all keys in purchasing a ssd. Most importantly price, since I'm broke all the time.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
A ssd is extremely important in helping to achieve awesome system performance.


----------



## tycoonbob

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own several SSDs. My ASUS Zenbook has an internal one that I know nothing about. My main PC has 2 Mushkin Chronos Deluxe in Raid0, and both my Hyper-V host servers have a pair of Muskin Chronos drives in Raid 1. I have previously owned a OCZ Vertex 2 and an OCZ Vertex 3 as well as a RevoDrive.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and specs. A quality controller, synchronous MLC is a plus to me, and IOPS.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Less than a 1 year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Not currently and not for at least two more cpu revision cycles.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price per GB, speed, reliability
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years, every 4 cpu revisions
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Having seen one, very, yet also a luxury product


----------



## kole208

thank you for this awesome chance Intel and overclock.net!









*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No i do not own a ssd, i am planing on getting one for my upcoming pc build though. brands i want is Intel, because its performance is near best at fair price, or a Crucial m4 because of great price for performance.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

price, for my build it is budget, best price per performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

3-5 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build!









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

extremely important! i crave speed!


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *Own a Crucial M4 and Samsung 830, will be buying another soon. Considering all brands.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *In this order Performance, Price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*US Resident*


----------



## theamdman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? OCZ, Crucial, POSSIBLY Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Quality, Performance and Cost.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

usually build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I would have to say that the SSD is more of an extra item in desktops as you can have a high speed hdd over an ssd but for a laptop an ssd is a great thing to have.









6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? Pennsylvanian, tho the answer is 21.


----------



## pokpok

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, Crucial or mushkin

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

21 umad ?


----------



## An9e11

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes*, I own a OCZ RevoDrive and *I will be buying another SSD in the near future*. I would only consider *Intel or ADATA*.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Brand.* I need to know they have excellent support in case there are problems, and also that they stand behind their warranties. Also I don't like trying new brands and I like to have a single color scheme within my computer.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years.* Technology moves fast enough that I replace half of my computer each year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*EXTREMELY IMPORTANT*. I'd argue that I would by a cheaper processor to afford a better SSD. SSD and Video cards are my top priority.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Why are people still posting entries?
Quote:


> Entries will close at 12:00AM PST July 20, 2012 and winners will be announced and contacted shortly after.


----------



## remnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Why are people still posting entries?


possibly because its only june 26 2012







?


----------



## tice03

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Do not currently own a SSD, but if I had the available funds I would like to purchase one in the near future. I would consider Intel, Crucial, or Samsung for SSD brands.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price>performance>reliablility>brand.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Plan to upgrade or purchase roughly every 2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*After I built my last PC I would prefer to build all my future PCs.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*US resident.*


----------



## ragingpanda

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a 240gb OCZ (agility 3), and 120gb g.skill (sata 2)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

price per gb

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important


----------



## Sazexa

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own two Corsair Force GT, 120GB capacities, drives. One is in my desktop, one is in my notebook.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Everything is important. Price/performance ratio; reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
For a typical user? Not very important.
For an enthusiast, gamer, or someone who runs a lot of "large" programs, pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Resident of the U.S.A..


----------



## xRehab

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? Yes and no, I have an OCZ agility 3 on its way to me now from newegg. So yes I own it but do not have it yet.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Brand first, followed by priceerformance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? In about 5 years I do a whole new build, until then I am constantly upgrading my system every 2-6 months with better components.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build, is this suppose to be a rhetorical question lol?

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? US resident, therefore the answer is a McDouble, or a large ice tea.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remnant*
> 
> possibly because its only june 26 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


well, I think I have dyslexia now.


----------



## jcornthw

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently have an Intel 320 Series 120 GB SSD. I love it but would like to upgrade to the 520 Series to get higher data rates.[/B][/B]

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance in speed and in reliability is always a top concern.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I build a new PC every time the current technology is 3 to 5 times faster than my current build. I just built a new PC last month!

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build! You get exactly the components you want and don't get loaded with Trial Versions and unwanted programs.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

After installing my Intel 320 series SSD, boot times were dramatically reduced, and performance was noticeably increased. Performance is my top discriminating factor.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## CajunPower

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, Corsair.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance, brand, price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*


----------



## Doomas

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes*, I have 2 *Intel* 80Gb in RAID0 in Desktop, *OCZ* Solid 64GB in HTPC

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*, Every year upgrading, building one in the moment is well

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own* only...

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important*, SSD in last generation PC is one of key elements. Rig without SSD is like 5 year old PC

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## NZstealox181196

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, planning on getting one soon. (intel or corsair)*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*pretty important*


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No I currently do not own any SSD's though I am considering in getting one soon. Mainly I am looking at OCZ or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance since that is what I strive after most. Price comes after that.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Usually every 3 years. Typically I upgrade existing PC's until the platform I am upgrading becomes completely obsolete.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own system.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I feel that an SSD is extremely important for system performance.*


----------



## Rightwing

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No and No

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important


----------



## HateTheSnow

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I currently own several and am planning to purchase two more this year. All brands are on the table.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability. There's nothing worse than a SSD with serious firmware flaws or high failure rates.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Less than 1 year, and occasionally I will buy more than one in a year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

For desktops, workstations, & servers, I build my own unless I run across an OEM system at a fantastic price. For laptops, usually OEM, but I upgrade many of the components myself.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important. With SSD caching, it's almost a mandatory component.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I heard it snows in Canada


----------



## Cicero

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No but I am planing on buying one the next time I update my rig.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Speed and price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade about once a year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*


----------



## UP X

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Own an OCZ, would consider OCZ, Samsung, Crucial, Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, reliability and performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important. Never knew until I had one, and this one is my second.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*There are four ways of solving this one (although two give the same answer):
110+15/5-4=109
(110+15)/5-4=21
(110+15)/(5-4)=125
110+15/(5-4)=125*


----------



## Tramskivroto

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I recently purchased an Intel 330 180 GB SSD as a replacement drive for my net-top. I am planning on purchasing another hopefully in the near future if the sizes price per gb ratio would drop substantially within the next couple quarters. I love that current price wars have enabled me to get a pretty slick rebate offer on my current drive that operates beautifully. I'm considering to purchase either Intel, Samsung, or OCZ as they have been in the SSD waters for a bit now and have ironed out their first generation kinks. I'm so glad I waited








.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Well, my initial consideration for an SSD would be hands down to determine if it is synchronous or asynchronous nand with the latter being the optimal choice for performance. The second consideration would be the purpose which would help me determine the adequate size for the job. Final lesser considerations would be price, warranty, and then brand. I tend value quality of my hardware due to my limited ability in being able to purchase new tech as a college student.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Definitely over 3 years but usually I'll purchase one if I have a need for it.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own system but only recently developed a plan to build a PC due to discovering Trinity architecture and the approaching GW2 launch.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I'd say for overall system performance I say it's pretty important as it allows quicker loading for all types of files.
*

-*Tram*


----------



## ryan w

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Do not currently own, but looking....Samsung, OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price vs Capacity, then speed

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Always upgrading every 6 months

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own of coarse

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I imagine it will greatly help boot speeds, and access times during gaming, as well as improve benchmarking. I plan to load a separate OS with just games on a ssd.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I live in Maine most people think this is Canada


----------



## JMCB

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently own an OCZ Agility128 GB and an Intel 160GB, with no plans on purchasing another in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Getting the best out of every dollar I spent, which is combination of price, performance and brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1 Year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A, US resident.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> open to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States or the District of Columbia, residents of Canadian provinces and territories excluding Quebec, aged eighteen (18) or older as of the date of entry, who have an active e-mail account and Internet access.


Why no love for us Europeans?


----------



## Z32

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a Crucial M4 64GB
I plan on purchasing another in the future, to pass the M4 down to my struggling laptop.
I consider all brands at the moment, as the market is changing.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
The best combination of Price/GB, Performance, and Reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Constantly upgrading

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
BUILD







! So much fun.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Mandatory. Extremely important. Oh god yes.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
God bless America. And calculators.


----------



## Big Wiggly

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB. I have been considering purchasing an Intel series SSD due to their outstanding reliability.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Probably end up with a completely new upgraded system every 2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Definitely build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

From what I've seen with the switch from HDD to SSD, the performance boost is incredible and extremely important.


----------



## TheLatinHeat

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
ans: I do not own an SSD. I am planning to get one in the near future Intel base)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
ans: I consider the Price as the most important.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years?
ans: I don't purchase new pc, I just upgrade them or build them myself.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
ans: I prefer building my own PC is the best way to go.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
ans: I don't own one but as an IT professional working with servers and networks. I feel that an SSD is extremely important due to the fact not only they cut down on extra heat, electricity usage, size for better raid setup, but they provide performance that one with moving parts can't top.


----------



## nanster

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? No, I just built a new PC ran out of money and had to settle for a mechanical Hd, regretting it everyday, as soon as I get enough money I plan to buy one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Whichever product has the best balance of all these attributes

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? always adding parts and improving and upgrading.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? BUILD!!!!!!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? USA! USA!


----------



## impac

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, Intel X25 80GB, OCZ Vertex 2 120gb, Corsair P256

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I am Canadian born... not a resident anymore... currently on extended travels around the world... will come home in a decade or two.


----------



## PCman13

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I dont own a SSD, and I dont plan on buying one, they're too expensive for me.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and reliability

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years, I dont have much money...

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I always build my own pcs, it gives a faster pc for the same price.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I have seen videos of older pcs with a ssd being very fast. I think it would make my PC a lot faster

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Im happy to live in the Netherlands


----------



## wootwootitsatub

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own two, a Crucial M4 128gb in my desktop and a OCZ Agility 3 120gb in my HTPC

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance and price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
build

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
extremely important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Good thing us Germans aren't exactly known for their brilliant math skills.


----------



## Shurt

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I'm currently using a 60gb OCZ Agility.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build it myself.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Overall, an SSD is extremely important to the overall performance of the system.*


----------



## onehappyhour

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I do not own an SSD. Not planning to buy one in the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own system.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm Canadian therefore answer is 21


----------



## gopanthersgo1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own a sandisk extreme 120 GB, and am wanting to buy either an intel or samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*the memory controller and size.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*never buy a new system, just upgrade.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I will never buy a branded system, unles it is a laptop.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*extremely important, now I save a ton of electricity because i turn my pc off, and dont worry avout spending 3-4 minutes to boot up.*


----------



## Blazzerman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not own a SSD.Its not something I have thought about purchasing.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability is my main concern.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build my own every 3 to 4 years. I upgrade video card at 18 to 24 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
All of my PC's have been home builds save my first .

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I don't know how important a SSD is to system performance load times possibly , but actual gameplay I don't know.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
21


----------



## zatoichi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Don't own one right now but do plan to get one, I would go for Intel or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 - 18 months or when money allows

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Always Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
US resident

oooohhhhh this ends on my birthday wink wink


----------



## mit5u

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, but have been considering for awhile - looking at Corsair or Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price and reputation*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*It gets upgraded several times a year!*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Looks to be pretty important*


----------



## QualityPlayer

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently have an OCZ Vertex 2

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Brand

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
3-4 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Not Canadian


----------



## jcharlesr75

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, I own two. A Kingston V-Drive 64Gb, and a Plextor M3 128Gb. I'm not in the market for a drive at this time, but that can change at a moments notice. I would consider any brand that has a quality piece...but I gotta say my Plextor is still an impressive performer....

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance then Price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
extremely important(crucial should have been a choice, lol)

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
I'm from the Jersey shore, we know nothing of this math you speak of, lol


----------



## royale

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, other.)
Yes 2 of them
Intel and ocz

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I'm American

Thanks

Mike


----------



## apav

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes! I currently am using a Corsair Force Series 3 120GB SSD. I have had no problems with it, and I'm really impressed by the speed. I am considering purchasing an other SSD in the future, because I need more space for games and recording videos. I have a 7200 RPM HDD, but that's old news!







Would be another Corsair, Crucial, or Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
I play it safe and go by the products that have 4 or 5 star reviews overall. I don't want to risk getting a failing product, even if it performs better. The reputation of the brand is what sells me. A lot of components in my system are Corsair because of the excellent quality of their products and their phenomenal customer service. I don't mind paying a little extra for the premium, because (again, with exception for the few bad eggs) I know I'm getting a good product.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
This is my first PC that I have built. In the past I would consider buying a new one every 2-3 years, but now instead I'll most likely be replacing parts every 1-2 years to keep my system up to date.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Definitely build! It would of cost me a lot more if I bought a similar gaming rig, and it was fun and a good learning experience to build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Very important. It's a preference, but I prefer not having to wait 20 minutes for a 10gb rar to extract.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
What is this? Some form of Canadian sorcery?


----------



## brute maniac

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*yes i have a m4 in my sig and i just recently bought a ssd for my dad last week*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*reliability then price*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important. i find its an investment well worth its cost*


----------



## dude120

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, I currently own an OCZ Vertex III 120 GB, and previously owned a 64GB Adata SSD. If I had to consider any other brands in the future, I'd likely choose Intel or crucial. Have not been happy with sandforce thus far.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
That the SSD preforms consistently and does not die prematurely. (Had a bad experience with one, but am not going to let that tarnish my views of solid state drives),
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
About once every 4 years, however I am always upgrading my current PC.
*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build if at all possible.
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
It is quite important. It makes navigating through the menus in the operating system it is installed on an absolute breeze.


----------



## wweee2345

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Nope, Ive been looking to get one maybe a crucial or a Samsung. The intel one was a bit to far out of my price range :/

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, reliability and most of the all the warranty.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years, I try to pick parts that last

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

After dealing with prebuilts for so long, I would never go back. Definitely always build one

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Im a bit mild on the performance. I like a computer that has a fast boot time, Not to fast, but a nice performance rating, kind of like a Cadillac in cars.


----------



## Negma

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- Nope, but I am buying one very soon, either an intel or crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-Price and performance come at number 1, storage follows them at 2nd.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-I upgrade almost every 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
-My last one was pre-build (digital storm) but I didn't enjoy it and I will build my own from now on. It's the thrill of building that I like.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
-I've thought it was extremely important when they first came out, but the high prices kept me from buying one.


----------



## Krusher33

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. Future brands depends on research.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Best value + reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
0.o You can buy a branded system? Thought it was against some unwritten law or something...

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. I hate going from a system with SSD to a system without one. It's so much slower and not snappy.


----------



## SQUIDPANTS

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Nope but am hoping to win one of these








2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and price
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Only replace system when it starts to struggle with my current games
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Only ever build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Very important From wot ive seen of SSD on friends puters they certanly speed loads times up


----------



## ColdRush

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a Kingston SSDNow 128gb with alot of hours on it, and I plan to upgrade within the next few months. Considered brands are Crucial, Samsung, Kingston, and Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Priceerformance ratio. I will buy any brand outside of my preferred if that ratio exceeds the rest of the markets offerings.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About once a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build when I can.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important, I haven't owned a machine with a mechanical primary drive since I bought my first ssd a year ago.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## infested999

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a low-end Kingston 16GB SSD and plan on upgrading it and purchasing two more for my laptop and HTPC.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Pure read speed/price ratio.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.


----------



## John`

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I dont own one and im too poor to afford one although id like too. Any brand is in consideration.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to performance ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US Resident here!


----------



## Traverser

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? No, and would like to. *Have been looking at Intel, Crucial, and Samsung....*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Blend of price and reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 3-4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *pretty important*


----------



## brown bird

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial SSD and I plan on purchasing another one soon, possibly an Intel but I've been happy with Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand and price usually.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I'm always upgrading components.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important of course.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Non Canadian


----------



## Zarchon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes
Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Size. My 40gb is too small

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 6 months using Intel's Summer and Winter Deals.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Sure is awesome how quick my system boots


----------



## Fooliobass

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB. I plan on purchasing at least one for each new build in the future. I am considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung as first choice by brand.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? As with everything in life Price is a leading factor in purchases, followed by performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Last two computers have been built by myself, before that countless "branded" computers have been purchased. I Prefer to build my own at this point.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance). At this point I believe an SSD to be extremely important to a systems performance especially when talking about desktop experience.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? NA.


----------



## Reboh79

Q1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
A1. I do not own an SSD right now and I don't "plan" on purchasing one in the near future, though I am thinking about it. If I were to buy one, I'd go with either Intel or OCZ.

Q2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
A2. Price.

Q3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A3. I do not purchase a new PC entirely, I just upgrade.

Q4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
A4. Definitely build. It's fun and I have more control over what is put into it.

Q5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
A5. I'm not sure what you're asking... if you're asking how much an SSD would increase performance in a PC, then yes, extremely important.


----------



## SirWooties

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently have an Intel 520 120GB SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance as well as reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

3-4 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important.


----------



## Subcutaneous

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes - Patriot

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability followed by warranty

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

We only do math with cows here in Kansas.....


----------



## The_chemist21

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I have 3 ssd's ( OCZ vertex 3 and vertex 4 ) Intel 320. I am also considering to get the new Intel 520 or the new Samsung 830*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance > Reliability > Price > Brand, in that order*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Once every Year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I only build Pc's since i have free to choose whatever setup i want*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Next to CPU upgrade SSD is the second choice for performance upgrade*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*USA All the way!*


----------



## skyn3t

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

performance







always

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

of course is to put all my parts together









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely because i like work with performance.


----------



## Thynsiia

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, looking into buying. Considering only intel and OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price per GB and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own system

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important,


----------



## jacksknight

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own one, but was going to purchase one soon. I have been looking at Samsung and Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2 to 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I always build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## DesertRat

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I just recently purchased a Crucial M4 128GB SSD. I was considering primarily Crucial, OCZ, Samsung, and Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price to Performance ratio. Size was a pretty minimal factor in this instance, but min of 64GB.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build a new PC entirely about every 3-5 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Always build my own systems.

*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Previous to actually owning one, not very important. After owning one, I think it's a necessity. I honestly think OEMs like HP, Dell, etc could really boost their image of performance by using SSDs.


----------



## Oorvik

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own an intel 320 series 120gb that has been running great for around seven or eight months. I am planning on purchasing another SSD as a boot drive with minor file storage and am considering any brand (as long as the ratings are great!). I am leaning towards an Intel SSD because out of the box I got a well performing and hassle free experience with it.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
The most important factor when it comes to choosing an SSD is price per performance as long as the price is on the budget side. I'm always stretched out for cash and love upgrading, so it just is natural for me to look for the best out there. Now on the other hand brand comes in when I have been using a companies products successfully for a long period of time, then I will most likely purchase from that same company in the future even if it is at a premium.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I never purchase a new PC in entirety. I will upgrade over maybe a 1-2 year time and eventually have a completely different system than I had years before.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Most definitely I will be building my own PC! It's the most enjoyable part to me.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
When I upgraded from my Western Digital VelociRaptor to my Intel 320 series SSD I noticed a large performance jump. The most noticeable improvement was the snappiness of the system and the fact that I could have it up and running within fifteen seconds! This is why I would have to rate this as extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Glad I'm not Canadian!


----------



## Affinity

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I do and I am not currently looking to purchase another in the foreseeable future at this time.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important. I feel most sluggishness in a system can be fixed with an SSD.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*


----------



## Fuzzoe

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not, I actually have the funds to try and build my own computer this coming up month and was looking into a Corsair









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Well, I've heard that the Sandforce controller is one i should be looking at, and also look for good reviews (not too knowledgeable)

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Last time i got a new PC was 2004, and that is the one I am using now (ancient Dell dimension 4700) I finally get to build my own this coming up month









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Buying the Dell showed me how outdated pre-built computers can become, and so I can say that in the future I plan on building all of my upcoming computers.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I have played around with a friend's computer who had an SSD and compared to my old 5400rpm hard drive, it absolutely flew! I think that in any new build if it allows for an SSD you should definitely consider it a good bit.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## 4.178343

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own an Intel and am not in the market for another.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability 1st, then price and performance tied for 2nd.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build, but you obviously can't do that with laptops which I am going to be switching to for my next system most likely.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. I own an Intel 320 120GB and would love to add a 256GB+ SSD and move my major HDDs to my NAS leaving only SSDs in my main computer.
2. Brand and price. SSDs are already extremely fast for performance matters little to me. I will only buy Intel or Crucial as I've been burnt by the other SSD manufacturers.
3. I upgrade parts yearly, but I hardly ever do a complete PC build as I am constantly upgrading.
4. Definitely build my own.
5. Pretty important.
6. Not Canadian!

Thanks Intel and OC!


----------



## wtomlinson

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own a Crucial M4 120gb. I plan on purchasing either an Intel, or another Crucial M4.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Very important.


----------



## Droviin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own an OCZ Vertex II. I'd like to replace it now.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price to performance ratio is the most important aspect.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I rebuild a PC about once a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. I noticed a huge performance boost when I started using them.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
[US] but 109


----------



## phreakboy

Thank you OCN and Intel for the opportunity, nice time for an upgrade









As for the qustions:

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently run my system from an X-25 G2 and have a a Corsair F120 backup, but it is getting a bit "slow" sometimes so I1m planning to upgrade it inthe near future

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price is an important factor but performance and reliability is first to me, I do not upgrade very often, so I tend to spend more.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually upgrade evry 2 years, but I1m stuck with my Maximus II formuly mobo and Q9550 setup since I get everything I need, though I guess it's high time to upgrade especially because of the SATA III









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I always build my own PC, I like to pick what I run.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Since the first time I pout it in the machince I was like WOW holly s**t...so I think it is extremely important, make your life much easier not talking about the almost 0 waiting times.


----------



## Dark Mantis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Answers

1. Yes, Corsair Performance. Intel, Patriot, Corsair, OCZ

2. Performance

3. Less than 1 year

4. Build my own.

5. Extremely important

6. Not Canadian !


----------



## Sir_Gawain

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
* Yes, I currently own a Mushkin Chronos 128GB SSD, planning on adding more....undecided on which brand as of now.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
* Price & Performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
* 2-3 year, but I am always upgrading individual components









*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
* A mix of both

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
* Extremely

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
New England resident, Massachusetts.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


1. I recently purchased a Plextor M3. Haven't installed it yet though. Not thinking about buying another any time soon.
2. Performance/price/reliability
3. I upgrade bits and pieces here and there over the course of several years.
4. Build my own.
5. Pretty important, but my thoughts might change to extremely important after I finally start using mine


----------



## jazzmaster221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hello Overclockers! We've been very fortunate in recent months to have plenty of opportunity to to give you plenty of opportunity to win some great hardware, and we're not slowing down yet! Intel would once again love to offer Overclock.net members a chance to win some hardware in exchange for providing input on their product lines.
> Intel has passed on the following info about their 330 Series SSDs:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *The perfect blend of cutting edge performance, Intel quality, and value.*
> Ideal for price-conscious enthusiasts looking to upgrade a desktop or notebook PC, the Intel® SSD 330 Series brings SATA 6Gb/s transfer rates to the Intel® Solid-State Drive 300 Family. Offered in the most popular capacities (60GB, 120GB and 180GB), the Intel® SSD 330 Series boosts overall system performance and responsiveness for a broad range of applications.
> *Technology and Performance*
> The SATA 6Gb/s interface doubles the data transfer rate from its SATA 3Gb/s predecessor, powering the Intel® SSD 330 Series to blazing fast sequential reads up to 500MB/s to handle your most demanding applications with ease. The end result: a vastly more responsive PC with quick operating system (OS) boot and application load times, significantly out-performing a typical consumer hard disk drive (HDD).
> *Quality and Reliability You Can Trust*
> The Intel® SSD 330 Series is backed by a 3-year limited warranty and based on 25nm Multi-Level Cell (MLC) Intel® NAND Flash Memory and validated for three years of worry-free useful life. Intel® SSD 330 Series delivers the world class quality, reliability, and customer support you've come to expect from Intel
> 
> 
> 
> What is the prize? *This time, we'll be giving away 3 (three) 120gb, 520 Series SSDs to qualifying participants* - that is no typo, you can learn about the 330 Series and win the 520 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be eligible to win, all you need to do is reply to this thread with your answers to the following questions:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full terms and conditions can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/a/intels-maple-crest-330-series-promotion-contest-terms-conditions
> Entries will close at 12:00AM PST July 20, 2012 and winners will be announced and contacted shortly after.
> Good luck, and cheers to Intel for sponsoring this contest!
Click to expand...

1. no.I plan on buying a ssd when they get larger in storage capacity .i would research the brands to pick the most reliable
2. reliability ,price performance
3.upgrade every 2 years
4.build my own
5 extremely important
6.

3.


----------



## silat

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

1. performance 2. price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 yrs

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build it

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

In Oregon we love our Canadian brothers and sisters.


----------



## magicmike

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I do not currently own one and have been considering a Crucial or Intel brand one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Reliability and performance, then price, brand is irrelevant.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually build a new rig every 18-24 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) From my experiences with my laptop that has an SSD I am now saying pretty important where i used to say not very.


----------



## deltaK

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't currently own one. I was thinking about getting either an Intel or OCZ when I had some extra cash.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price vs. Performance is most important to me.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Probably every 3-4 years or so.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important. Mechanical drives are just soo slow compared to SSDs.


----------



## N_Scorpion

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes and yes! Intel, Samsung and Corsair.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance, with brand coming in second.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually build a new system every 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.


----------



## MetalScrubbs

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Negative. I am planning on buying one soon, Anything good, Intel, Samsung, maybe Crucial

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
I take three points into consideration. 1. Price to GB ratio, if its a ridiculous ration, say 120GB to 300dollars, then I most likely wouldn't buy it , 2. Brand, for obvious reasons. 3. Reviews, If it has a average rating of 3 1/2 stars or less, I would not buy, due to the fact of more hassle then needed.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Probably every 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own, you get a sense of accomplishment that way.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty Important, certain applications are suited for an SSD

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109... am I the only Canadian on here







Happy Canada day


----------



## Mugabuga

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Nope.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Probably the price/performance ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I just upgrade my current one.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Wisconsin.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have an intel SSD in my macbook, and i'm thinking of throwing a crucial SSD in my desktop to loose the reigns on the i7
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Assuming I can afford it, reliability, then capacity.
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 sounds about right
*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build. without a doubt
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
about as important as having oxygen in the air you breathe
*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109


----------



## gmoney411

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own one but I'm considering buying Intel or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty Important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Answer is 21 but I'm a United States Resident.


----------



## hpak

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently own a OCZ Vertex 3 120GB that I got last Christmas.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price/Performance is important, but reliability is key in an SSD.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I've built a couple of new builds a year for the last 3-4 years, but that's because of co-workers and friends wanting a new PC. Last build an A6 APU system for the girlfriend.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Absolutely prefer to build my own rigs. The flexibility and quality of component control is very important to me.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
After having an SSD, I would say that it is very important. I use my rig from gaming to work to video/sound editing and the speed improvements are absolutely worth the premium of an SSD.


----------



## MattGordon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not currently own a SSD, but I'm considering on purchasing one. Intel and Crucial are the ones I'm looking at the most. Intel series is a little bit more expensive, but looks to be a better built drive, while the crucial offers a better price.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price per gig ratio and performance. Why spend so much more on a name when you get a much better performance on something cheaper?*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I have bought 4 laptops in the past, this will be my first stationary system. So, guess 1-2 years?*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I'm building this PC coming up, I want to know I have everything fine tuned, even down to where I'm putting the LEDs inside.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important. If I throw down three times the price compared to a regular hard drive I better be seeing a nice improvement in performance.*


----------



## Agent X68

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own an SSD. I plan on purchasing one in the near future. I am considering Crucial, Corsair, and Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
A mix of reliability and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually every 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Don't know what that's about, I'm in the USA.


----------



## drufause

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
1 yes I do own an SSD. I do plan to purchse more SSD's. I look normally at samsung and crucial ssd.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Stability and warrenty.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? less than 1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? I build my own systems.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) It is becoming more and more of a performance difference maker. Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? 21 but im in the United States.


----------



## RedScorch

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, yes I would like to get one sometime.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*N/A US resident*


----------



## Rdio

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes and no.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*109*


----------



## [email protected]

3 MORE weeks til deadline! Sign up!







Ohh the excitement!


----------



## lob3s

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I do not currently own an SSD, but my next build will certainly have have an SSD. I'm considering all brands, but I'm looking at Crucial mainly because the balance between quality and price.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, because I don't have much to spend on computer parts.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I build my own PCs to save money and for the fun experience.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important. Hard drives are a huge bottleneck for high performance PCs.*


----------



## alex-tpc

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently own SSDs: OCZ Vertex 3, OCZ Vertex, Intel 510*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years mostly to refresh CPU+Board and GPUs (and SSDs







)*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not applicable


----------



## lifeskills

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own 2 SSD's, planning on buying more. Looking at Crucial, Samsung, OCZ, Kingston, Intel, and others

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

I like a reliable SSD that performs well, and a reasonable price is important as well.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I try to wait 3 years before replacing a computer

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important. Best thing ever

Thanks Intel and OCN for the contest


----------



## abinash5230

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no i dont

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3yrs

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

buy a branded system

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important looking at todays needs of gaming

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

indian resident


----------



## MrHankyBoy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

- No I do not currently own one, but I do plan on purchasing one soon. Brand would be Crucial, Intel, or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

- Performance and reliability for a reasonable price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

- Every 1-2 Years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

- Definitely build my own, because I want to pick and choose the exact components that go in my system, and plus I can get an awesome case!









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

- From what I've seen from my friends who own one, its like night and day for the performance, I feel like it is very important on the performance just based on the fact everything loads much quicker and thus more time for activities.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

- Lols Canada? whats that


----------



## Lonestar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*- Yes I own a Samsung 830 considering picking up another for RAID*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*- price, performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*- Constantly upgrading parts*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*- Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*- Extremely important.*


----------



## NV43

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Looking to pick one up in the future, don't have one right now. Looking into Crucial/Samsung/Plextor/OCZ/Intel. Basically whatever I can get my hands on.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance ratio, durability/stability, warranty.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Can't really assess this at the moment. Haven't used a system with one, but I'm sure its hard to go back once you experience it. Probably pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not relevant.


----------



## Broseidon

1. _Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_

Considering - probably OCZ or Intel









2. _What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_

Definitely price. SSDs are fast enough that I'm not worried about a few MB/s here and there.

3. _How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

I try to every two years, but sometimes it's longer.

4. _Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_

IF YOU BUILD IT, THEY WILL COME!

5. _How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)_

Pretty important - depends on the usage.


----------



## ThatGingerGuy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No.
Maybe, Intel & Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Previously bought, want to start building.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I'm from the U.S, what's a Canadian?*


----------



## MrMason

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own an OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD, it is my first one and I love it. I am starting to run low on space though so will be looking for another soon.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*I try to get the best price/performance ratio I can.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 1-2 years I start replacing components.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Definitely build my own, unless I need a new laptop for school.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important and I didn't even know what I was missing until I purchased one.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*lolz silly Canucks*


----------



## HmoobYaj87

]1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, OCz, Intel, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

price and performance and warranty

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 yrs

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

very important,
after owning a ocz vertex plus, one of the slower ssd out there (200 mb/s) ,i was amazed how much faster these are to hhd. can't imagine the one's at 550mb/s read/write speed.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?[/B][/B]

I'm Asian ;P


----------



## Wabbit16

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, but I have placed an order for one that should be arriving soon!







I ordered an OCZ Agility 3 60GB to replace my dying main drive*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price and performance I would consider the biggest factors - value for money is always tops!*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to buy the parts separately and build up my own systems. This gives me a better view of what parts I have and this simplifies troubleshooting. Also, nothing beats that bond you have with your equipment if it boots up!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*


----------



## FOXdie31

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Do not currently own, but planning on getting one, perhaps Intel or Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build a PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important for future, even now but price makes it a want, not a need.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
The answer is 42......


----------



## gnipun

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No, but planning to buy it soon. I have heard good reviews about the OCZ and Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance. I want the SSD to be reliable.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Usually between 2 to 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I usually buy a branded one (and upgrade the hard drive/memory, if required)

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important. It will speed up my booting time and my applications would launch faster.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
21


----------



## Wild Wally

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and Yes. I own an OCZ already but I look for price/performance ratio and am considering other brands as well.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

price/performance ratio.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I never buy a new PC but I upgrade the one I have every 6 months or sooner.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own. Have not purchased a branded PC since 1994.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.


----------



## andrew99

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I plan on getting a Crucial SSD or an Intel SSD*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price to performance ratio*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase components about 1-2 years.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own build.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*US resident*


----------



## ko1n92

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Intel 520 120GB*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price to performance ratio, I prefer Intel and Kingston over other brands.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

What is this about ? anyways .. *21*


----------



## Assimilator87

1. I own several SSDs and am considering purchasing more. Currently, I'm considering OCZ because they have the Everest 2 controller for performance, and whenever price is the only concern, they usually lead in that front as well. I've also had great experiences when dealing with their customer service.

2. The most important considerations when I purchase for myself are a mix of performance and price. When I'm buying for other people, reliability and price are the top criteria.

3. I build a completely new computer probably every two years, but I upgrade computers about every six months.

4. I prefer to build my own PCs.

5. SSDs are extremely important to overall system responsiveness.


----------



## thenookie

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, considering OCZ and Corsair*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price and product reputation*.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
][/B]Pretty important[/B][/B]


----------



## Canis-X

Hey thanks OCN and Intel for the oportunity!!









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes I do own one and may be purchasing one from someone else in the near future. / Intel, OCZ and Samsung are who I was going to look at.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, performance, and reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I replace parts on my main rig roughly every 6 months or so.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Always build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important!!*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*....from the USA*


----------



## Dtrain317

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*My machine currently has 2 SSDs. I have a Crucial 64GB which I use for my operating system, and an Intel 128GB I use for gaming. I would like to add another SSD or two in the near future, the speed is amazing compared to my old machines using standard 7200 RPM drives.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, although I haven't been working with SSD long enough to give much consideration to other aspects of the drive.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Back when I was a slave to the customized Dell, I would go over 3 years w/out buying a new PC. However, now that I can build my own rig I will most likely be making periodic upgrades as new hardware enters the market.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Built my first PC a little over a month ago and there's no turning back.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important. While it's hard to notice some differences between SSD and 7200 RPM because I am going from a pentium 4 with 2 gigs of ram to a core i7 Ivy Bridge with 16 gigs of ram, the speed with which data is transferred from one drive to another, and the time it takes windows to load, have vastly improved from my old machine.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*People live in Canada?*


----------



## SPACECOW123

1. I've got a Crucial m4 and I'm considering to buy a new one soon

2. Obiously the performance

3. 3 years

4. Build my own ofcourse









5. Extremely important

6. Haha in Holland we don't care about maths, we don't even care about school


----------



## Kwackdong

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, not yet.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and then price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109


----------



## Vathral

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Nope, don't own one yet. The brands I would most consider would be Intel, Samsung and Sandisk for their reputation and reliability in the SSD game.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price is still not where I'm comfortable with for my budget but otherwise, performance is the key for me.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I normally only buy Intel, haven't had the time to make friends with AMD, and usually I upgrade every other tick. Was going to go with Sandy but school costs has shattered my dreams. Really want to upgrade before the end of the year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Put together my own. I don't trust what the big companies use for components so I like to be in control of warranties and such.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I've seen and felt what SSD does to a system. It really is a big improvement over HDD. Especially when multi tasking several programs. So yeah, extremely important.


----------



## Cha0s89

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes.
Yes if the price is right.
Intel or Crucial

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, performance, and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
About every 2 - 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important.


----------



## hindolio

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Do not currently own, but plan to purchase an Intel or Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Priorities are reliability, price and performance, in that order*.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*It has been over three years since my last build.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Building is neat!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*For now and the near future, an SSD is pretty important in any new build.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?[/QUOTE]
*...*


----------



## Tigersoul

1) No and Yes, crucial ssd

2) Performance + reliability

3) 2-3

4) Building own

5) seems ssd's are worth the purchase

6) not Canadian


----------



## brumby05

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. Don't own, really want one. Looking at Intel and Samsung.

2. Performance, price

3. 2-4 years.

4. Build own

5. I don't have one, but I think they are becoming more important. I plan on getting a laptop this summer and an ssd is a must


----------



## Cyrious

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, i own a Patriot Pyro 60GB. No, i dont plan on purchasing something new in the near future. If i were, I'd grab either an intel, crucial, or samsung SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance, and reliability are what im looking for when i get a new one.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years, i dont get enough cash for yearly rebuilds.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build, ALWAYS build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.


----------



## remnant

so close!


----------



## MasterSplint3r

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I hope to get an intel or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance and reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I usualy upgrade something in my PC every 1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Always build!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*With the growing demand for them I would have to say pretty important.*


----------



## nathris

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, own OCZ and Kingston. Considering Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/GB.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Never.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Single biggest performance upgrade you can give to a PC.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Here we go again...

(110 + 15) / (5 - 4) = 125
110 + (15/5) - 4 = 109
((110 + 15) / 5) - 4 = 21


----------



## PurE GaminG

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
i currently don't own ssd but if i had the money i would consider Intel, Kingston Sandisk.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

never bought ssd before its my first time but if had to guess it would most likely be , price and performance ratio.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
believe it or not i bought my first pc in 2001 and i still have im typing off it now

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

the first pc was bought from pc world branded hp didn't know anything about computers i used my student grant to purchase it.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

after reading reviews and on forums it is extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Zero4549

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own and happy with Intel and OCZ. Also considering Crucial, Samsung, Plextor for future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

In order:
Reliability, Performance, Cost, Capacity.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3+ Years. Upgrades every 6-12 months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Depends on the build. Let's go with *"Pretty Important"*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian.


----------



## Sqrldg

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own one but am planning on buying one in the next 6 months. Crucial M4 is at the top of my list right now.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance followed by price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years, but hopefully more often in the future.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A living here in the mile high city.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Answer: No i do not currenty own a SSD but i am planning to purchase one in the near future, i havent considered any brands yet!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Answer: To increase loading times of booting windows and videogames primarily.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Answer: Once every 3 to 5 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Answer: I would definitely prefer to build my own PC (as i already have done so)

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Answer: As i have no experiance with any SSD i would say pretty important. Sinds this ssd improves games loading times.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Answer: I am dutch


----------



## Blackcurrent

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own a Intel SSD. I consider Samsung and Intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely important
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Not Canadian, Dutch*


----------



## Novakanedj

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I've just recently bought a Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB for my laptop because I haven't experienced SSD performance before and it was a steal at £64.99 on offer through scan.co.uk







.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance per £ is what I usually look for when I'm purchasing any component in my systems. I try and make sure I get the performance I want for the money I'm willing to pay out.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually purchase a new system every 2-3 years or when the system starts to feel its age when running modern software and games. Currently limited to a laptop as I sold the Motherboard, Memory, CPU and Graphics card out of my main rig. Looking to build an X79 watercooled system over time.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I've always built my own systems since my first PC in 1997. Doesn't make sense to buy prebuilt and get overcharged for hardware and bundled software you don't want. You get exactly what you want from a self build.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Since experiencing SSD performance in the past couple of weeks it's pretty important because it makes the system that much more responsive over a platter drive system, even in Raid0 (which I used to have with 2x Spinpoint F3).

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Not for me thanks, I'm British







.


----------



## Xylene

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own two. I plan on buying another OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Extremely important


----------



## hellfire353

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
<<Yes, I have a samsung branded SSD.>>
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
<<I consider price, performance,reliability and warranty.>>
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
<<Three to Four years tops>>
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
<<I prefer builsing my own PC>>
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
<<Pretty important>>

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
<<Not canadian>>


----------



## koonj

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

> I do not currently own any SSDs. Yes, I am planning to buy SSD in a few months or so. I am considering to buy high reliability/performance SSDs like Intel, Crucial and Samsung

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

>Price and performance are the most important consideration. I also choose drive reliability as another important consideration.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

>I am currently undergoing upgrades for my current PC which is about 3 years, and 4 months old. I do not plan to purchase a new PC anytime, and prefer to upgrade

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

>Build my own PC

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

>With the recent advancement made in SSDs, I rank it as extremely important to increase my PC performance/load times

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

21


----------



## Whitechapel

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I own one right now and no I do not plan on purchasing one in the near future. I am considering Crucial again.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, best bang for the buck.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I've only ever owned two personal desktops, I just built this one this week.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Custom builds. I plan out everything.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. I count on it for my resource-heavy work, this hard drive makes all I do possible. I could never go back to the previous drives.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## rainmaker

*1*. I currently own 2 OCZ and 1 Corsair. Will try Intel and Samsung sometime this year.

*2.* Performance > Brand > Price

*3.* 6 months to 1 year

*4.* Build my own

*5.* Extremely important

*6.* Not Canadian. Maltese!

Thanks for the contest.
Mark


----------



## Blameless

1. Yes, I own an SSD and yes I am planning on purchasing one in the near future. I'm considering Crucial, Intel, and Plextor.

2. The most important considerations when purchasing an SSD are price, reviews, and controller type.

3. I purchase new PCs approximately twice a year.

4. Build my own.

5. Pretty important.


----------



## CapricornOne

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes sir! Samsung 830 128gb.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance first and foremost, price is an afterthought

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years seems to be the trend!

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Custom, custom, custom all the way!!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important in terms of work! (pro audio)

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Orange county homie here!


----------



## zijincheng

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No ssd, looking for one right now.
Samsung, Intel, OCZ in that order.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, speed doesn't matter as I'm moving from a 7200rpm drive anyways

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own! So much more fun!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Very important in all aspects except fps in games

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

21! Greetings from the great north!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own a SSD, If I were to purchase a new SSD I would go for either of these brands: Crucial, Samsung, Intel

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and Stability/Lifespan

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years+

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*


----------



## Go Sabino Go

*/ROLL 1-100 !!!!! CMON LADY LUCK!!!*









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes i own a corsair force gt, it runs fast but i wish i looked into the reliabilty of intel first cause i would have changed brands, and i would most likely buy an intel in the future.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and reliability foremost, performance as long as its over the 300 mb/s point*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2 years or so, upgrade once a year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build







*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*VERY important, depending on your apps, but i will never put an OS on a HDD agian most likely*

*Thanks for the chance!*


----------



## Laylow

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

_Planning to purchase one in the future. I have considering the Intel and Crucial brands._

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
_Most important factors to me are reliability and price_.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

_Usually every 3/4 years_.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

_I prefer to build my own, have been doing so for the past 11 years._

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

_I feel it is very important to system performance, especially since boot and access times are decreased._


----------



## bobfig

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*i own 1 at the moment but and possible to get another for other computers in the house. brands would be samsung 830, crucial m4, and plexor m3. intel would be there but they are not goog in price to performance ratio*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*i would say the reputation of the drive being reliable and a good price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*i dont persay buy new pc i upgrade part of it at time so it more evolves. this happens 1-2 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*its good for performance but in my opinion would be one of my last upgrade.*


----------



## mbtechplus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Oh yes i do i am loving it got to get one more







OCZ-AGILITY3 60.0GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Service after sale and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years ,will actually upgrading this year (asus stiker formula 2 ) miss out on SB now going for Z77 and Ivy with asus sabertooth









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Building my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only]







What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?









21


----------



## SuperSlayer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I currently own an OCZ 30GB and am looking to purchase another 60GB+ SSD (brand not yet known) in the very near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? I weigh the capacity, price and overall reviews of a product before purchase. If a drive is the right price and size, but there is not a lot of positive talk about the drive, it will not be considered an option.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years (replace/upgrade parts).

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? I build my own. OEM's dish out too much 'flash' on their machines that I'm not interested in.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Pretty important when considering my job.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? N/A

Thank you Intel and Overclock.net!


----------



## Norinco

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own an Intel X-25M 80 GB and plan to purchase a new SSD within the next month. I'm considering Intel, Samsung, or Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Low price while competitive in capacity, performance, and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own systems.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

US Resident.


----------



## bigmac11

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently own ssd and not planning on purchasing another.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Important


----------



## Matt-Matt

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own a Crucial M4. I plan to eventually grab another 64GB for raid or just go with a 120GB/240GB SSD (or 128/256)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, Performance and brand all play a role to me. Warranty is a big factor for any component too.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't buy new PC's, i upgrade my current when it's needed.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own, it's more fun that way!









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Now that i've got an SSD, i feel that it's extremely important for overall system performance. You don't understand the difference untill you actually use it in your own PC.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I don't even understand why Canadian only?


----------



## Barca

whats the status of this?


----------



## RetroSpiderman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years with upgrades along the way

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US resident


----------



## megadeth666

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I dont, but have plans to buy. Intel, Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

In order: Price, performance, brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important, for those looking for performance and reliability to your system!


----------



## Zvejniex

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I dont own a SSD and im not planing to get one because they are too expensive, atleast for now.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*At the moment its price, but as it drops i would say the performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Well, i buy them pretty rarely 2-3 years, but i update components once a year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I definitely prefer building my own rig, because I can customize the PC better for my needs.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Well, I think its extremely important, especially if you're recording videos (Gameplays). And I'm doing that in fact i made a Youtube channel for battlefield 3, but after first video I'm starting to quite, because while recording I get below 30 FPS and it affects my performance pretty badly.
Here is a youtube link if you consider me as a candidate!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9OcVqayqDg


----------



## krytikul

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two corsair, and one ocz ssd

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The price and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely, life without an ssd after using one can be a pain


----------



## Imports>Muscles

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own an G.Skill but I am considering buying an Intel or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance, and brand. Who wants a great SSD with a brand named called Verbatim, I know I'd pass that up even if it were $0.25 per GB.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't purchase a new pc but I purchase new parts every few months.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Programs load instantly, what's there more to say? Hard drives are a thing of the past and clearly the future is SSD.


----------



## rhyneman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do not but really would like to have one. Brands with good track records are usually who I purchase from, but as of late have not done much research.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Size and Track record. If others have problems with it, I try not to get that brand/version. Most of the time is the version more than the brand.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I havent purchased a PC in 3+ years now. My PC gets upgrades when others upgrade their systems. Thus my PC is named Frankenstein. Although I did purchase a GPU a while back.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Gotta build my own! its the only way that I know everything is done right!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*They can vary in usefulness. Most people just like the quick load times on games/OS, but things like video editing or img processing.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Wish I had some milk in a bag right now or a Mountie friend. Alas, the states have neither.*


----------



## Fickle Pickle

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Samsung 830 64gb SSD as a boot drive. I do plan on buying another Samsung 830 SSD at the end of the year.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own PC!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important because it speeds up everything.


----------



## gmpotu

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own interl X25-M 80GB, I have an OCZ 256GB Vertex4 in the mail from newegg that I just purchased. I'm not planning to purchase any more SSD's unless I sell one 1st.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price per Performance per GB

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important -- if there was a most important I would probably select that

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian -- hint guys (P > E > MD > AS)


----------



## Triniboi82

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, 120GB corsair force GT. Maybe another corsair, kingston or samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance>price>brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Hands down build my own. Never bought a branded system.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important,the overall user experience is much faster,I'll never go back to booting from a regular HDD agin. This is the future of storage, will be great to see these completely phase out regular HDD storage....& be more affordable for larger capacities.
*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*G8t I suck @ math anyw:headscrat*


----------



## alex4069

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US born and raised


----------



## WarMachine357

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?]
Currently own a OCZ Agility 3 and Crucial M4. I'm considering another Crucial, Samsung, or Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability comes first then price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I build my own PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
US Illinois


----------



## LightMassKiller

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't own one, but I plan on attaining a Crucial 128GB.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Durability, how long it will last me.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years, constantly upgrading though.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Very important. Storing games and the OS on for fast boots and loading times.


----------



## Soldier1107

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Answer: I currently own 3 SSD's, in which I just fried all 3 of them! I will absolutely be replacing them ASAP, and never again will I buy anything but Intel, due to multiple RMA's on OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Answer: Brand, must be Intel.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Answer: I have 4 kids, about every 2-3 years it's time to build a new one









4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Answer: Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Answer: Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Answer: N/A


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?* OCZ VERTEX4 128gb

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?* Price and Performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* every 6-9 months i upgrade not sure if that counts. i tend to get new ideas and build new systems because i get bored with the old set up. its an addiction.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system* (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?[/B] i build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)* extremely important


----------



## joelchoy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, 128GB Crucial M4*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and reliability*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, I use a Seagate Momentus XT hybrid drive. I do plan on purchasing one, I will get one when the price drops more and my current Momentus XT needs replacing. No brand preference, as long as it's not sandforce based, too many horrible horrible experience with sandforce based ssd.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, performance and a good reliable warranty.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years. I upgrade parts every year, the last time I moved to a completely new PC was 5 years ago.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important Can't get enough of that speed!*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*What isn't it? Plus your lack of parentheses disturbs me greatly.*

*If you must know:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



110 + 15/5 - 4 = 109
(110 + 15) / 5 - 4 = 21


----------



## immortalityoc

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Answer: I Currently do not own an SSD But am in the process of purchasing one soon Im Considering Intel And Kingston

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Answer: When I am purchasing an SSD I look at the All out Qualtiy of the product.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Answer: I purchase a new PC about once every 3-4 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Answer: I Personally enjoy having the maximum amount of control over what parts go into my PC so I Build my own rigs

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Answer: From all The reviews and various threads I have read to the video review I have seen, I think they are essential For a PC to utilize its maximum potential!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Answer: Im not Canadian I just enjoy math a lil the answers 109!


----------



## Tiagowski

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, Sandisk Exteme 120GB.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important feature that I look for in an SSD is price/performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 Years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own pc.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I feel that an SSD is pretty important to system performance.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Im not Canadian.*


----------



## knd775

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No; Yes; Intel, Crucial, and Samsung*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, Performance*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*US Resident*


----------



## NostraD

Thanks for the opportunity! How exciting!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I don't currently own an SSD. Although I don't have any immediate plans to purchase an SSD, I would love to have one as the start of a new system build!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? I would have to say price and performance are definately the top 2 considerations for me. The trick is, as with most consumer electronics - you generally "get what you pay for". I have read many of the reviews on various SSD's, and it seems that many provide no great benefit in performance (not a noticeable speed increase). So as a consumer the SSD would have to be readily and thouroughly researched to ensure an adequate performance increase to offset the additional cost. Ultimately 1)performance 2)price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would say 3 years or more, considering that I don't really buy a computer, rather I buy components and upgrade.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Definately prefer to build my own!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I'm thinking the hard drive is probably at the bottom of the list of upgrades in most systems (to be honest). That being said, if you want a top-of-the-line system with outstanding performance in ALL areas, then the SSD is a must have!

Thanks again OCN!


----------



## skylarmb

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I currently own one but do not plan on purchasing another very soon as i dont have much money. If i bought another one it would be Intel, OCZ, or Samsung
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price to performance
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
2-3 years
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I always build my own
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Pretty important. I dont think most people realize how much sluggishness comes from a regular hard drive.


----------



## jcm42398

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I have 2x Corsair Force GT 128GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I live in CA, USA


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Quote:
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 
> 3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
> 
> 5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
> 
> 6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


1. Yes and I will buy more in the future. Considering Crucial, Samsung, Intel and OCZ...maybe

2. Price/gig, performance and reliability.

3. Once a year usually.

4. Self-Built.

5. Very important. Boot Drive is essentially a must have IMO.

6. Live in the capital of the world.


----------



## infernalrob3rt

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes i do, and i was thinking of getting a new one. A OCZ one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Less than a 1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian


----------



## Kryten451

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have 2 recently purchased Samsung 830/128GB units

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance over Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important for general use, but I use any old HDD for BOINC crunching machines

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
LOL, pick on the poor Canadians









Thanks Kryten451


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, and yes, Intel, Crucial or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price then reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

once a year between a laptop and desktop

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build a desktop, but buy laptops (customized)

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian, but it's 21


----------



## IEATFISH

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I just upgraded from my Crucial C300 128GB to a Samsung 830 256GB. I have considered getting an SSD for our HTPC as the mechanical drive is a bit slow. I have looked at Intel drives and heard almost all good things. The only downside is the price.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*With SSDs, the most important factor has been reliability. After that, performance and price. Brand is irrelevant to me if the other categories are satisfied.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I like to think every 2-3 years but it ends up being at least yearly. I get the itch too much...*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Prefer to build my own due to being able to control each and every part that goes in. If there was a reasonably priced prebuilt system with decent components (i.e. not OEM 250W PSUs, etc.) I would be very open to looking into it.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Now, very important. Files are getting larger, programs are getting heftier, and I love being able to boot very quickly. For some reason my MB has an issue with going to sleep but I can shutdown and boot up so fast now it isn't really important to me.*


----------



## Atham

1. No, but I am planning on buying an SSD. I will be going with Intel.
2. Price per performance is the major factor, as well as the brand. Bigger brands - better customer service
3. Every 3 or 4 years.
4. I build my own PC
5. Extremely important - Reliability, speed, quality build, right to brag








6. Not Candian.

Is this shipped to Europe as well?


----------



## arod15891

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
[/B]
Yes I currently own an SSD. A 120GB Corsair GT and I Like it a lot. I am planning to get another one most likely an Intel brand since I heard a lot of good things about their SSDs. but if I could get win one all the better









*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand and Price are two important factors for me.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 years. I change parts or buy new PCs ever 1 -2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I prefer to build my own PC. Cheaper,better and much more satisfying.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

It is extremely importance. That is the whole point for me to invest in one.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

This question does not apply to me since I am a US resident.


----------



## Cavey00

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not, but plan on one for my new build. I was considering Intel because of the reputation, but also considered Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
A mix of price and reliability (performance I guess).

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Typically every 2-3 years. Due to economic reasons that has been stretched a bit longer lately.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Used to purchase Dell exclusively because I was lacking the info to build one and didn't want to waste money trying. Then after running into tweaking roadblocks and financial roadblocks, I build and would never buy a branded system again!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Depends on the machine. HTPC that's always or mostly on? Less important. Gaming rig that you only fire up for fun? Well, that's my next rig and it's crucial!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian. Inside joke? Will have to ask my brother in law.


----------



## TiHawk560

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes I own a SSD. Intel and Crucial are the only brands I would consider.

2. *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance/Price/Brand in that order.

3. *How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years.

4. *Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

5. *How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important. I will never use a HDD again.

6. *[Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109


----------



## Skoobs

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently have a Mushkin Castillo sata2 120gb SSD. I am probably going to purchase a new one this weekend, or the beginning of this coming week, and am considering Samsung, crucial, plextor, and mushkin. However, I havent researched enough to make a decision, and i havent decided how much i want to spend.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance, reviews (newegg, on these forums, and on tech websites), and sometimes brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over three years if i build it well in the first place.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Always build my own. love the process, love the results.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Very important, if you want your computer to be an absolute joy to use.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US of A


----------



## flash2021

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do own one (OCZ Agility), I am considering buying another one in the near future for more storage

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance then price then brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build mine myself, with refreshes every couple years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important. If i have a friend with a computer older than 2 years, and they need a quick upgrade, the first 2 things I suggest are a)get an SSD for primary boot disk and b)upgrade memory if applicable

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? lol, pass me the canadian bacon please


----------



## BadFoxtrot

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I don't own one. However, I will be purchasing one later for my custom laptop. I don't need, but I'd look at Intel or Kingston first.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price per GB
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Building my own PC would be great, but I require something mobile, so Malibal laptop.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty Important*


----------



## kelvintheiah

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't own any SSD yet but if i were to purchase, ill be looking at intel, ocz and kingston on the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
performance and price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
whenever im needing a new. usually i upgrade my components every year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
important due to its fast read and write.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## chewdude

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes 2 Intel 120g and a 80g. 3 ocz 120g and 3 60g. 1 Samsung 256g. not looking to buy in the near future but never say never. if I were to buy it would be an intel ocz samsung or crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price,Performance-reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
always build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
will not ever own one without a ssd again.


----------



## egotrippin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I currently own and Yes I'm considering purchase of another. I own OCZ drives now but I've read good things about the Intel 520 series and it's the only drive I have considered switching to.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Less than 1 year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own, unless it's a laptop or other mobile device*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important - wouldn't think of having my OS installed on anything else*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I'm American, and we rank 25th worldwide in math*


----------



## Sir CJ Suhr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, Yes Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, Price/Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3+ plus years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Always bought pre-built but plan on building my first computer this month

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A


----------



## SHELDORE01

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*i do not currently own a SSD drive i do plan on buying one my prefered brand is intel*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*the most important consideration i make when buying a SSD is Performance,Price,Brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*i purchase a new PC every 2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own system allows for better customization*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*its extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Im not a canadian resident therefore unable to solve this problem*


----------



## Eiko

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own a 32gb OCZ SSD. I would consider one for my desktop if the price was right.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price/Performance, Performance Gain, and Reliability*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I don't purchase computers. I buy an upgrade at a time until none of the parts are the originals. The rate that this happens depends on factors such as the performance gain of new products vs old products and my financial status.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I have hands and a screwdriver. I'm not gonna pay ridiculous prices for midgrade hardware, corporate bloatware, and peripherals I will never touch.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Depends on the system. My gaming PC is only currently bottlenecked by the hard disk and my horrifically slow internet.*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*Technically I'm a legal U.S. resident. I don't even think I have to answer this one... I got 109, but I couldn't test into college algebra.







*


----------



## varaques

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I don't currently own A SSD . but I do plan on purchasing one in the near future . the brands I'm Considering are Intel & OC2

2: What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

I Take Price ,performance & Brand All Into Consideration. I like to get The best bang for my bucks .

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 5 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I Prefer To Build My Own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? I Am Not From Canada but I'm Pretty Sure The Answer Is 21:thumb:


----------



## sorncc

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Intel, OCZ or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price with perfomance in mind

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Own system

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

-


----------



## lwg660

1. I own an OCZ Agility 3, 120GB

2. performance

3. 1-2 years

4. I prefer to build myown PC.

5. Extremely important

6. USA resident.


----------



## Rubers

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I've been looking at the M4 with a purchaseful eye...

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price: performance and also pricerice for platter drives.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I just upgrade =D But once every 3 years I end up with a new system.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance).

I don't have one so I can't comment


----------



## PerfectKiwi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I plan purchasing one. I am considering Intel
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own system
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I am american


----------



## YouGotJaked

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?* I currently own an Intel 320 80GB and an OCZ Vertex 4 128GB drive, but I am considering buying Crucial and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?* Reliability, price and capacity. Performance and brand are usually a bonus.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Around every 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?* Build my own!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)* It depends on the system, but for the most part I'd say extremely to pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?* Not Canadian sooooooo yeah


----------



## Mindaugaszxx

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
_No, they are too expensive for me. And I'm not planning to buy one soon._

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
_Price._

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
_Over 3 years_

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
_Build my own._

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
_Pretty important._

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
_I'm not Canadian_


----------



## mgaggy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

• Yes, I have a OCZ 128gig, but I'd like to get one with more capacity.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

• A good balance of price and performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

• About every three years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

• Build my own!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

• Depends on what you are working on, but for general use the time saved is a huge benefit for me.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

• N/A


----------



## Cawifre

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
:: I own a Crucial SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
:: Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
:: Over 3

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
:: Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
:: pretty important


----------



## AsTR0s-

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I already have an SSD and it's a Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The price and the performances.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

less than 1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important on speed execution

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

21


----------



## ilikevoltaire

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't currently own one, but am planning on buying one in the very near future. I've been eyebaalling ocz makes because their pricing seems to be the most competitive around the 60gb range.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Speed and price, of course









*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Let's go with every 2-3.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Not very important, I consider it a luxury, though I've h eard that it bottlenecks top performance systems. But I think they'd have to be doing some really intense stuff for that to come into play or relevance.


----------



## dnnk

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Not yet, but i'm definately debating between kingston's hyperX series or intel's 520.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance. But if anything, priceerformance ratio.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Less than a year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I personally prefer to build my own PC.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I believe its its important to keep a solid, stable hard drive running for an operating system.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109


----------



## ChubbyNinja

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I do not own an SSD at the moment, but plan to upgrade to one in the near future. Any brands would be good, preferably an Intel SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
When purchasing an SSD, performance would be first, secondly price, thirdly brand.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I prefer to build my own PC, more choices and customization.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Very important because it impact the booting and loading time, plus it's a lot faster than mechanical drives.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
United States resident, not applicable


----------



## SGTThor

Lets see how my luck is

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No I do not and I will hold off on buying till the Price comes down some and the capacity increases.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, Brand quality & reliability, capacity.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
The last time I bought a PC was back in 1989. Other than the one and only Laptop 5 years ago.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I rather build my own PC, Customization & choice of parts, no bloatware.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important but compaired to Price & capacity a 1 Tb HDD could be bought, Yes it would make the PC faster, ie: booting up, Program start up and no worries of fragmentation.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I'm in the U.s.A.


----------



## speedys4

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, so far I'm only consider Intel and Samsung
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability
*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Less than a year.
*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I personally prefer to build my own PC.
*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty Important
*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
US residents!


----------



## khaxnguyen

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently own Samsung 830*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Stability and Durability in each GBperDollar*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*An SSD is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT to a system performance.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
110+15/5-4=109

This is a word problem so do you still use order of operations?
I'm not Canadian so not my problem.


----------



## circeseye

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes,
I'm considering Intel, Samsung, or Plextor
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability and Price
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 2 to 3 years or sooner depending on need
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
i only build my own pc's
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
US resident! no need for math


----------



## Maximus4

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes I own one. Crucial , samsung and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability, price and performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade what has to be upgraded.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I build my own !*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*


----------



## nexos

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a 64GB Crucial m4 and am considering either a second for RAID0 when RST drivers are updated for TRIM or getting a single 128GB from OCZ or Samsung, depending on prices.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price is the biggest factor, followed by performance and then reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I try and keep it to every two years, but it's hard with all the new tech that keeps coming out.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build FTW!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
After having one for a year and being back on a system with a mechanical, I'm going to say extremely. If I'm using Win7, I want it on an SSD

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I hate this Missouri heat.....


----------



## illipinoG

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- Yes, I own a Samsung and a Crucial SSD. I'm currently looking at another Samsung or Plextor SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
- I am more interested in the price and performance aspects of an SSD.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
- Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
- pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
- US Resident


----------



## Blakpaladin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No I do not, yes I do. I would consider purchasing Corsair, OCZ, Kingston, and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Definitely Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Less than a year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own, so much that I don't let friends and family buy branded PC's. I build theirs FOR them, and they're happier that way.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important.*


----------



## donaldip

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Ans: Own a crucial m4 64 Gb. Planning on buying a 512 GB in the future. Considering Intel or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Ans: Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Ans: 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Ans: Build my own PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Ans: Pretty important


----------



## Talynn67

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes I have two of them under my thumb, and I would definitely get more. The brands i would consider are Mushkin and Crucial, my last Intel experience though it works good now, the first drive was a BSOD dud so I don't want to do that again.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability, Performance, Price*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Less than a year, come on contest, Daddy needs a new folding SSD!*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build Desktops, Buy the Laptop*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*USA!, USA!, USA!*


----------



## Masked

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and I only buy Intel SSD's.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Warranty...Price is important but, if the warranty services are exceptional then price is put on the back burner.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 9 months I'd say is accurate.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I feel that it's important as a boot drive but, to overall performance, is not always worth the price.


----------



## Mattyd893

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own a 240GB SanDisk Extreme drive, I am considering another drive that has full synchronous NAND or alternatively a PCIe SSD for better real life transfer rates.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

A combination of everything, but ultimately Price Vs Perfomance. Brand is not that important as a similar warranty is availbale on most products and RMA is good with every company I've ever had to RMA with.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Never buy a new complete PC, constantly upgrade components!

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own, get exactly what I want and high performance PCs from major brands are overpriced because of the brand name.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important. Best, most noticeable upgrade I've done in the last 12 months.


----------



## tismon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own three SSDs, OCZ Vertex II, Intel 330, and RunCore 50mm PATA SSD (not quite the same), and am not planning on getting any others few at least a few months. Afterall, the 330 just came in about 2 weeks ago









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Tie between speed and quality usually based on reviews

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build...period

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Depends on the application. Very important for some (durability, constant IO use, etc), and not worth it for others


----------



## ancalime

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

_Yes I own a 120GB Mushkin Chronos and a 120GB OCZ Agility 3. I do plan on purchasing a larger SSD in the future. I am considering all brands, like to keep an open mind!







_

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

_Performance and reliability are my two most important considerations. SSDs are equipment I expect to be using everyday for many years and I am willing to fork over a little more money anytime I can get material improvements in the two aforementioned categories._

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years?

_I usually change parts every year or so but don't get an entirely new PC often._

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
_
Build my own of course!_

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
_
Extremely important. After my experience with my first SSD (Mushkin Chronos) I can not get back to regular HDD drives. These things are fast and definitely worth the money.
_
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

_Americano here._


----------



## willyb0b

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own a Corsair Force GT 120gb. I will purchase another when I find a good deal - especially on brands Crucial, Corsair, Intel, Kingston, Mushkin.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Quality, warranty, performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build only

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

USA resident here


----------



## lacrossewacker

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a measly 64 gig Samsung 830 series. I bought it in January 2012 for 120 dollars! It's amazingly quick though and has increased the responsiveness of my PC ten fold. I can potentially consider any brand, however, at this time, the brands that stick out the most to me are Intel for it's speed, reliability, and awesome warranty, followed by Samsung 830 series for their solid performance in sequential transfers which matters most for the average PC user. Lastly, the Crucial M4 is another great choice. Unlike nearly every other SSD out on the market, the Crucial M4 came out charging $1/Gigabyte, which was relatively cheap at the time. In my opinion, the Crucial M4 came out and said "look at me, I am an SSD.....and I'm affordable!" This completely threw off the competitors whom were left with only one choice; decrease prices to stay competitive. The winner here? You and I!

I'm definitely in the market for another SSD, larger than 64GB for sure! I'm just waiting for that magic performancerice ratio to strike.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*

First off, I need to identify the use of the proposed SSD. So first and foremost, size comes into play. Since there is no particular SSD that can satisfy every need, I'll break it down into 3 sections, 64GB, 128GB, and 256+GB.

64GB. If I was in the market for an OS drive, I will automatically look at 64GB drives, primarily because I will only need this for Windows. Next comes my analysis of what the typical price is for a 64GB model is across various brands. Right away I want a brand that has quality written all over it. I want to know, is my data safe, is it accessible, and how long will it last? I want a piece of mind when I spend money on my PC. Next is a priceerformance ratio. I'm more of an "underdog" sort of buyer. In my opinion, the Samsung 830 series is the "underdog." They aren't the most vocal with their advertisements, and they don't charge a premium for their products. From the outside, they appear to just be in the market of SSD's to sell to the occasional customer. However, look into the benchmarks and dig deeper, and you'll see that this 830 series line up is actually up there with some of the best in terms of performance, especially compared to it's similarly priced competition. So what I'd see in the Samsung 830 series is an average priced SSD, for an above average performance gain. Win situation!

128GB: At this point, I'm looking into only putting programs that I use the most often. It's a generous amount of space, but not enough for all my games. For this reason, I'd want LOTS of speed for installing and uninstalling games, which most 128 SSD's inherently have. There isn't much to look at when it comes to SSD's for games since all it will do is load levels faster, so want I want is reliability for an affordable price. I know all SSD's by this point are fast, so whether or not one is slightly faster than the other won't mean a hill of beans to me.

256GB+: At this point, whether it's 256GB or 512GB drives, I know they'll be fast, I know they'll be expensive, and I know they'll be power efficient, BUT, I will be extremely angry if a drive breaks and I lose THAT much data. So reliability is a big must for this size drive. Obviously there's an extent to where the price needs to be reasonable, but if I'm storing this much data on a drive, I want to know it's going to be safe. Also, I'm not one to just throw $300 into a drive and just hope for the best. I want to know the warranty terms. None of this bs, about maybe the user did this or maybe the user did that. If the drive breaks down within a year or 2, replace it, free.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I never buy a full new PC, but I upgrade each year with about $300-500 budget, CPU/GPU/RAM/PSU/HD/Monitor. Rather than buying the best of the best and holding off on further upgrades for a year or two, I like buying mid-to-high end parts and upgrading as necessary more frequently.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I only build my own PC. It's not the savings that matters, it's the fun! Building computers is a hobby. If a friend of mine wanted a new PC, I'd gladly help him pick parts based on his budget and needs, and build it all for him for free. Even when my PC is all built and completely functional, I still have the _need_ to do something to it! Many times this past spring semester at college, it'd be a Friday night, guys night in the dorm with beers and a basketball game playing, and there I'll be taking apart my GPU to clean & reapply thermal paste! I always follow hardware news and look into what my next best upgrade could be.









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
SSD's aren't just important to the PC world, they're imperative. Mechanical drives can only go so fast before they start encountering issues, heating up, and becoming too loud. Your average consumer doesn't want to bother with RAID setups either (although I do have 2 Samsung F3 1T in RAID 0







) Since its invention in 1956 and dominating the storage market in the early 60s, mechanical drives have evolved in speed, size, and space. We're getting to a point where a new format needs to take over, as the mechanical drives have had 50 years to mature and are becoming a large bottleneck to the rest of the system.
SSD's are the start to a new beginning in terms of speed, reliability, portability, and power consumption. Operating systems can be enjoyed to their fullest with faster response times which enhances the user experience. People on the go don't have time for loading screens. We have more data now than ever and we want access to all of it instantly.
Lastly, SSD's are a much needed boost for laptops. Laptops no longer need to lag behind desktops in performance. SSD's can replace any HDD in a laptop, enhancing the battery life, productivity, and user experience.
With faster CPU's, GPU's, and RAM being released every year, it is not fair to limit such power by the aging mechanical drives.

*

PS: Off topic, but, in the past 4 years i've had 48 trials of chemo (cyclophosphamide) and a injection of Methotrexate every weekend since October 2007. Needless to say, I could use some special luck








Thanks for taking the time to read through my post!*


----------



## F1ynn

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently i am just being patient for prices to fall. I'm a fan of Intel but given the choice between that or Samsung, i would probably go with Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?* Performance>price>brand

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Probably 1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?* Definitely custom build one!!

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)* Very important, i'm getting married soon so i'm looking for a good deal before i have to put the pursuit of performance on hold

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## ____

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, a 120gb Intel X25.

I'm going to get another SSD whenever I decide to get a new machine.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliabiliyt >> price = performance > brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build, duh.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Huge impact on startup and opening apps. Not much for gaming, but I can't live without it. My work computer seems so slow by comparison. I forgot about the loading screen after the login screen.


----------



## D4wGhosty

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I dont currently have one ,but in the future hopefully looking on getting one. Most likely the brands I may get are Intel or Patriot.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*the speed vs. price issue, also the lifespan and reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*more likely 1-2 yrs, but mainly just update current system with newer parts.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I preffure the ability of choosing your own parts. so I pick build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Honestly i see it as pretty important, yet you can still build a great preforming pc without one.*


----------



## Overclock Noob

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I bought a SanDisk Extreme 120gb SSD. Did not work out the box with my newly built computer. I plan on buying an Intel OCZ or Kingston SSD in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Most important consideration when purchasing an SSD is the consistency of the product. A brand name product will usually work well, but you can't judge a company by only their name.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I built my first computer at the end of June and I plan on keeping it up to date.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own. Video games are my thing.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important. The SSD I bought brand new did not work with my computer. Sadly It has been 3 weeks, and still i'm not able to boot Windows. All because of the SSD. Also It speeds up load times and write times and is a core component in any system if one is planning on purchasing.


----------



## Jeroch

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I am planning to build my on system very shortly and am planning to buy a Intel SSD, I currently own a samsung sdd.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price and performance, i stick towards intel because i know them

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
less than a year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
building as it is significantly cheaper

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important, not NEEDED, however it gives the speed that is preferred

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Eh? (not canadian.)


----------



## Monk3yBoy305

1. No can't afford one.
2. Price
3. Every 2-3 years.
4. Build my own
5. Pretty important nowadays


----------



## modnoob

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

corsair 120 ssd I'm looking at intel hard drives because i heard there fast

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

speed to storage ratio

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important


----------



## Z28Tempest

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I'd love to have a Fusion IO

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Capacity

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 yr

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own with www.ThorEntertainmentSystems.com

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## labnjab

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I dont own one now but it is top on the list for my next computer related purchase. Im still researching them so I dont have a brand preference, but Intel and Samsung seem to rate pretty good so it may be either one of those

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) I think its pretty important. The only weak point in our system seems to be the hdd transfer rate according to Windows rateing system, and I feel a ssd will give this a big boost, as well as improve other aspects of the system

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?[/QUOTE] Im American

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 10.1 using tapatalk


----------



## Shroomalistic

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own an OCZ Vertex LE 50gb, plan on getting something larger and was thinking Intel, samsung or crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
reliability, price and performance in that order.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never really purchase new ones, just keep upgrading at random times

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own, best way to do it

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important, its nice having a computer that boots quick and loads files quick. I wish my entire storage space was ssd's


----------



## DarkStar99

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
-- I currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 120gb SSD. I am happy with it so far, but am open to other brands in the future. I chose this one due to price mainly.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-- price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-- about 3 years, with some upgrades in between

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
-- build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
-- pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
-- 109


----------



## 295829

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I am planning on getting one when i have some extra cash and right now I'm thinking about intel, samsung, and maybe kingston
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
brand(reliability)
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I'm from the US


----------



## HarrisLam

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Do not own an SSD, but seeing all the price drops and promotions, I might buy one in the near future. I will consider all brands.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*price : performance ratio.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years, closer to 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*pretty important. In the future, HDD will only bottleneck systems even more because HDD speed never improves, but hardwares do.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*not canadian*


----------



## Reeckz

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, i own a crucial M4 120gb which i have in my laptop.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, Brand and Performance. A good balance between those.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Continually upgrade my one system.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Really important, i feel sdds make a huge impact, especially on Laptops.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Not Canadian 

Question:
Quote:


> 1. Eligibility: The Intel's "Overclock Intel Maple Crest 330 Series SSD Promotion" Promotion (the "Promotion") *is open to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States or the District of Columbia, residents of Canadian provinces and territories excluding Quebec*, aged eighteen (18) or older as of the date of entry, who have an active e-mail account and Internet access.


Does this mean Europeans are excluded from this contest?


----------



## Thetz

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

no, but i would buy one if i had the money.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

performance and brand

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

build

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

extremely important


----------



## gablain

Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no, but i would buy one if i had the money. Intel !

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

performance and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important


----------



## duox

1. No. Won't buy until i can get 500gb for 100 dollars.
2. Price
3.2-3 years
4. Build my own.
5. Games run the same when they are up so not really.
6. America Number 1


----------



## dutchgenius

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, and maybe planning on purchasing in the future... would probably stick to Crucial (have had good success so far)*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*price, brand, reliability, performance in that order*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*extremely important, that is why I have 2*


----------



## NeoReaper

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
intel all the way.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price, performance, reliability (not to eat itself).

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my rigs.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
So important that the word important isnt enough.


----------



## Diber

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_
-- Yes, each computer I game on has one and they all will continue to have one (Future ones included). Most are OCZ, one is a Corsair.

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_
-- Mainly Performance. Though recently I've been leaning towards the reliability of the SSD since performance numbers are all quite similar now a days, however price is obviously always a factor.

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
-- Now, that's a loaded question. If it's a FULL new PC, probably every 3-4 years by the time everything has cycled out. However I replace specific parts once every 6 months to a year (depending on when stuff comes out, how good the upgrade, etc etc).

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
_-- Building them all the way! I highly doubt I'll ever buy a branded PC again (Bought one when I was 13, and never since).

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not ---_-- very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important. For any mid-high + end system, I'd say it's a must.

_6. [Awesome residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
_-- 109 (Man I feel like the first Canadian posting







)


----------



## Brandon1337

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I do not but I do plan on purchasing one in the near future as a boot drive.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

My own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I have never owned 1 to compare performance so I would not know.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm not Canadian.


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I don't own a single SSD, nor do I plan to buy one in the near future... still too expensive. If I was to buy one, it would be the one that gets the best reviews, I don't care about brands.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, and reliability, and speed.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Once every 5 years it seems.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Not very important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Los Angeles baby!*


----------



## ltpenguin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*A:* At the time I bought my pc, approaching 3 weeks now, I was unable to purchase a graphics card due to limited funds so an SSD was at the back of my mind. At the time if I had the money, the OCZ SSDs were on sale; so I would have purchased that on impulse. Due to the extra time I believe I would favor Crucial memory, the reasons are answered in the second question. Once my computer funds are high enough I believe I would go with either Crucial or Patriot Memory.
*Short:* Either Crucial or Patriot Memory.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*A:* Although i have never owned an SSD reliability is something I have been very lucky with. I have never had a hard drive fail and i heard the SSDs are great in terms of reliability so that is important to me since i value my data. There is also another factor that you may know limits me, money. Price is very important to me since i have a very tight budget and SSD prices are quickly getting to where i consider them a good buy. All together price is a big factor but it is on the same level with me as reliability.
*Short:* From most to least: Price / Reliability, Performance, and then Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*A:* I get a new pc within 4-5 years usually closer to four.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*A:* This is the first pc I built for my self and i'm proud of doing it. It gave me satisfaction of doing it myself and i look forward to doing it again next time i need a new pc. The price to performance ratio is far superior than your out of the box machine although they need a little fine tuning. So from this day forward i'm proud to say i will be building my own PCs
*Short:* I now build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*A:* I have yet to be able to afford a ssd for my system but i hear that they can be quiet benifical. ( hence why i entered the contest)

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*A:* The answer to the question is 109. I forgot B.E.D.M.A.S. last time i'm so silly D:


----------



## Mikecdm

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have one in my laptop, but would like one in my desktop. I'm trying to catch a good deal on a crucial or samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and performance are the most important things for me.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I buy new hardware at minimum once a year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?\*
I build my own PC

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I can get by with an hdd, but I feel an SSD is pretty important.


----------



## Tom607

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Own an OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

UK


----------



## torino

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Not yet. But I'm planning to grab Crucial M4 or Intel 330 later when i got enough budget..

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own (Satisfied-guaranteed)

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm Malaysian


----------



## Cyclops

1)

Yep, Planing on getting some Vertex 4s

2)

Peformance/Reliabilty

3)

Less than a year.

4)

I like to do it my self.

5)

Very very important

6)

21


----------



## nleksan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do currently own a Solid State Drive, specifically a Samsung 830 256GB (although it was a very tough decision between the Samsung, a 180GB Intel 520, or a 240GB Corsair Force GT)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

SSD's are relatively new technology, and as such, purchasing one feels not only like treading into new waters but being one of the first to do so. Prior to my purchase, I researched for months totaling well into the hundreds of hours: reading reviews, experiences, performance benchmarks, failure rates, and everything else I could find. I determined that when it comes to a solid state drive, the following aspects are of the highest importance level to me: 1) Customer Service of Manufacturing Company 2) Reliability & Performance 3) Cost per Gigabyte

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I typically do a new "big" build every ~3 years or so (although I have skipped the past few generations, and am just finishing up my SB-E build), although I have bought a number of laptops over the past few years as well. On average, maybe once a year but Major Purchases only happen 1/2 to 1/3 as often.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Absolutely 100% BUILD MY OWN! I love building things and problem solving (tinkering), choosing every single piece of a computer from the big parts (CPU/MB/Case) to the small parts (types of fans, using black thumbscrews to match a color, etc), being able to make a PC that is not just "a PC" but instead is a labor of love and something I can be proud of, the fact that you flat-out get more for what you pay when you build yourself, and one of the most important: "A custom built PC is never truly finished", in that there is always more to do (better airflow, adding components to a water loop, case modding...) especially when it comes to UPGRADING.
The idea that you can slowly upgrade parts as needed instead of having to fork out for an entire new machine is extremely appealing, especially from a financial standpoint (and an environmental one, too!). Enthusiast forums, such as OCN, have extremely busy "For Sale" forum sub-sections that allow members to buy and sell components, meaning that the person who just bought 3 brand-new EVGA GTX680 FTW+ Graphics Cards with 3 Heatkiller Full-Coverage GPU water-blocks, and now has his or her "old" 3-way SLI setup of GTX580's sitting around doing nothing, can sell them to someone who will benefit greatly from the still-ridiculously-powerful 580's while the original owner recoups some of his money from the 680's, and everyone wins by keeping the cards out of the landfill. In this way, parts can go through 2, 3, or even 10 owners before finally being "retired", which typically means ending up at a computer recycling station rather than in the dumpster.
Lastly, I can't even begin to imagine how many of "yesterday's gaming rigs" have been converted into one of "today's Folding/Crunching powerhouses"... I mean, come on, what is better than using older computer parts TO HELP CURE CANCER???

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Being in the middle of a build, obtaining the best SSD I possibly could was near the top of my list (and it didn't take much to decide on the 3930K or R4E). Therefore, my answer is "EXTREMELY IMPORTANT". While I do still have to buy my mechanical storage (WD RE4), I foresee myself adding a second and maybe third SSD before I start piling in the HDD's...
Once SLC NAND Flash becomes truly affordable (thus dropping the MLC NAND prices down even further), and capacities in the ~500GB range become more affordable, I think the use of an HDD for anything but backup will be a waste. Solid State Drives are here to stay, and I cannot WAIT to see how much better they get!!


----------



## Pudding

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes and Yes... Intel, Corsair, or OCZ (prices depending on loyalty) Had good experiences with my old Intel X25m*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Brand and controller, performance is bought per need*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2 to 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*DIY!!!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Depending on system needs, but extremely important for workstation/gaming computers, low power consumption i.e HTPC*


----------



## mielke22x

1. I do not own an SS, but I do plan on purchasing one in the future. I have heard that crucial and intel make the best ones, so it would definitely be one of those(depending on the price.)

2. The most important part would be the price and reviews. The price can be good, but the reviews might be bad, I would make sure it is a reputable drive.

3. 1-2 years.

4. Build my own.

5. Pretty important, I have heard it has one of the most noticeable effects on system performance.


----------



## MME1122

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, but I'm planning on buying one. Considering Crucial, Corsair, Samsung, and OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Equal parts performance and reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I've never used one so I'm not sure, but I'd say pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

N/A


----------



## Doozy420

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Crucial RealSSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

in this order: brand, performance and a mix of price and reviews (if possible)

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase parts thru out the year so can't really answer this one....build build build, test test test and upgrade upgrade yadda yadda (the cycle repeats)

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build it

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Captain1337

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own a Crucial M4 128 GB SSD. In the near future I plan to get two more. I am considering Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability, and performance.
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a pc every 2-3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I prefer to build my own PC.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Its extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## benben84

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, but need a larger one. Brand doesn't matter so much as price and the lower the better!*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, even the slowest SSD is a huge upgrade from HDD.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*3 years, or whenever the bug hits me.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build, there is no other way for me for my main rig.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*After using one, it's a must so extremely important!*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A


----------



## oxytone

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I do not own a SSD but I am considering Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*extremely important.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*European.*


----------



## Yeti Poacher

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two Intel SSDs! A 520 series and a 320 series. I do not plan to purchase another in the near future since I have one in each computer I own.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Quality, as in longevity (MTBF) and subsequent warranty support.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually over three years until I build or buy a whole new one. Some minor upgrades in between though.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Definitely build my own desktops.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important! It is like night and day compared to a traditional HDD.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian







PEMDAS anyone??


----------



## lookaslois

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I do not own one.
I am considering an Intel one.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance
Brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?


Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)


Extremely important. Faster loads, data is safer than on HDD

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Not Canadian


----------



## spiderham

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Crucial M4 and am planning on purchasing a larger drive in the future. I am considering Samsung, Crucial and Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*









Reliability and build quality are the most important things to me. As well as a reasonable amount of value and performance/

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build my own PC. Way fun-er and I choose EXACTLY which parts I want.









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important. SSD's can have a colossal impact on performance. Though SSD's are still a bit of a luxury item and not entirely necessary.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

109. I know this because I looked at how many times the Toronto Maple Leafs have lost. Oh and school I guess...


----------



## SwimSquirrel

1. I do not currently own an SSD, nor do I plan to buy one in the near future. I can't justify the extra expense just to gain some performance over mechanical hard drives, especially on my meager budget.

2. I consider all 3 aspects of an SSD equally. I definitely want my money's worth in performance, but I don't want to spend too too much. I would be happy with any of the reputable brands, but I have a tendency towards Corsair/Intel.









3. Well my first PC was built in the beginning of '09, so around three years or so (my new one is coming later this summer). I don't see the point in upgrading every year (or two), unless you have a very good reason to.

4. If it's a desktop, I will build it myself. If it's a laptop... I'll leave that to the professionals.









5. Pretty important, though I am not severely limited by mechanical drives so I'm not unhappy with what I have.


----------



## muels7

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do currently own one, but I need one with a larger capacity. I am considering Intel, Crucial, and Corsair.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important for me is a combination between price and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I completely rebuild my PC every 2-3 years but I make minor upgrades here and there in that time*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Definitely build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Pretty important*


----------



## MangosTea

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?\
Yes, any brand depending on price to capacity.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109


----------



## Linkmastersword

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
-Yes, I own one SSD, and I am planning to purchase either one made by OCZ or by Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-Its performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
-Build my own, usually cheaper and love the process of doing it.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
-An SSD is extremely important, since they have really good transfer rates, less noise, while with an HDD you can be basically "killing" the purpose of a very good CPU.


----------



## coachmark2

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I have a 64GB Crucial M4 that I've been very happy with. Will be purchasing another by the end of summer. Considering Crucial, OCZ, Intel, and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability, Price, Brand Name. In that order.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

About every 4 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

ALWAYS buy laptops, but ALWAYS build desktops

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important. I seriously won't get a computer without one.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

I'm in the States.


----------



## Segovax

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I have been quite pleased with Crucial's M4 series.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*A combination of these factors. Mostly price and performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1-2 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*American citizen.*

I can't remember if I entered already, I did a search but didn't find anything. If this is a double entry please delete. Thank you.


----------



## yarly

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
yes corsair and patriot
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price and performance
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 year
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremely important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
hmmm oh yea not canadian


----------



## cad2blender

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't own an SSD, I'm considering to buy an OCZ SSD if I were to buy one

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## KJ4MRC

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? Kinda, I own a kingston SSDnow that died recently.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance, reliability
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over three years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own.
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important


----------



## Blaze0303

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
60gb OCZ agility 3. I'm looking into buying a Samsung or intel 128gb for boot.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Quality, Controller, Sata 6.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I dont buy PC's, I build them. I refresh parts as needed. So less then a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important, as a computer is only as fast as its slowest component which most of the time, is a HDD

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
What is this blasphamy???


----------



## crue3

conditions wall of text OP


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own an Intel 320 series, used with a Western Digital 1TB using SSD caching.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1 - 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important

6 I'm american


----------



## debuchan

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?_

Currently own Crucial M4 (128gb) and Plextor M3 (256gb).

Planning on purchasing either Intel, Samsung, Crucial, or Plextor in near future.

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?_

Other- Stability/reliability

_3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

Over 3 years

_4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?_

Build my own PC

_5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)_

Extremely important- it makes such a difference that people w/o one will not understand

_6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?_

U.S. resident


----------



## cryfreedom66

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I dont currently own an SSD but have thought a lot about buying one. I'm open to all brands based on user reviews and research.
*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build my own and prefer to upgrade parts individually, probably upgrade misc parts every year or two*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important- I've definitely been noticing the shortcomings of my HDD lately, its like an old man trying to climb a flight of stairs.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*US*


----------



## TomahawkGamer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

-no, but hope to get one soon, considering an Intel SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

-price/performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

-prefer to build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

-extremely important


----------



## byteninja2

1. No. I want one, and am planning on getting one in a couple months if I am not broke. Intel, Sandisk, Samsung, OCZ, and Crucial are the brands i'm considering.

2.Performance, deffinatly, if a drive is $30 more than a cheaper slower drive, I will get the more expensive one. Intel drives are like that, very fast, but slightly expensive.

3. I build one as time goes by, like I will get a GTX 680, and Intel i5, and Asus board, and when a new graphics card comes out (IE GTX 780), I will get the new card and put it in my system, than when a new CPU comes with new socket, I will get a new board and CPU, and put the GTX 780 in that board.

4. Building of course. If you can put a SSD in, you can build a PC.

5. Pretty important. If you have a very slow PC, than upgrade your CPU, etc. first, and then get the SSD to have the cherry on top.

6. Not in Canada.


----------



## Vecte

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? *I do not currently own and SSD. I would like to purchase one in the near future, but it remains to be seen if funds will ever be available for such a purchase. I have mainly looked at OCZ, Crucial, and Intel SSDs.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? *Known performance and storage space. I look at user reviews, and actual performance tests. I am not a fan of smaller SSDs. I would much prefer a 120GB or larger SSD.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Rarely do I purchase a "new" PC. Typically every 3-4 years I replace a part or two with a current part.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? *I prefer to build my own Desktops.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) *It depends strictly on what you are doing with your PC. An average user, a hard drive is more than sufficient, and the extra storage would typically be more useful to them. An SSD is meant for a more specialized market, a market that strives for the best in performance, and has other means of mass storage.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *Not Canadian (but it's 109)*


----------



## danc55

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no not yet, i plan on buying a intel or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

performance, reliability, and price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 3-4

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

pretty important it can help bring the speed back to a old computer.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

we floridians don't do this so called "Math"


----------



## friendlyarrows

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not but I like Patriot and OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Brand and Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Extremely important


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

When the price comes down more. Intel and OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109 or 21 depending on how the question is written out [ (110+15) /5 -4] or [ 110+15/5-4]


----------



## LtStinger

*Fingers crossed*

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own an SSD and have built clients' computers using them. (All Crucial M4s) I will be purchasing another for a build in the near future, and will be considering Crucial M4, Samsung, and Intel.*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability. Also considered is warranty length, estimated life span, and lastly performance.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*For myself about one every 2 years, for clients multiple per year.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Always build.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important!*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*I was looking forward to showing off my impressive math skills with this problem, but cannot seem to be bothered now that I see it is exclusive to Canadian residents.







*


----------



## Golitan11

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I do not own any SSD actually and I don't think I will be buying one, because in my opinion, it is still too expensive and I do not have the money for it. But if I wanted to buy one, any SSD that works and performs well would do.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, performance and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I try to last my computer the longest I can (my computer is now 4 years old). I try to change some parts gradually, but there is always the budget issue.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system?*

I prefer by far building my own, because branded systems are too limited in my opinion.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, not very important, no impact on performance)?*

I feel that SSD are pretty important to system performance, but do not worth it.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

21 or 109 (depends on the order of operations).


----------



## hcetech

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have a Corsair F120 and a Corsair F240 (the bigger one was a very recent purchase). Both are lovely. I got the F240 because I loved the F120 so much but I looked at OCZ and Intel SSDs seriously too.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance is everything; if I can't decide then it goes to brand, and a brand I trust is a brand I stick with.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years. I purchase a new PC maybe once every 18 months and then do upgrades maybe twice over its lifetime? So the lifecycle is 0mths: buy; 6mths: upgrades; 12mths: upgrades; 18mths: new PC.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Always build. It's far cheaper and the customisation is great. Plus liquid cooling is awesome









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, not very important, no impact on performance)?*
Extremely important. From owning a little MacBook Air which has a tiny 1.4GHz processor and just 2GB of RAM, but yet feels incredibly fast thanks to a little SSD, I can confirm that solid-state drives make a HUGE difference to how quick a computer seems. Boot time is especially impressive.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
N/A, but 109...


----------



## Schmuckley

Out for this thread still going months later.


----------



## Karnoffel

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, I plan to purchase Samsung 830 SSD once the prices go down further.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability and price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I would build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I feel they are pretty important. Speed is No.1


----------



## Daedalus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently do not own an SSD but with my current budget, a small ~30GB drive would do the trick

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important factor for me is the $/GB.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Building my own custom PCs

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

SSDs are extremely important to the performance of a system

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

109 following BEDMAS


----------



## cheaperformance

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I plan on buying one as soon as I have the money. Intel 30 Gig for the OS.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
The highest performance for the lowest price. Read lots of reviews.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never. I upgrade parts one (or three) at a time.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I would buy if I could to relieve my headaches, but it costs way too much, so I build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance?
Extremely important


----------



## cupidsrage

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes. I have mushkin chronos Sata III 120gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)

I think an all around sad is most important

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Less than a year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extreamely important


----------



## Devster 97

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I do not currently own an SSD although I am contemplating on buying one for the laptop I am getting in a short while. I would consider any brand but I am partial to OCZ and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*The most important aspect of an SSD, just as most anything else, is the performance you get for the price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I generally get a new computer every 4 years or so.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I would prefer to build my own PC for the better quality and performance for the money and because it is simply enjoyable.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*I feel it is pretty important as it helps immensley for programs that are constantly used such as the OS. That being said however, I feel that unless you truly utilize the increase in read/write speed, having SSD's for anything past very frequently used programs is entirely unnecessary and therefore wasteful at the current cost of SSD in comparison to your standard old hard drive.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Eh, is this some kind of joke?*


----------



## Merfy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Not currently. I plan on purchasing a Corsair or Kingston product.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Most important thing is the price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every two to three years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) SSD are extremely important in today's computers

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## wanderer000

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I plan on purchasing an SSD within the next month. I'm currently stuck between Plexor, Samsung, and Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price would have to be the point of consideration for me, since I'm currently a high school student.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 2-3 years, I buy a new one.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own computers since pre-built systems never seem to maintain a good balance between aesthetics, raw power, and price.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I feel that it is very important, since the user experience feels much better (snappier, smoother) with an SSD. To elaborate my stance even further, I feel that for overall system performance, an SSD is the biggest bang-for-your-buck upgrade available on the market.

Hope I win!


----------



## Crynet

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No but i plan on buying either an OCZ or Kingston SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own its far more fun and you have that sense of achievement when its done

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Very important

6.[Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I live in scotland but its easy to solve


----------



## MClouse

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No I do not own one. I do plan on purchasing either OCZ or Intel SSDs

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important


----------



## kringel

Yay! Prizes









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently do not own an SSD and I don't prefer any brand - if a list of tests in different magazines show great items I'll take a closer look.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
To me, cost-performance ratio is most important. Accessories are second most important.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I try to renew my rig in a three years cycle.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I'll rather build my own system instead of buying a branded one. Again: cost-performance ratio!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I feel an SSD ist pretty important to my system. Alas! it needs to be replaced completely ^^

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
What about pro-canadian german residents? 21, btw. ;-)

Best regards,
the kringel


----------



## aznguile972

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own a 240GB OCZ Agility 3. I plan on purchasing another one in the near future and leaning towards the Corsair Force GT

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price per performance. I don't want to pay 50% more for a SSD when you're only going to gain 5% in terms of performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important.


----------



## theseekeroffun

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, 6 Crucial internal and 1 Iomega external USB 3.0*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*A blend of performance, reliability and brand*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Less than 1 year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build and H20 cool*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
EXTREMELY important!*


----------



## eyesmiles

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I do own an SSD. I am currently running an Intel 520 180GB. I had an Intel 310 80GB not too long ago which I've moved to another computer at the moment. I have considered/tried OCZ, Samsung and Mushkin.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability paired with performance.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1 - 2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to build.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I feel that an SSD is pretty important to system performance. Coming from years of mechanical hard drives, the switch to an SSD was very welcoming and did make an improvement for things while I'm on my PC.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Greetings to the neighbors up north!


----------



## GoEz

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, have yet to own one. Though I have had my eye on them since they came on the market and it's really a wonder why I haven't bought one yet.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance/price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years maybe. I tend to future proof so it's more buying new parts than a new system.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Building my own (and the family's) for close to 10 years now









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

I feel it can be extremely important and yield a huge gain in performance if setup correctly. But I'm not sure yet, I haven't had one to play with.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
Good because I never liked math class anyway


----------



## LifeTag

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Do not currently own one but plan to buy one this year. I was planning to wait till i did buy one to really look at reviews and what i would buy

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and previous issues. IE not having multiple firmware updates to deal with data corruption

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build, its the only way to go

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Until recently i did not feel they were important due to their price. Now with price drops they are essential to any build

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
109 because no brackets


----------



## MaJoRoesch

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't currently own an SSD. Now that the prices have come down, I've been considering one, especially for my laptop. I was thinking OCZ or Crucial. No offense Intel but your SSDs are pricey!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance mostly. But brand is important to, I mean, I wouldn't want to buy something from a weird brand that I've never even heard of.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I build PCs, so, isn't that kind of a trick question? I upgrade as I need to. How about an example? I kept my Core 2 Duo for way too long, almost 5 years before I got my Core i5 3570K. But I went through 3 video cards in that time, 2 hard drives, new monitor, new case, on and on and on.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build, always. It lets me slowly upgrade the machine, and get better parts for less. Can't beat that.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important. While an SSD won't make a game speedier or anything, it does fix the biggest source of latency in a system, and that really helps make things snappy.







.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I dont own one, but im looking at getting one. Either Intel or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Always build my own PC, have for the past 17 years

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Im american, live in PA


----------



## Tomha

*1.* *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No.
I would like to get one, but my budget never allows, I still fully plan on purchasing one as soon as possible.
Intel or crucial.
*2* *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance over everything else.
Price has to be affordable, generally speaking they all are reasonably priced, I just never have the money.
Having a brand that will back the product and offer ongoing support.
*3.* *How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade rather than getting a whole new PC, but I would go through a set of parts every year, maybe a little more.
*4.* *Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build, branded systems don't seem cost effective or of sufficient performance.
*5.* *How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.
I often get very impatient with my current hard drive taking long periods to boot windows or start programs.
The best hardware in the world won't do much if the data cant be delivered to it fast enough







.
*6.* *[Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

New Zealand resident.


----------



## crizthakidd

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

i want a samsung one 260 gigs , i go for stability

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, reviews

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

< 1 year. I typically purchase several PC's over the course of a year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own, but if the price is right I'll snatch up OEM systems and upgrade them.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm a US resident and therefore incapable of solving simple math problems.


----------



## Gman200108

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I was going to, but I am on a tight budget so I am using a HDD*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Does it have good reviews and a fair price?*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 Years, with upgrades inbetween.*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build.*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*


----------



## shiarua

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Do not currently have one, but planning to put one in my new build within a few months. Considering an Crucial M4 at the moment.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Combination of price, performance, and size... maybe reliability as well.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 1-2 years, but my last build was over 3 years roughly.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build, for sure.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Never owned one, so I can't say really. Looking forward to putting one in my new system though.


----------



## Rayzer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I don't currently own an SSD but I do plan on buying when the next time I do a full upgrade. I would consider the brands Intel and Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Both price and performance would be important considerations.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Approx every 3-4 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*I would feel it's pretty important as the speed increases apply to all programs as well as the overall experience.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*109*


----------



## D-Dave

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I don't currently own a SSD, however, I am planning to purchase one (or several) drives in the near future. The brands I'm currently looking at (in no particular order) are: Intel, Crucial, Samsung, and perhaps OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
I primarily examine the reputation and reliability of both the brand and components for a given SSD, then its price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Around 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build my own computers, more fun to have







.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
N/A (US resident).


----------



## Farfnarkle

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own a 30gb adata drive, and I recently purchased an OCZ drive, and I am planning on buying either a crucial or samsung drive next (Im getting rid of the adata and i need one drive for my laptop, one for my desktop)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
price to performance ratio, and of course size

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I rarely purchase an entirely new machine, I just upgrade the parts slowly. However, If I did it all at once it would be every 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own, hands down. I would only buy a premade if it was an incredibly good price, and even then id take it apart and look at it all to make sure its in good condition

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
It was probably the biggest upgrade ive ever made to my system

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Haha... canada....


----------



## rehixjr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering?

I currently own a Crucial M4 64gb and plan on getting another SSD in the near future. It will be either an Intel or another Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD?

A balance between performance and price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC?

every 3-4 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system?

I prefer to build.









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance?

Extremely Important. Comparing a HDD to an SSD is like comparing an 8-track player to an IPOD.


----------



## crashdogy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, but i'm looking to get one thinking OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, warrenty

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build









5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Well seeing i never had one, going from online reviews only pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? N/A (US)


----------



## Scorched912

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No I do not own an SSD, I am possibly planning on getting one in the future, if so, it'd be a Crucial or OCZ*, But if I win this (fingers crossed) Intel!

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price - Performance ratio*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every ~3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I prefer to build my own PCs*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
Pretty important
*


----------



## garrettchap1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering
(Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)

Yes I currently own an SSD and I am currently planning on purchasing an additional ssd, this time an intel or possible samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, then price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1 -2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Custom build. Always. Well.. this is my first custom build but I will never go back to buying brand named pre-built towers.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

EXTREMELY important. I didn't realize just how superior they are until I tried out an OCZ 90GB SSD. Absolutely necessary in my opinion.


----------



## vibr4x

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes i own a OCZ Vertex 2 90gb. any brand is up for grabs

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
build a new rig every 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own. More satisfying

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Does not apply


----------



## AtomicFrost

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
Yes I do. I own 2 SSD's. I am thinking about buying more in the future. The brands I am considering are Intel, Samsung, and OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price / performance is a large consideration. Reliability is also very important to me.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I shoot for a new PC ever 1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*
I build my own PC.









*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*
I feel that an SSD is extremely important for system performance.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*
I'm in the USA.


----------



## heweshewes

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Nope, yes OCZ unless you give it for free, i don't mind use Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price / Performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*1 - 2 Years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty important.*


----------



## M4fade

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a 128GB Crucial M4. My next SSD purchase would probably be a Plextor or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and reliability.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Probably 2-3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Pretty important.


----------



## exousia

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not, I do plan on purchasing one in the future when I think the reliability is good and the price is right. The 520 looks like a great prospect.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel - reliability and performance, but mostly reliability, and loyalty to the brand as an owner of other Intel products (namely cpus) which have lasted long and never failed me. With the importance of bringing SSD's into the mainstream and matching the reliability of traditional hard drives becoming the more deciding factor these days, I think that Intel takes the bull by the horn and storms ahead of the competition. I read about it in my research and it is obvious Intel is careful to release quality products.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It used to be 12-18 months in the 2000's but this decade it is every 2-3 years. The leaps in upgrading many components have not been as potent for me in the last 2 years to consider a new system necessary. The hard drive is one of the last remaining bottlenecks left and I plan to uncork it with an Intel SSD!

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I used to buy pre-built online from cyberpowerpc but then I became self taught and have since always built my own, unless it's a laptop.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

I think with the advent of SSD's with higher capacities, reliability and lower pricing, their performance is something I now consider pretty important for a new build, especially as mechanical drives further show their weaknesses.


----------



## verdex9

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, and I would love to buy one IF I had the money, they're still too expensive for me.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every year I change it (not completely, but most of its hardware).

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own, of course.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I'm not Canadian.


----------



## Stevenne

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I do own an SSD now and I might possibly purchase another in the near future. I'm considering Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Build my own so hardware slowly changes throughout the years. Usually everything is replaced after 2 to 3 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely Important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

US Resident, does not apply.


----------



## MGX1016

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes Intel 520 series

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability!! I need a drive to not fail after half a year...

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

6 Months is upgrade season

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

DIY, Build your own duh

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Best upgrade since Core 2 Duo

Wow again really? GO INTEL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DefCoN

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? I plan on purchasing two or three when the price is right, however, they still haven't hit the cheap marker I'm looking for.









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD? Price mainly because I'm poor & Performance of course.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC? *2-3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system? *Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? *extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? *I'm not Canadian, but the answer is 21.*


----------



## Blackhawk4

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Nope, but been thinking about it. Looking at Intel and Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Around every 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own PC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important*


----------



## LibNate

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes... 2x Samsung 830 Series 128 GB*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*~ 3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*N/A*


----------



## DownIIEarth

No. I: I do not own one, but I was planning on getting one when I build a computer.

No. II: A mixture of price, performance, and brand.

No. III: Over three years.

No. IV: I prefer to build my own.

No. V: Somewhere between extremely important and pretty important.

No. VI: I'm not Canadian, but I'll answer it anyway: 21. (No, I did not use a calculator)


----------



## eternal7trance

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own two from Crucial and I would definitely buy more from them.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability and price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I make upgrades over the course of the year.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian.


----------



## Imglidinhere

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering? *Yes I own one* and *yes I plan on grabbing another drive in the future for data storage.* _I've been looking at the Crucial branded drives, however Kingston and OCZ are the brands I personally trust at the moment. (Experience with ownership) So it's really up for grabs at this point in time. It'll be a larger ~512GB drive._

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD? *Reliability.* _How long will it last before dropping dead?_

3. How often do you purchase a new PC? *About every 1-2 years*, _depending on how fast technology is outdated._

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system? *I prefer to build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? *Extremely Important.* _Personally, I think it's the biggest impact in performance to a system's responsiveness._


----------



## Kaevar

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do currently own an SSD. It is an OCZ Vertex 3 120GB.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
The things I take into consideration are brand, speed, IOPS, and MTBF. The most important to me isn't necessarily any one of these but rather how reviews react to these. I have switched brands without a second thought because the one I used to use started to decline in quality.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I am aiming to get at least 4 years out of my current PC although my last one only lasted 2.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
I prefer to build my own as it allows me to customize every little piece and also save some money by searching for deals.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
I feel that an SSD is extremely important to system performance. Before I switched I did not know what the fuss was about but now my computer starts up so much faster and programs load so quickly.


----------



## joshgsx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? I Currently Own A OCZ 120GB SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build My Own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) extremely important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## Talon95

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own one, considering Crucial or Samsung drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, but kinda 50/50 between that and reliability.

*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2 - 3 years

*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own for sure

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

PA residents don't believe in any of this stuff you call... math?


----------



## Victor_Mizer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I was planning to buy a SSD sometime this year or the next. I currently have a Vertex 4 at the top of my list.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance followed by price.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important.*


----------



## chandotjoseph

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do own one. It is the 256GB Crucial M4.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price with performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3-4 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Very.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I am a U.S. resident.


----------



## Blatsz32

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
OCZ or Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
extremly important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N.A. ..US Citizen


----------



## koxoxok

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an SSD and I'm planning to change to intel SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

roughly 3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

building my PC

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important. I don't want to lose all my data !!


----------



## jason793

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently have an Intel and Kingston sdd and I am planning to get another one soon. I am considering Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Kingston drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance, reliability, then price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
1-2 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
109


----------



## griffulas

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own an OCZ, Intel and Crucial, i would buy another intel
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
preformance
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 yrs
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
EXTREMELY IMPORTANT


----------



## Chaz420

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I may not own an SSD, but I plan to purchase one in the future. Probably an Intel, OCZ, or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price, Performance, Perfection*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Building one every 1-2 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Pretty Important*


----------



## Point Blank Rob

1. I own a Crucial C300 and do plan on purchasing a new SSD soon for a new build or dual boot, I think currently either crucial or samsung are leading the way, crucial because they seem to be the best value for money and samsung because they get the best benchmarks

2. Price per performance (mainly read speed)

3. Every 2-3 Years

4. Build for definite, no need to sacrifice on any components and its fun building it yourself

5. An SSD is extremely important in everything other than budget builds

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? Im not Canadian but its 109 due to BIDMAS (you should divide the 15 by 5 first rather than the order its written in)


----------



## xXBigEyeXx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
A- I am afraid I still havent had the honour of even toutching a first-generation SSD nevermind a latest-generation one, I do however plan on getting two in raid-0 for my new mini-itx build. Lets just pray I dont pass-out when I do finally get one XD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
A- After searching the web daily at various SSD reviews for the last few months or so, I have decided that reliability is a very important factor when it comes to choosing an SSD, and so was already leaning towards one of the Intel-branded SSDs as their level of relibility is greatly celebrated on many major PC forums and/or sites. Performance is very important too however, I mean afterall, thats why we all buy SSDs right? 

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A- 2-3 years depending on how future-proof my components are.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
A- DEATH TO PRE-BUILT!!!!!!!!!!!

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
A- Extremely important, adding an SSD to an old pc for example is like buying a whole new system! And at only a fraction of the cost!

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
A- I may not be canadian, but I know nerd porn when I see it! :-D

Edit: Just found out this is not open to non-US residents :'(


----------



## Abs.exe

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I've got some OCZ but they all died.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own tower.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Crucial

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
21 EDIT : THE REAL ANSWER IS (110+(15/5)-4)=109


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I do. OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1 yeaar

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

not very important


----------



## supwang

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, I have OCZ 60G ssd. I want to change to Intel 120G or bigger.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Prince->Performance->Brand->Capacity*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*About 1 year.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*I prefer to build my own PC.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important.*


----------



## Midgetsaurus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Don't own currently, looking to purchase currently: Intel, Samsung, Corsair
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability, followed by price
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

3-4 years
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty damn important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

I live in the US


----------



## XiZeL

Deleted my post because i am not a US or Canada resident!


----------



## itsmechg

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

*No*, but there is plan to buy one., *OCZ* may be.,

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*

Pass


----------



## daltontechnogeek

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Don't own one currently. I am planning to get one soon. Samsung, Crucial, Intel, OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian :3


----------



## SDriver

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, I Crucial M4 128g*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build my own!*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*Extremely Important.*


----------



## djgizmo

1. Do you currently own an SSD?

*YES.*

and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? , *YES*

Brands considering?
*Intel, Crucial, or Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance to Price value and reliability.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC?
*2-3 years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*pretty important*


----------



## drnilly007

1. No I dont own a SSD but plan on putting one in my next build.

2. The most important consideration when buying any product over $50 is that other people have had little to no problems with use, installation, performance, longevity, and any other thing that may turn my money into an expensive paper weight.

3. I build or buy new/new-used every 2-3 years.

4. I prefer to build my own PC.

5. SSD is pretty important to performance.

Thanks Intel and OCN


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own 2 kingston 64GB SSDs, plan to upgrade in a year, not sure on which brand though.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Really? okay, I build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
I believe it's pretty important, reliability is more important.


----------



## Remove

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)? YES OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Storage

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every time I find a cyber deal!

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)? Build-rebuild-rebuild-build-rebuild

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance) Very

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? Lol they can haz mathz


----------



## yoson13

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Purchasing a SSD in the next few weeks

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and dependability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
1-2 years but keep some parts from previous builds

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
pretty important. haven't owned one yet.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
N/A california


----------



## shellbunner

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes. Considering : Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

Thank you.


----------



## bwebmasta

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I own two SSD's and yes I will be getting more. I am considering Crucial, Intel, and Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability, performance, and then price.
*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 years.
*
4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I am a convert, I build my own now, no more branded.*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely Important. I design graphics, code, game, those are all greatly enhanced by performance.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*Live in Atlanta.*


----------



## gizmo83

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
-Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- 1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
-I prefer to build my own pc

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
- extremely important


----------



## Bielijbog

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes. Samsung, would consider Intel for a lower price.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

A combination of all three.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years (more like upgrades over that long before its a different system.)

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
America.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## jiYub

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I currently own an SDD. I have no near futures of purchasing one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.


----------



## NC1llusi0n

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Not currently but I plan on buying one soon, looking at OCZ and Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty Important from what I've experienced.


----------



## morbid_bean

1. I do not curently own a SSD, I will decide based upon what is a good deal.

2. Price

3. I dont purchase, I build







every 3-4 years

4. Build

5. Pretty important

6. USA


----------



## newpc

just in before the closing date









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*mushkin callisto's 40gb each*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*price / capacity*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

less than 1 year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*build always.
*
5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*well a pc can live without a ssd, but once you use one, you dont have the patient for mechanical drives. so pretty important
*
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?


----------



## glowens970

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. I will wait until the prices drop quite a bit.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

First is Price. Then Performance. Brand names don't mean much to me as long as the product is awesome.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system?

I prefer to build one. But sometimes I buy a used one that's better than mine or bite the bullet and buy a new one. Brand names don't mean much as long as the quality and value is good.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Pretty important. If you have all your most used files and programs along with the operating system an instant click away, it makes a big difference.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

?


----------



## Piloten

1. I own a Crucial SSD

2. The most important factor to me is the cost to performance ratio

3. Every 3-5 years.

4. Build it myself

5. Extremely important

6. US resident


----------



## Sypherian

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I currently have a 64 GB Crucial C300 used for my OS, and would like to have another SSD the brands i'm considering are Kingston, Corsair and Intel

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*
I usually check out reviews for the products i'm considering but i would say price, reliability performance

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*

1-2 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Building your own, you get what you want and then there is the satisfaction of having build it yourself.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

An SSD is extremely important for system performance especially after experiencing it first hand with my OS running from one.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
*

Danish resident


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I dont have one just yet but definitely looking for a good bargain price. Intel 330 or OCZ Vertex 4

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price ofcourse but i check reviews to make sure its recommended by users, i want to make sure that if i buy one i will get something really good

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I try to upgrade once a year

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Definitely building my own one its the fun bit























*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Its very impotent, its a new thing and i belive once it becomes more affordable every PC will have one

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Australia Melbourne

Thank you


----------



## chizijs

-


----------



## remnant

do ppl realize this is only open to "Promotion (the "Promotion") is open to legal residents of the fifty (50) United States or the District of Columbia, residents of Canadian provinces and territories excluding Quebec"

Contest Rules


----------



## royalpasion

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I was planning on buying the Samsung Series.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Very important as it helps to increase speed of load times especially games.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Not Canadian


----------



## Mushix

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, Yes - Intel/OCZ*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price/performance*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3years*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
*Build*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
*pretty important*


----------



## Aeloi

*1.* Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two Crucial M4 64GB. One in my girlfriends computer and one in my music computer. I prefer Crucial, however, I would gladly use an intel for the right price / free.

*2*. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

This order: Price > Performance > Brand

*3.* How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Since I was in college it's been over 3 years, however, since I now make some money working as a programmer it is increasing to 1-2 years.

*4.* Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I have only ever bought one branded system which was when I was 12. I worked newspapers and saved for between 6-8 months to buy a $600 gateway machine that came with Windows 98 SE.

*5.* How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important, it's night and day when comparing boot times and application load times with standard HDD's.

*6.* [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Herp.

_For teh Lulz._

Order of operations
110 + 15 / 5 - 4
110 + 3 - 4
110 - 1
*109*


----------



## gfiz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently own 160GB2 Intel (wife's PC), 2x128GB Samsung 830 (laptops), 240GB Corsair GT (my PC).... about to buy a 512GB Crucial M4*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability/Brand, Performance, Price (in that order)*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I upgrade generally 1/year*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build only*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important. Two hardest and most critical decisions on every build is OS SSD and motherboard in my opnion.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I lived in Canada for 2 years in my late teens.... and know this is a trick question. Is the answer ice hockey or maple syrup?*


----------



## Mathiasa

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an SSD, but I've been planning for awhile to purchase one (when funds allow for that). I've considered Intel, OCZ, Crucial and Kingston.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important is finding the best performance to the right price. Brand or looks doesn't matter at all.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade my PC once or twice a year.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer building my own PC as it's cheaper and opens up for morecustomization.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely important.


----------



## TheLawIX

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a crucial C400 and I plan on buying more when the prices come down.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance, then price and then brand.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I build a new PC every year and a half or so.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do own 2 SSDs. I'd like to consolidate them in the near future with either an Intel,OSZ, or Kingston branded one.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance first and then the branding*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build a new PC around every 2 years and hand off my old one to family members*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*I always build all my PC/HTPC*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important. The boot times are amazing.*


----------



## comradturkey

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I do not currently own a SSD but I have been considering the purchase of one, I have been considering Intel and Kingston.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 Years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build one when I have the time but I do buy a branded system and upgrade it myself.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

21


----------



## NameUnknown

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently have an OCZ Vertex 3 120GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance followed closely in tail by Price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Rarely, I upgrade my PCs in some manner about every ~8months generally causing the system to just mutate into a "new" system over time.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
Build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important, it improves load times, access times, wait times, and much more. SSDs improve the overall experience, and are pretty important because of that.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
Im no Canuck


----------



## advanceagent

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own OCZ and Crucial. Definitely planning to purchase more.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Longevity of the drive.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Definitely building my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

US resident


----------



## Yip84

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't currently own one, but plan to buy one soon. I'm considering OCZ, Crucial, or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Most important is reliability, then performance and then price.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 3-4 years.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

Build my own.

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Pretty important.

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*

Not Canadian


----------



## jv1001

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?* I own a OCZ Vertex 2. I have considered upgrading but need to see a large performance bump to be persuaded

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, Expected Life

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I usually build top end PC's every 4-5 years

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*
Build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*
Extremely important to have one running your OS couldn't believe the difference when I first got mine

*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*
110+15/5-4 = 109


----------



## ht3k

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

-I bought one but my accout was frozen due to an Amazon mistake, so as of right now no. I was thinking of getting Intel or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

-First is price, second is performance and third is brand.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-Depends on the gap of performance between computers. Usually 2-4 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

-I prefer to build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

-It is extremely important for system performance to get an SSD.

6.

I'm in the U.S.


----------



## Appa

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I want to get one soon though, and Intel seems to be the most reliable from what people say.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*If the brand is trustworthy (and Intel certainly is), then it's an option. I don't buy crap brands anymore, I've learned the hard way. Performance and price come next, and both work together to help me make my decision.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Gradually my parts get upgraded until it's a new computer, this tends to be a 3-4 year time cycle unless something major happens and my whole system is trashed.*

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

*Build my own definitely, branded systems are way overpriced for what you get, and why have customer support when you can fix things yourself?*

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

*Extremely important, which is why I want one. A family member of mine has a SSD Dell Laptop that boots up extremely fast, and shuts down even faster.*

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

*I still don't get this joke, but I'm not Canadian, so it doesn't matter.*


----------



## droses1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Intel, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, brand

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

Build

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely Important


----------



## givmedew

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes 64 GB from late 2009, Yes I do plan on buying either 2 120-128gb or 1 240-256gb soon probably around august.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Speed price and length of warranty as well as wether the warranty requires you to jump through hoops. I'm sick of 1 and 2 yr warranties I need atleast 3

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never I upgrade components as needed HDs usually 2-5yrs, video cards 2-3 yrs, processors 2-4yrs,

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
very important for files that are accessed often

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
not canadian!


----------



## awdrifter

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own an OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD, I do not plan to buy another one in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance, bug free.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
I build my own PC.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
Pretty important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## kevin7898

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
no, i am considering it, but am not sure of which one yet

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
I look for the price/GB/performance

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
about 1 a year

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?
For sure build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)
depending on the situation i say its extremely important
6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?
110 + 15 = 125 / 5 = 25 - 4 = 21


----------



## gld3gld3

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I plan on purchasing SSDs in the future. Probably Intel, Samsung or OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)

Over 3 yrs.

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

I prefer to build my own.

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

Extremely important.

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?

Too many numbers...


----------



## cmac19749

Gotta love the chance to win free stuff!!!!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Am looking to get one in the very near future and have yet to decide on brand

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

price

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-2 years

4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?

build my own

5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)

extremely important.....without it the hd bottlenecks the entire system

6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4? not a canadian but what the hell............it's 21


----------



## auStun

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own a 240GB Intel 520 series SSD in my main computer and 120GB Intel 510 series SSD in the build I am selling. I do not plan to purchase one in the near future as I have no need for one right now.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand. GO INTEL!!!

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (less than a 1 year, 1-2 years, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

1-2 Years, Every few months I'll replace a component until my pc is current then use the replaced parts to build another system, then sell that to make money back on new parts.

*4. Do you prefer to build your own PC or buy a branded system (Build your own or Buy a branded system)?*

I prefer to always build my own

*5. How important do you feel an SSD is to system performance? (extremely important, pretty important, Not very important, no impact on performance)*

Extremely Important, you are only as fast as your slowest device, with an SSD your cpu and memory can really use their max potential.

_*6. [Canadian residents only] What is 110 plus 15 divided by 5 minus 4?*_

I'm not Canadian, but as a hint to Canadians, start with 15 devided by 5, then do the rest.


----------



## ranjanis

Thanks for all of the entries, OCN!! This contest is now closed. Please check back for the announcement of winners later next week.


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to our winners!









rpgman1
Cyrious
General123

Check your PM inbox and let me know your shipping info ASAP! Thanks to all who participated!


----------

